# Woking Nuffield: Part 96



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

*New Home Ladies
    *​


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Ilost my post then  

Thakn you all for the lovely welcome.
So we've been to 'the nuff' today and implication counselling was fine teh nurses are so lovely there, So I have a little bag with my syringes and busrelin, good job I'm not needle phobic poor hubby is!! 

Should start down regging  24th of this month, so excited/nervous/terrifed all at once, is there any hints or tips you ladies have?

Also how do you make the choice of have one  or two embies put back? I don't know if I should play it by ear, they have suggested 1 because of my age.

Pri- many many congrats on your BFP and 2 little ones  
xxxx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry hun!!!  

Natalie xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Ooohh nice new home !

Frindabelle - Glad it went well for you. No hints or tips really except I alway had a piece of wet cotton wool/ tissue paper near me to pop on the injection site when done as it can sting a little (but only a little - promise !) , but you used to it really quickly. Also , dont panic if you bruise , I had very few , but the odd one I did get was a corker ! 
With regards to the 1 or 2 embie decision , it was one we went back and forth with aswell but for us it came down to 1: Money, and the fact I have to go back to work and childcare for two babies would be too much , and 2 : We have been trying for so long and have had two losses so I want to give everything I can to getting one safe and sound. 

Also , Mr Riddle had advised us for 1 due to my age (and I have 6 yrs on you !) and the fact that we have had an apparantly good quality one put back in aswell as the fact I have been pregnant before (even though it was in the wrong place   )

Anyway , not sure if I have helped or confused you more , I'm sure another one of the lovely ladies here will be along sooon to also share some advice.

Good luck anyway , and it will fly by to the 24th !

Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh Poo! I was too late you beat me to it Frindebelle..... i've always wanted to be first on a thread!! I am such a geek at times!! xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

oooo anew thread, lucky us  

Shell -   your funny. Glad your doing ok sending you  

Claire - how are you?

Frindabelle - give yourself lots of time to draw drugs when you start as takes a while to get used to it. Have everything you need ready and open on a clean surface. You get used to it very quickly, I felt happy as was doing something! Drink 2 litres of water for whole and thing and add litre of milk for stimming stage, lots of protein during stimming to help with egg quality. My advice is take things 1 day at a time and try and be chilled (very hard!) 
I had 1 embryo transferred last time but that is only because we only had 1 embryo that made it. I am having 2 this time if I can get 2   I was advised 1 last time because of my age but as 2nd time been advised to have 2 which I am happy with. Only you can decide. Any questions just ask  

Well as for me I have decided to go again on this cycle, feeling petrified but scared if I keep putting it off Ill never do it. AF should have arrived today but guess what not here  

 to all xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Can I start by thanking everyone for such lovely advice. It has really helped me and I have taken it all on board.

Its so reasurring reading Pri's news, you have lifted my hopes and how lucky are you to be having twins! Congratulations! Big time! 

I would love to know what down regging is?  I havent started all that yet so it hasnt been explained to me. 

Also my husband and I are going to have two embies put back if we have enough. I see it as two chances? Although I am not sure if you have a greater chance concentrating on the one? 

xxx


----------



## wardyy (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi ladies - have not managed to get on here for ages.

Have not had chance to catch up with everything but wanted to say congrats Pri - twins is amazing!!!!

Huge luck to Shell and Olive for this next round -   this is your time.

Hi to all the new ladies.

There has been lots of chat regarding 1 or 2 embies so I thought I would add my opinion to the pot! We felt that 1 was the way to go as we already have DD and financially it did not make sense to have twins. So 1st go we had 1 embie transferred on the advice of the nurses, and 2 embies were frozen. 2 had fragmented so were no good to freeze so were destroyed. Had they been the only ones they would have used them, they said. If I had my chance again I would have had the top notch 1 transferred together with 1 of the fragmented ones just to give it a chance.

With our frozen cycle we had the 2 embies thawed and both survived with 1 going on to grow to 8 cells before transfer. This time we were advised to have the 2 and of course would have done anyway. After ET the nurse told us that often when you put 2 back one encourages the other to take so the success rate of 1 implanting is much higher when 2 are transferred. Strange this is not the advice given when you have more embies to choose from.

Thankfully that worked and am now 27 weeks pg with 1 little bubba. Had it not worked we said we would always go for 2 embies in the future. It does also mean your chances of getting a good one are doubled I guess. But as everyone says it is each persons personal decision.

Huge luck all round xxxx


----------



## nicochick (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I thought it was about time I posted on here! In 2 weeks time (the 27th) dh and I are seeing Mr Wright at nuffield - our first consultation privately. We have referred ourselves as the nhs are useless!

I have pcos and we've been ttc for about 6 years, I am overweight and have an underactive thyroid which is now just about under control now however I am still very overweight, no matter how hard I try with the dieting and exercising it just doesn't shift!! I have been recommended Mr Wright by someone else who is quite big and I hope he's understanding and not judgemental like a lot of doctors!!

Can anyone tell me what we can expect on our initial visit? I would like to give clomid a go and the only tests we have had were on the nhs about 5 years ago now, hubbys sperm which came back fine and mine was an ultrasound to diagnose the pcos. My g.p has given me day 21 blood test results and the diagnosis of pcos on a letter to take with us, but apart from that I haven't got anything else to take!

I'm feeling really nervous as I'm so used to the big lecture on weiight being an issue/lose weight and everything will be ok etc etc.. I just want to taken seriously and actually be given a chance!

Thanks for listening anyway!! xx


----------



## layla (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello Ladies, 

More of a lurker then a poster but thought id reply to the chat reg 1 or 2 embies being put back in, Dr Riddle suggested having 1 put back in due to my age also. My hubby and i decided to play it by ear and see how they cycle panned out before making a definite decision and maybe some how fate wld help lead the way? at egg collection we got 18 eggs but only 3 fert so decided to have 2 put back in hoping it would double my chances of one sticking....
I'm now a mummy to nearly 5 month old girl/boy twins and wldnt have it any other way but i was always kinda prepared for the possibility that it cld result in twins having 2 put back in.

Good luck to all the ladies starting there cycles, wishing everyone a happy and successfull 2010   xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

ClaireMac said:


> Also , Mr Riddle had advised us for 1 due to my age (and I have 6 yrs on you !) and the fact that we have had an apparantly good quality one put back


Hi Claire

This is odd.... We were told that if we did get a couple of good grade embies that were worth putting back then we should put more than one back because our chances are significantly slimmer (due to our age - I am nearly 44).

As it happened we only had 1 to put back and it didn't stick 

Hello to everyone who is a January starter.... it's nice to have a fresh thread for the new year.

Is there a Jan TX specific thread anywhere?

XX


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi everyone,

PKM - TBH I am rubbish at asking questions and try to believe they know best so when he said 1 I kinda went "well one it is then !". I have no idea if it was because our others werent great  at the time (even though they made it to blasto feezing) but my original decision all along was just to go with the one and he was aware of that and didnt advise otherwise. Sorry to hear your last one didnt stick  . 

Nicochick - Welcome along ! I hope you get the answeres you need x

Olive - Well done for taking the plunge hun x

Shell - you ok ?

Layla - congrats on your lovely twins , it's no nice to hear when it all goes well.


As for me , I am doing ok. Week tomorrow is OTD so I am getting nervous but this week has actully passed pretty fast. Having a few cramps and twinges , but know from 3 years in this game that symptom spotting is a thankless task and what will be will be so trying to stay calm !!

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Love Claire x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello everyone

I am totally new to this site. I am currently in the process of being referred to Woking Nuffield for NHS funded IVF and while I was doing some research I stumbled across this site - it's great to find others who are in the same boat.  I don't think I will be getting treatment for a couple of months yet - paperwork and waiting times etc - but I thought I would join up to find out a bit more about Woking Nuffield, offer support to others and find out a bit more about treatment. Could anyone give me any information on the actual treatment process at Woking - eg at what point in your cycle do you start treatment and what is involved - I read posts where people are down regging and Im not entirely sure what this involves - is it where your stop your natural cycle so the doctors can start the IVF process and if so do you have to give yourself injections to do this?  Also, depending on how many eggs get fertilized, do you get to choose if you put one or two embies back or is it up to your doctor? Sorry to ask a million questions but any advice would be appreciated so that I know what's in store   

congratulations to those ladies who have had thier BFPs and lots of baby dust to everyone else for 2010! 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Mellow -   welcome to our thread,  . This site has ben amazing for me as its so supportive and always somebody with advice. I am private so cant help with waiting times but will give ivf a shot at explaining.
you ring the clinic on day 1 of your period and on day 21 of that period you start injections. You do these daily yourself after training from a nurse, they arent that bad and only sting slightly sometimes. You do this for roughly 14 days and you should bleed near end of this time. This is called down regging and you are right it is to stop your own hormones so they can control it. 
You then have an internal scan so they can check you have a thin lining and ovaries look ok.
If this is ok you start the stimmulating injections which is normally menopur, this is an injection and you have to do both injections every evening. (You carry on with first drug to make sure your eggs dont ripen and pop)
You go to clinic about 5 days later and have another internal scan where they can see how many follicles you have on each ovary. They measure them and will adjust drugs depending on response, you go back every other day for scans twice more and then on last one if everything looks good they will tell you when to do the last injection.
Your last injection is called your trigger shot and the clinic will tell you when to do it, 36 hours later you will have to go to the clinic for the egg collection. This is done very well, you get a private room and very well looked after! They sedate you with a general and take your eggs out. 
Your eggs are then mixed with your partners sperm, the day after the clinic will ring to tell you haw many embryos have developed, then normally day after you go to clinic and they put the embryo back. You are awake and it is a few seconds to put it back, although not very ladylike with dr looking right up!  
Then its the worse bit the 2 week wait to see if you are pregnant


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Phew wanted to post so didnt loose it!
Hopefully that explains most things Mellow, keep asking and we will answer. The dr advised me to have 1 put back as I am young but my second time he has advised 2, it depends on you. 

shell - how are things going?

nicochick - welcome to you to, the first app is normally just history and chat. They might recommend some investigations. Hope they understand about your weight and can help  

Claire - you are doing so well well done. You right you do over annalyse everything!

warddy - good to hear from you, glad your ok 

well as for me af still isnt here   32 days now, feeling bit down as my body obviously isnt over mc yet  
 to all xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Welcome Layla and Mellow.

Just a short post from me, just back back from Pizza Express with a down reg headache so off to bed now. I just wanted to say well done Olive for explaining the process, If I had typed that it would have made no sense at all so I am glad you beat me too it, you are far more consise than me!!   

Hi to everyone else, Wardyy, ClaireMac, PKM, Pri 

Back tomorrow for a proper post after a nice sleep xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Layla - I'm so pleased for you, having just one baby would make me so happy but twins! Thats a big family all in one go! My self and DH have decided to put two embies back if we get the chance to. I love the idea but must remain calm and not get my hopes up. It is early days and DH sperm isn't great, we may need to have icsi too. 

On that note does anyone know what we can do to help his sperm. He is on vitamins for 'fathers to be' already and is trying to eat well. I have been told pineapple juice, milk and brazil nuts is good for me but not sure about DH. 
I am also trying to find somewhere to buy organic chocolate covered brazil nuts (cant stand plain ones!) but not sure where can I get them?

Congratulations wardyy! I'm very please for you! I love all the positives, gives us all hope!

Hello Mellow, I am new too and your question was spot on, thank you to olive22, its much clearer now. 

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone and thanks to everyone for welcoming us newbies!

Thanks so much Olive22 for your excellent explanation of the process. It's great to know what to expect. And I didn't realise that you have to be in and out the hospital so much (eg all the scans and monitroing etc) so I will start to think about how I will manage this with work etc. Maybe I will just take some time off around this time, we'll see. I am a bit scared of being sedated - I have been under once so know what to expect but still get a bit wobbly.   But I have heard so much good stuff about Woking that I know I will be in good hands and I am praying it will all be worth it in the end.  Thanks so much Olive22- really appreciated.  

Kyla good luck with starting out - do you have an appointment? Do you know when your treatment will start? As I said in my previous post I am not sure when my appointment and treatment will get underway but after speaking to Woking Nuffield before Christmas they told me there is about a 6 to 8 week waiting list, so once my paperwork for NHS funding is all sorted (which should be in about 2 weeks time) I am thinking I will maybe get started around April time? Can't wait to get underway - nervous and excited all at the same time! I'm just grateful for the NHS funding, although it has been a bit of a mission to get this far!! Best of luck to you and everyone else. 

Shell30 I hope your headache is better and good luck to you. 

Baby dust and prayers to everyone else   and massive congrats to all the pregnant ladies, it's lovely to hear success stories

Mel xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Mel 

I am donating half my eggs so I have to have lots of tests prior to starting my treatment. I think I have one last blood test and then I just have to wait till my next period. So at the most I will have to wait another month or two which sounds like we may be at similar stages together, keep me posted on how you feel with all the drugs etc. I cant wait now. I also cant help but feel really positive which may not be a good thing in case I dont have a bfp the first time. But I suppose hope is better than worry! With the NHS how many cycles are you allowed? I wish you all the best by the way! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Kyla - I am egg sharing aswell.Your right is better to be positive, worry cant help anything.

Mellow - Hope you could follow it, tried to keep it simple! When you start you get an excellent planner from Woking with all the app on so you know what to expect. I took 2 weeks holiday from work from when the first stimm scan was. I live 2 hours from clinic so scan every other day wasnt possible else, then 2 week was ec and et so didnt feel stressed about work. I will do the same as it worked well for me. The sedation is fine and Woking treat you sooooo well its amazing.

shell - how are you feeling now? hope your ok  

 to everyone

Afm- after lots of soul searching and few tears I have decided I am not ready to cycle again. My period was 5 days late so feel my bodies not ready after m/c. If Im honest Im not emotionally ready either. Will go on next af hopefully. xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Big hugs Olive.... it sounds like you've made the right decision.... 

I wanted to go again right away but... it's now 3 months later and I know for sure that I am a lot stronger than I was at that time. (even though my wait was enforced by clinic holiday closure).

xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Olive.  Experiencing a loss is so devastating and I felt very much like my body was healed and ready to start TTC again far quicker than my emotions were.  You will know when the right time is hun xxxx

I am having rubbish day. I just have a strong feeling that things are not going great. I know it's not over till it's over and almost feel bad for being so negative, but I have fallen pregnant twice in the past and although neither made it ,  I just knew I was pregnant before I even tested. At the moment I feel I am just waiting to test on Friday just knowing that I will not see those 2 lines  

I am cross with myself for feeling like this and i'm so sorrry for dumping here but I am trying to stay so positive for DH and those family and friends who know , but just feel a fraud.

I have just got back from accupuncture to and I could tell that she knows as she said I need to see her twice next week as pulses are not as strong as she would like. So now just want to crawl into bed and feel sorry for myself , but instead have to go visit my good friend who has just had her baby .......sigh..


Sorry so negative , will give myself a good talking to later !

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Claire I totally agree with you - when I had my MC last May it took about 3/4 months to adjust before tx and then again after failed tx about 2 months.

try not to read too much into things with you and take each day as it comes. Easier said than done I know...

I've felt pg when I'm not and not when I was (then lost). And here is exactly where you DO come for support when you're feeling  that's why it's so helpful. It certainly helped me before and I'm sure it will on my next rollercoaster whatever that brings.

Keep chin up hun


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - big hugs    you know your body best go with your heart and head and you will make the right decision... thinking of you lots xx

ClaireMac - hang in there, I had no idea I was pregnant after my ICSI, years ago when I was pg I knew I was pg even though the pee sticks said I wasn't!  Really hope that you get your bfp on Friday try and look after yourself. I hang on my acupuncturists every word too so can imagine how you must be feeling   

PKM - have a fab time next week 

Mellow, Kyla - hi, you will be well versed on the whole process by joining this thread xxx

I'm feeling much better today, 11 hours sleep helped which is so unlike me!! xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Ladies,

I am new to FF, have just come across your thread and wanted to say hi.  Did have a little trouble finding you all, but am very glad that I have 

Although it seems to have taken a lifetime to get this far, we are hoping to start ICSI at the Nuffield shortly.  The NHS have been great - was referred by our GP last year, saw consultant at start of December, was prodded and poked over Christmas and this week received confirmation from Queen Mary's that we are good to go!  They have a bit of a wait so have suggested the Nuffield, which is much better for us as it's closer to home/work.  It's our first try so we're excited and petrified in equal measures!

Thank you Olive for your clear explanation as to what to expect, and I hope that the next few months are more positive for you      

Let's hope 2010 is the year for all of us.  Look forward to catching up with you all soon x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Kyla - I think it's great you are feeling positive, you are right, it's better to be excited and optimistic than worrying - although I understand this is sometimes easier said than done. I am also really excited about getting started, just can't wait now. Luckily the NHS (Primary Care Trust) in this area provides two complete IVF cycles (which includes any frozen embryo transfers that result from the IVF cycle). Keep me posted on when your treatment starts - and I'm sending good positive vibes your way. 

Olive, thanks again for your advice, I think I will probably do the same and take two weeks off. I don't live far from Woking but I just think it would make the whole process less stressful. I am so so sorry about your loss - I can't imagine what it must be like  - take your time and I think you will know when you are ready again  

ClareMac lots of hugs and luck your way - hang in there - the two week wait is the part I am most nervous about and I can only imagine what you are going through. keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you.  

Welcome to the thread TJRoyalsGirl, I am new too and this thread is so helpful. I am also being referred via the NHS, they have been great but I have found you have to keep on top of it and drive it all forward a bit, I am constantly chasing things up   and have been given incorrect information about funding etc, BUT I am not complaining as I know I am very lucky to be referred for the NHS cycles etc... Anyway, best best best of luck to you.

Could I ask the ladies who are having acupuncture where they go to have it pls? I am planning on starting and wondering if anyone can recommend good practitioners and also an idea of the costs involved.

Hello to everyone else

Mel xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Welcome to the new ladies on the Woking thread.

ClaireMac are you feeling more positive? hope things are still ok.

Olive sweetie - how you doing?

Shell30 - thanks lovely, I'm looking forward to it. How's the down regging going? I must confess I don't know much about that process... when do you start stimms? are we co-inciding at all?

My drugs have arrived from Central Home Care - I'm good to go next Monday - See you all in a weeks time....

P.S. Are there any other short protocol starters next week?? It would be nice to have a buddy

XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Welcome TJRoyalsGirl, nice to have a fellow Reading Fan on here. I am a season ticket holder on the east stand and a very proud fan!! Hope you find all the answers you need on here. 

Mellow - there is an acupuncture centre in Woking, not far from the Nuffield, can't remember the name off the top of my head. I went there before and after my ET normally I visit someone just outside Reading nearer to home, if you want the details just shout. 

Claire Mac - how are you feeling today? Sending you lots of    

PKM - Down reg is going OK thankyou for asking, have had a few headaches but much better now. I am having FET this time so have to Down Reg and then have HRt to plump up my lining. We could well go inside with the Short Protocol, my ET is between 10-13th Feb depending on if our embies survive the thaw    do you have a provisional ET date? 

Can I ask if any of you guys are in Berkshire and entitled to funding? We have been told that we can't have funding, I am 31, DH 37 severe male factor and PCOS for me. 

Olive - how you doing honey? Thinking of you as always xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Shell30 i have just done a search for acupunture in woking and have a couple of places i will call tomorrow.

Have they told you why you are not entitled to funding? Also who told you you were not entitled to it, was it your doctor or the actual PCT? Reason i ask is one doctor i saw at the hospital, who was not my usual consultant, told me i wouldn't get funding as i was too young! He said they didn't fund until you were 33. To cut a long story short i phoned the actual PCT who make the decision and they said that i would qualify as the age is between 23 and 39. I have since seen my proper consultant  who confirmed i would be entitled to funding. So worth double checking.

There is other criteria for funding but i think this varies from PCT to PCT.

Good luck with it.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Mellow, I have put a call in to the PCT who are going to look into it and call me back. So confusing the GP didn't seem to know anything. PCT were very helpful said that age is no longer a factor but she is checking to see if our privately funded cycle rules us out of a NHS funded cycle.... lets hope not! 

I have checked back the acupunturist I used in Woking was Holistic Health Centre a lady called Susan Adams, she was so good, even gave me an appointment at 7am to fit it in before ET. 

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to London now for a late meeting, I have to do my jab myself in London this evening    - what a woose! 

XXXX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Shell30, I'm pretty sure in the Surrey funding criteria that if you have had one self-funded IVF you would still be eligible for NHS funding - but the PCT are usually great and will get back to you with what their criteria is. Best of luck with it.
Hope the self injection went well  

What a coincidence, before I read your post I had booked an appointment with Susan - she is so lovely, went last night and feel quite chilled out today!


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy new year to you all - late I know but I thought I would pop by and see how you were all doing.
Hello to everybody new and congrats to Pri.
Frindabelle - I had two embryos put back both times - first time I just wanted two put back -second time becuase the first time one had started to implant but obviuosly failed so I thought I had a better chance that way. But you are ypounger than me so i don't know if that is somehting they are considering...
All well here -    I hope 2010 is the year for all of you.
R x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello lovely ladies,

Welcome to everyone new. This thread is moving fast now !

I havent been on for a few days as not looking great for me. Lots of spotting and some bleeding and bad cramping like AF and headache   OTD not until Friday and clinic still want me to test and carry on with progesterone but I am not holding out much hope unfortunatly. After 2 failed pregnancies , I just kind of had a 'feeling' this wasnt meant to be .

Anway, hope everyone else is doing ok.

xxxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to check and see how everyone is

Big hugs   for ClaireMac, will be thinking of u on Friday and wishing u all the luck in the world...I honestly felt like it was over 3-4 days before my test date, had period pains and all sorts....but I tested positive.....            

Lots of love 
Pri...xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

ClaireMac - sorry hun, ur post came thro as I was sending my previous one...


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Mellow, the nice lady at the PCT came back to me today, looks like we are eligible for funding but we need to be referred from the GP all over again. Will go and see the GP but to be honest don't think we will be able to wait to get to the top of the list before having more treatment.... (hopefully this FET will work and then it won't matter!)

Claremac - Hope you are OK hun, spotting could be implantation, my bf had spotting and the Dr gave her provera to bring on her period.... it turned out she was pg....  I had period pains in early pg too    sending you lots of    

Pri - How are you feeling? 

Olive - how are you doing honey? 

Ronstar - lovely to hear from you, how is little one? 


I have my Baseline scan tomrrow, very nervous, noone has 'looked inside'   since the erpc so I am hoping that everything is OK


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi 

Shell30 - Good luck for your scan tomorrow hun, hope all goes well

I've not been too good (feel guilty for complaining) but have been really tired and sick...and have had some cramps....today I have period type pain in my lower abdomen - just praying everything is ok..  

Pri...xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Pri, if you are concerned Woking will give you an extra scan. I had really bad pain at about 6 weeks called Woking and then gave me a reassurance scan it really helped with the stress levels to check everything is OK    xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Pri - you shld never feel bad for complaining , it's all so worrying and this is the place to come and share that worry no matter what stage you are at. Just to echo Shell , I would call to see if you can pop in to see if they can scan and maybe put your mind at rest.Hope it's all ok x

Shell - I had implantation bleed with my ectopic (which at the time I thought was my period ) but this just feels very much like the start of my period , it's hard to explain. BUT , I am praying for a miracle and just cant wait to get to Friday now. Some of it for me could be self preservation as well. Good luck for you scan tomorrow , hoping it all goes weel for you x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Pri - Hope you are ok! I can only imagine how worrying it can be carrying two, hope you feel better soon!  

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow shell30  

ClaireMac- Thanks for the welcome, I hope it all goes well for you. I have been through some hard times too but I wouldn't give up just yet.   Good luck!

I have my last blood test next week then I will be on my way with the injections etc.. I cant wait to get started!!!

Lots of luck to everyone! xxxxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell - good luck for tomorrow. Little one growing very quickly. 
Claire-Mac will keep things crossed for you.
R x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Shell -    scan goes ok tomorrow     im sure you'll be fine  

Claire - I had period pain and spotting when I got positive, its not over yet.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

ClaireMac how are you feeling today? Hope tummy has settled down a bit. 

I had by Baseline today thankfully all was OK and I am now officially menopausal! We start the HRT tablets tomorrow. I was so worried that my very overactive ovaries wouldn't go to sleep, now that they are asleep I am sure I will find something else to worry about xxxxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Well done Shell , after what you went through last time it is totally understandable that you are worried !

Mind you , my DH says that I get worried when I am not worried - if that makes sense !

Ronstar - Thanks , I need all the crossing I can get !

Olive - how you doin ?

Had bleeding on and off again today. Sorry if TMI , but the is only slight spotting on the liners I have been using all day , but when I go to the loo and wipe there is a lot of red blood. Just sooooooooo confused , but at least it is only 2 more sleeps till I know for sure.

I have told everyone how doing IVF was suprisingly easy and how I havent really suffered any side effects and found the injecting ok , but boy and I now eating my words !!! I can honestly say that , apart from the horror of my ectopic , these 2 weeks really have been the worst of my life.

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well.

Claire - best best best of luck for Friday, will be keep my fingers firmly crossed for you  
Shell, glad your scan went well and good luck for your FET, I am sending positive vibes your way.
Pri - Hope you're ok, I can't even imagine how worrying it all is. I would agree with the other ladies and go and get checked out just for your own peace of mind. I'm sure all is ok  

Kyla, not long now!! Bet you are soooo excited, best of luck, let us know when you actually start.

As for me, the paperwork came through Tuesday and we have signed it all and sent it back. It then goes to the PCT and Woking Nuffield and then it's just waiting until it's my turn!! I am going to phone the Nuffield tomorrow and just double check the waiting list times, but in December they said about 6 weeks so I have my fingers firmly crossed that I can get started around March time. It has been such a long journey to get here and I am so excited and hopeful and praying for pregnancy very soon!   

Good luck everyone else, thinking of you all


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hello to all you lovely ladies.

This is just a quick post to let Mellow know that I called the Nuffield on Monday and was told the waiting list is now only 4 weeks   

Sending you all   and lots of luck.  Thanks for making me feel so welcome and to Shell, come on Urzz!

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

wow thanks for that news TJRoyalsGIrl. That is fab! Sooooo excited now.  
 to everyone else
xx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Mellow, 
    I'm nhs funded at the Nuffield, and it literally took exactly 4 weeks good luck  
xxx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Mellow - That's great news, not long too go then?...xx
ClaireMac - So sorry ur feeling like that, the 2ww is absolutely awful....hopefully the spotting is just implantation and you will get ur good news tomorrow !! xx
Shell - Excellent news that the scan went well....xx
Kyla - When do u start ur injections - GL...xx

Hope everyoen else is ok....I'm doing ok, small cramps come and go but staying positive and hoping all will be fine.  unfortunately I only came back to work yesterday so ant get any more time off - and now I have been told that I have used up all of my sick allowance - so if I go off sick again in my pregnancy will be on SSP - Def cant survive on that....Just hope I stay well in my pregnancy - Long few months ahead...

Pri...xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks Frindabelle, that is such great news - I though it would take so much longer so really happy now.

Pri - thinking of you - hope all is ok and from what friends have told me cramps are quite common in early pregnancy, but I can imagine they are so worrying. Would the Nuffield be able to check you out at a really early appointment? That way you go early and still get into work (although I am not sure of the distances on this one so might not be possible). Best of Luck.

Hope you're ok ClareMac - thinking of you


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

I am saying this is a whispered tones as I cant quite believe it , but I caved in a tested at 3pm today (OTD tomorrow) and it was a BFP     

It's so so so early , and we just cant get excited as we have been here before , but I have waited so long to be able to post a msg like this that I couldnt help myself !!

I am in shock and just feel like I could cry i'm so emotional.

Hope everyone else ok

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ClaireMAc that is WONDERFUL news! So so happy for you. Congratulations! Totally understand your worries and can imagine how emotional you must be.
Really happy news x so happy for you x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Claire - this is a very whispered whhhhooooppppeeeeee thats fantastic, the first hurdle over. So pleased for you     

shell - glad scan went well, got good feeling for you  

mellow - really wont be long now, great news  

pri -   hope everything is smooth for you

tj - welcome  

Im ok thanks ladies, off to London tomorrow am till sunday for a course, so wont be around.   to all xxxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

ClaireMac - Congratulations (said very quietly!)      for a little sticky one for you xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just how much love is there on here?!

A quiet  to ClaireMac and sending   to Pri.  Let's hopo 2010 is the year for us all x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

ClaireMac - that is excellent news...trying not to get too excited but cant help it - its meant to be hun...xx

Thank u everyone for the kind thoughts too - Cramps and pain still seem to be there so have an appt for a scan this afternoon, hoping all is ok with both my bubbas  

Pri...xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies !!

Just to say , I had another 2 positive tests this morning so it is starting to sink in that this really could be it !!  They were very srtong lines that appeard straight away.  Still scared to death , but now have scan booked for 5th Feb so just got to hold out till then - yikes !

Pri - Good luck today . I will be thinking of you xxx

Claire x


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

ClaireMac - that is amazing News !!!  Congrats, congrats, congrats !!!    

My scan went well, both babies are strong and doning well so far - could actually make out the heads and bodies....so excited now !  Finally sinking in


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Fantastic news Pri - I wonder if we passed each other in the corridor !!

Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats Pri, so plesed that the bubbas are OK. XXX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

BIG congrats to you ClaireMac and Pri I'm so happy the babies are doing well. 
Just so excited about getting started now!
love to all


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

It's been quiet on here over the weekend so thought I would post to stop us going onto page 2 !

How's everyone doing ?

Shell - How are things going ? hope your feeling ok.

Mellow/TJ - hope the next 4 weeks fly by and you get on the road asap !

Hey to everyone else  

I'm good but still in shock I think ! . I have a feeling that my mind is going to be totally in the clouds for the next 2 weeks until my scan , but I am feeling quite positive (which I never was with my other pg's). The thought of actually being a mummy after 3 whole years is starting to seem a bit closer than it;s ever been , so I just have to hang in there.

Anway , off to bed now . I have totally got that Sunday night feeling  - Boooooo  

Claire xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi

Hope u all had a nice weekend...

ClaireMac - Bet u cant wait til ur scan, makes it feel so more real?...I wonder if I did pass you - what time were u there?

Mellow and Shell - thank u both so much, hope ur doing well....

Pri...xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

did everyone have good weekend?

Claire -   glad your feeling more confident with result, it takes time to sink in  

Shell - how are you doing? hope your ok  

pri - glad scan went well  

mellow - how you doing?  

Im ok, had nice weekend in London at nursery show and spent money on toys for the kids so that was fun and managed to watch Billy Elliot at theatre. It was amazing, the boy was fantastic! I had message from Anne to ask how I was and to plan dates to start again   Going to ring her tomorrow.
 to all xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Olive - sounds like you had a lovely weekend you lucky thing, thinking of you as always... Have ou decided when you are going ahead  

Claire - how are you feeling? Has it sunk in yet?

Mellow and TJ Royal - hopefully not too long to go for you guys?

Pri - Do you have anymore scans booked? Must be so exciting to have 2 on the way.

PKM - Are you back from HK? Did you have a good time? 

I'm OK, have started the HRT and am just very sleepy, my hair is falling out in clumps has been for a couple of weeks now, spoke to the clinic yesterday and they said it probably from the pg hormone and stress, also had some spooting yesterday but apparently that is normal on HRT  , Apart from that I'm fine, worrying about every step of the process but hey ho!! 

xxx


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to all of this, but must confess I have been reading all your posts for the last week and finally thought I would say 'hi'.  

Just a bit about me...I'm 35 and DH is 36 and we're undergoing our first round of IVF at the Woking Nuffield, who have been absolutely amazing (especially after a rather dodgy and unhelpful start with St Peter's, Chertsey).  We've been TTC for 4 years and it all came as a bit of shock when it didn't happen, especially as all my friends seemed to be falling pregnant so easily!  We had the usual tests and to cut a long story short, we have the dreaded 'unexplained' ferility.  There was talk that I may have suspected endometriosis, but no-one has pursued this through to a laparoscopy as the general feeling is that this is not our problem.

When we started on IVF in Dec 09 I must confess I couldn't believe how easy it all seemed.  Maybe Woking made the process so much easier than I'd anticipated (I always tend to expect the worst!), but each step would pass easily - Buseralin injections were a breeze, Menopur was fine, even the swelling was nowhere near as bad as I usually experienced each month.  The EC was one of the scariest things I have ever done, but really that was all in my mind, as Woking were again brilliant (I just hate GA!  I'm so nosey, I'd much prefer to see what is going on - but was advised that really I'd be better out of it!).  I managed to produce 19 follicles from which we retrieved 13 eggs.  5 were immature, but 7 went onto fertilise (one fertilised abnormally?).  And then this was where, for me at least, it all started to feel like it was going wrong...

At our initial consultation, Mr Riddle made a real big point of SET, especially as this was our 1st attempt and my age - which I totally understood - and DH and I had always decided that we would take his advice on this, whatever his decision.  So we were really surprised on the day of ET when they suggested putting 2 embryos back.  Later that day we were also told that none of our remaining embryos were suitable for freezing (2 x fragmentation, 1 arrested and 2 x slow division) and so now, I can't stop myself from thinking that they knew on day 2 that none of the embryos looked very viable and it was a last ditch attempt by putting two back (they did say they where very good quality - but wouldn't tell me a grade?).  Has anyone else had a similar experience?  I know everyone's experience of this is sooo different, but if anyone has any advice or experiences, I'd love to hear them.  Anyway, this post is in danger of becoming a short novel...so I'll stop!  Thanks!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello everyone and welcome to the gang Sassyhay

Olive - Glad you had a lovely weekend - you deserve it! 

Claire - How are you doing? Is it still sinking in?

TJ Royal - How's it going?

Pri - Hope all still going well for you x 

Kyla - How are you doing? Any news on your start dates.

Shell30 - Hope you're doing ok, sorry to hear about the hair thing, that must be awful - try and relax (easier said than done I know) and good luck with it all. thinking of you.

SassyHay - welcome and good luck! I can't really advise you as I have not started the process yet - BUT I can feel your pain on St Peter's! Hasn't been the easiest for me either dealing with them but seems to all be sorted now 
Can I ask what the outcome was of the cycle in December or are you still waiting to find out? 
Either way, I would ask Mr Riddle for some more answers but as I said, I'm not sure of the process at all at the moment. However, I'm pleased to hear the medication etc all went well as I was worried about that. I also don't like being under GA so pleased to hear that went well. Best of luck to you and I'm sure some of the other lovely ladies on here can give you some advice.


As for me, the hospital has confirmed they got our forms back today so they are now being sent to Woking and PCT - they said I should get contacted by Woking by next week so very excited! I was going to ask everyone how they were on the medication etc - there is a possiblity that I may be starting a new job around the same time (I will take time off over the scanning and EC bit) but was wondering how people felt so that I can suss out what the best thing is for me to do - eg stay put or apply for this job (new job is nearer to home etc). 

Thanks ladies and love to all


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone !

Olive - Good luck in making your decision hun , I know it must be such a hard one for you, but you also know we will all be here rootging for you !

Shell - Sorry to hear about your hair. Is there any alternative therapies you could try ? Maybe accupuncure ? I am a total stress head , and my accu lady has been amazing and toning it down.

Sassyhay - Welcome , sorry to hear you have concerns. I too would get in contact with the clinic as I have always found them to be pretty responsive to any questions we may have. All I know it that at our initial consultation we were told that SET was the way forward unless they felt that 2 were suitable but not for freezing , then 2 would be suggested. In any case , I hope you get some answers. Have you had an outcome from this cycle ?

Mellow - Not long then by the sounds of it ! Just to say , I had no problems at all with the meds except towards the very end when I had very mild OHSS , but they monitor so carefully that it was controlled with some meds and plenty of fluids. It's the 2ww that I found the hardest thing of all !

AFM, it is all starting to sink in a bit , but I am trying not to get too excited (sooooooooo hard). My accu lady told me today that she thinks it will be a girl  , How the hell can she tell this early ? My DH says she would be a millionaire if she could predict that Lol.

I am struggling with sleeping and trying to shut my brain off - so any tips would be greatly appreciated !

Love to everyone I have missed off, my brain is like cotton wool so apologies .

Claire xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi all just a quickie. If the doctor recommends a SET can you over ride that decision and ask for two embryos to be transferred? I would prefer to transfer two back to maximise chances and i would love twins! Just wondering what the deal is?


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello again... and thanks for your replies!

*Mellow * - sorry to hear that you had probs with St Peter's too... was it the Susan Bateman clinic? If so, I can tell you going to Woking will be an absolute breath of fresh air! They are like chalk and cheese - I have nothing but praise for Woking. As I said, I found all the meds so much better than I ever expected and it really made me feel as if at last I was doing something! I'm not sure what to advise re: the new job - I'm lucky to have a really understanding boss, but actually I was absolutely fine at work. Being close to home could be good for you though, as you do need to take the injections (if that's what you're having) at roughly the same time each day and in general, the less stressful you can make it on yourself the better! Good luck with your decision though!

*ClaireMac * - thanks for the bit about what you were told regarding 2 being put back if they thought they others wouldn't be suitable for freezing. I shall try and be positive and hope that it was simply that our embryos weren't good enough for freezing, but fingers crossed that the other two are little fighters!

I forgot to mention in my last post that I'm still waiting for the result of this round - so I'm in the dreaded 2ww - which probably explains all the questions! Far too much time on my hands. As you both said, talking to Mr Riddle is a good idea - but I may wait until I know for sure either way. I just hope I can find enough to keep me occupied until 5th Feb... it seems a very long way off!


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hang in there sassyhay , the 2ww is rubbish but hopefully it will be worth it for you in the end. Roll on the 5th !

Mellow - I'm not sure about overriding doc's decision. They are the experts and make reccomendations accordingly , but if you were concerned with what they tell you then are plenty of opportunities throughtout the cycle to ask questions. Dont forget though that one embie still have the ability to turn to twins !!

Night ladies 

Claire x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell30 said:


> PKM - Are you back from HK? Did you have a good time?
> 
> I'm OK, have started the HRT and am just very sleepy, my hair is falling out in clumps has been for a couple of weeks now,


Hey Shell, sorry to hear you're having a rubbish time with this right now   

Thanks it was nice yes, but I'm not in a very good place at the mo - too much going on in life, all highly stressfull, I feel at breaking point and that's without the impending TX cycle.... was due to start on Mon but AF still not arrived (which they attribute to stress).... Will pop back here once things get started and I'm on stimms but I'm too edgy right now to be good company.

Love and best wished to everyone else too xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies

ClaireMac - thanks for the messages, glad you didn't have any problems with the drugs. I can imagine the TWW is the worst ever - I'm bad enough on a normal Clomid cycle let alone after IVF. Also, I guess you are right about the SET or two embryo transfer - they will be able to advise me, I'm thinking they will say one because of my age but as I have never been pregnant before at all I was kinda hoping to maximise my chances - oh well we will see. In terms of sleeping, could you ask your acu lady for some extra relaxation needles! I know after my session I sleep like a log - worth a try, oh and cammomile tea! 

SassyHay, yes it was the Susan Bateman clinic, although I never actually ever saw Susan Bateman - did you actually see her? I saw a different doctor everytime I went and one of them was horrible, he was a locum I think, gave me the totally wrong information, said I wouldn't qulaify for NHS IVF funding as I was too young (I'm 31) and just loads of other issues. I finally saw a Dr Bass and she was lovely and sorted everything out, but a bit of a pain! Looking forward to the Woking Nuffield experience have heard so much good stuff! I am going to go for the other job and see what happens, basically my contract is up on this job in June, it may get renewed I don't know so am a bit worried about not having a job come June - but my job now is pretty stress free so wondering if I should just ride it out during all the IVF stuff - not sure, oh well what will be will be! BEST OF LUCK with your two week wait - I can imagine it feels like two years! keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you  

Hope everyone else is ok  
lots of love and baby dust to all


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all... just a quick one... but Mellow your post really made me smile this morning! I NEVER saw Susan Bateman - I swear she's completely made up!!!!!! And exactly the same experience as you... different doctors every time, a locum who said _'go away and carry on, you're very young _ (I'm 35!!)' and when I pushed him said _'what is it that you want me to do?_'!!! Luckily DH was there to be the voice of reason! At the very end, I had a female doctor too - can't remember her name - and she was the ONLY person who ever called me or sorted anything out. I had to fight to go to Woking too - they referred me, without asking to Roehampton - and when I mentioned that I lived a mile away from Woking the nurse got really snotty! Caroline at Woking was again brilliant though and helped me sort it!

And just one thing, I tried Clomid for 3 months and that was far, far worse for me than any of the other IVF drugs - it made me feel so strange (slightly 'out of it', and really big mood swings) - so I hope you find the drug part of IVF much, much easier!

P.S. I also really agree with ClaireMac about taking Woking's advice re: ET! I just think they have so much experience, we have to put our faith in them... hard as that might be - especially when you've had a dodgy start like we did!!!!

Best wishes to everyone else, x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my God Sassyhay that is sooo funny! Can't believe you never saw Susan Bateman either! I thought it was only me - it sounds like you saw exactly the same people as me - the locum guy I saw was very rude and just totally unhelpful. I think the lady doctor you spoke about was Katie Bass who was actually really lovely and finally got everything sorted. Yeah what is it with them trying to refer you to Roehampton??! Katie Bass was the only one who said that would be fine - on the forms I returned back to the hospital I even put a note saying don't forget to refer me to the Nuffield! I have also spoke to Caroline at Nuffield and also the lady at PCT so hoepfully they get the message that I want to go to Nuffield   

Also, so glad you said that about Clomid, that is why I was so worried about the IVF drugs as I felt soooo awful ont he Clomid ones. Good stuff!

And yep, I will go with the advice of the doctors, its as you said I have just not had the best experience lately so was a bit nervous! 

Just so exicted about getting started now - I know I am being mega optimistic - surely better than being pessimistic - but I just can't help feeling that I will be pregnant by the summer! 

Good luck with the two week wait and I have my fingers crossed


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Work has been crazy so unfortunately not had much chance to catch up with you all.  Strangely, one of my team let me know earlier this week that she also hopes to start ICSI later this year (if you're reading this DS hi!), so not only do I have the support of you wonderful ladies I also have DH for the evenings and DS for the daytime 

Shell - hope you're doing well and our FA cup run is making you  

ClaireMac and Pri - hope it's all sinking in and you are looking after yourselves

Olive22 - sounds like a chilled weekend is just what you needed 

Sassyway and PKM - hi to you both

Mellow - hopefully not long to go now   Received my paperwork last Friday from Roehampton after I told them that we wanted to go to Woking.  They kindly filled it all out for us but we've now been told that we have to have HIV 1 and 11 and Hep B and C before we can start.  GP said to speak to consultant, consultant sent us back to GP.  Grrrrr!  Anyhoo we are going to our GP for counselling (!) tomorrow and having the Hep tests next week.  Just when you think you are getting somewhere.....

Sorry if I've missed anyone.  Hope you all have a good weekend and look forward to catching up with you soon.   to you all x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Tj - what a complete pain! I think I am going to call Nuffield today, Caroline is so good and said she would liaise with the PCT so hopefully that will avoid any nasty shocks with the referral. I also had to have the HIV and Hep tests - this was after my first doctor said he had referred me and then another doctor called me and said actually you need to have a load more tests. It's so frustrating and annoying for you now as it will put you back a bit, BUT hopefully not too long. Glad you have a colleague who you can chat to about it all, so good having support. Good luck with it all and keep us posted - I wonder if we start at about the same time!  

ClaireMac and Pri - How are you ladies doing?

Shell - hope you're feeling a little better 

SassyHay - only a week or so now till you can test - bet that feels like a year though! fingers crossed

Olive - how are you? 

PKM - big hugs to you  

As for me, hospital has told me the forms have now been sent. Have emailed PCT - lady there is lovely and will hopefully let me know when they arrive and gonna call Nuffield today. I serioulsy feel like I am hounding everyone at the mo!! Once I know the PCT have the forms and Nuffield are on the case I will relax... for a little while anyway 

xxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

HI Girlies,

Welcome Sassy - agree with the girls, if you are concerned, let the clinic know they are normally so good at dealing with anything out of the ordinary. In my expereice we had SET because of my age, clinic didn't want to do 2 but we did lose 8 embies along the way  .

Olive - how are you doing honey? Did you call Anne back? sending you lots of     for your decision. 

pkm - sorry you are not in a good place at the moment - sending you lots of    

TJRoyals - shame we can't do it in the league hey, bring on the WBA! 

Mellow and TJ - you will also need Clamydia, - warning TMI the tests that the GP does for Clamydia aren't sufficent for Woking, they require one which is a bit like a smear where they check the top of the cervix for signs of infection. I proudly went along with the piece of paper saying negative from the GP swab and had to have another!! Woking did do it for me, cost about £40 but meant it was done same day and didn't delay tx. 

Claire - what time are you there on 5th? I have a scan that day at 8am. 

Pri - hope you are OK. 


Love to all xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  We have just started at Woking, everyone seems so lovely!

I can't wait to get things started,  we have our implications counselling session next week and then I start down regging on the 4th.

Just wanted to say hello and wish you all lots of luck this month x


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies

So sorry that i introduced myself back in December and then went MIA but life has been a bit hectic. First of all i would like to say a big congratulations to the ladies who have got their BFP's, i hope that you are well and that your beans are thriving.

I started down regging on 12 January and had my baseline scan this Monday just gone, unfortunately AF hadn't turned up so i still had a thick lining. Guess what though, the next day she arrived so i have another scan tomorrow to see when i can start stimming. Feeling really optimistic at the moment, especially now that AF seems to have taken away my crazy lady hormones.

On the subject of St. Peters hospital and Susan Batemans clinic, well she does exist but after my experience with her she may as well not. Extremely unhelpful woman who believes that if what you are going through isn't text book then it can't be true (she questioned whether i had ashermans syndrome even though the top uk expert diagnosed me (and fixed me, yay!!). It took her nearly 3 months to fill out the PCT form and she only managed to do it properly once i'd made an appointment with hospital management to report her.

Anyhow, the Woking is an altogether different experience, such lovely, helpful, professional people. I have so much confidence in them.


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone.

Hope you are all having a good week , it's Friday tomorrow - hooray !

Shell - I am there are 14.10 next Friday , dont have a clue how I will make it through the morning !! Is yours a baseline scan ?

Olive -Just wanted to say hi !

Pri - How your doing ??

Lolly - Welcome !

Hi to everyone else. Looks like you ladies will all be on the road soon so that's good news.

AFM , I am ok. Still obsesing and did another test today , it was such a strong positive that it really lifted my spirits. So now just need to make it through another week  - It's torture !!
I was also late for work today as was retching badly. I am hoping it's a one off and not a sign of things to come !

Anyway , off to eat an aero - ooops !

Claire xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

back again girlies,

Welcome Lolly please join us loyal Wokingettes  

We want a fir ball - do you mind if I call you wwarfb! Its easier to type! Welcome back.

Claire - bet this 2 weeks seems worse than the 2ww for you. Ive had my baseline scan, the next one is just a lining scan to check it is fluffing up nicely for FET    

The GP called me this morning to say that we are entitled to funding, we have to be referred to RBH and then hopefully they will ask for funding and it can be transfered. I am so silly I said I would only want the funding if we could have tx at Woking! Can anyone tell me how long funding takes to come through?? I suppose I should be thinking positive that this private cycle wll work but I need to plan all the what ifs in my little brain!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell - Sorry I cant help you as not entitled, is it Royal Bournemouth Hospital you have referred to? How are you feeling? You must be positive this fet will work       

lolly - welcome  

wwarfb - welcome back  

claire -   your getting closer       

mellow - keeping on top of them is the only way I feel, keeps them on their toys  

 to everyone else, hope your all ok

I am ok, Anne rang again and I am going on my next period so will be February, feeling scared but think have to go for it   Just so scared as this will be our last go and not sure Im ready to face the option of never being a mother   Im day off tomorrow so looking forward to long weekend. Sadly tho puppy is ill again so vets tomorrow  
Have a good weekend all xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone - expecially my previous cycle support chickies Olive & Shell 

I hope you're all well and happy  I will return properly when I start stimming *eventually*!

I'm still waiting wating waiting. It's driving me mad! I was put on the pill to manage my cycles which was awful, I had to miss December cycle due to clinic closure dates falling at EC/ET timing, missed Jan cycle due to DH being unavoidably out of the country (so I went with him to take my mind off things).... so I stopped taking the pill 8 days ago and STILL no AF!!!

Has anyone else used the pill and found it took a while for AF? I took it for 2 months continuiously with no break...

Anyway, I'm hoping to get started Monday instead now.... surely it will be here by then??

I also wanted to say how fantastic Woking are, I went in for my booked baseline scan anway last Monday and I was in a real tizz, got so much stress going on in my life and I was seriously jet-lagged and full of flu, Caroline gave me nearly an hour of her time to talk things through and reassure me on some concerns I've been fixating on. It reallly helped and I couldn't ask for a better service.

Anyway, have a good weekend and hopefully I will be joining in next week

xx  

Here's an irrelevant smiley because it's the weekend 

XX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, hope you're all well

Welcome lolly and WWAFB! Oh my God, I am actully pleased I didn't see Susan Bateman, that experience just sounds horrible! You poor thing! I would have been going mental if they took three months with my PCT forms. Katie Bass took about a week or so to sort mine out so there is no excuse for it taking that long. Oh well, at least you are now with the lovely Woking!

Shell - thanks for the info, I have already had that Clamydia test, yep it's not pleasant but at least it's out the way! Good news about the funding although I hope you won't need it if you know what I mean. Funding to come through really shouldn't take too long. If you phone your local PCT they should be able to tell you. For example, the lady at Surrey PCT told me that she tries to get all the funding signed off within a week - but she works part time so it may even be quicker depending what PCT you are with (but as we know each area does things differently so worth phoning to check with yours). Good luck for the FET x

Olive - best best best of luck for February, hope all goes well for you honey x

Claire - great news about the strong positive, that is wonderful news and retching is a really good sign (although probably not very nice!)

PKM - feeling for you - waiting is such a pain when you just want to get started. Fingers crossed AF arrives soon!

TJ - how are you getting on - when do you have your blood tests - hope that's all been sorted for you. 

Sassy - not long now - how are you feeling? 

Pri - how are you and the bubbas?

As for me, still waiting..... so fed up of waiting... moan moan moan   but hopefully not much longer. Spoke to Woking Nuffield yesterday and they are still saying a four week wait as soon as they know my funding is approved, so that is good. Gonna phone the PCT today and find out if they have recieved my forms yet. If not, I will have to kick some butt AGAIN at St Peter's!   

Have a lovely weekend ladies
xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

I just wanted to say hi and introduce myself in this thread.  

My DH and I started our first cycle of IVF this month at Woking Nuffield. We've been going there for the last 18 months trying with Clomid and Tamoxifen, with no luck. So now on to the serious stuff.   I started my Buserelin injections last Friday and have my first scan next Friday. Feeling pretty good and positive so far. 

I've been diagnosed with unexplained infertility and even though I am now 40, all my hormone levels look really good, so hopefully the IVF will be successful. 

I want to wish you all good luck at your different stages and I look forward to getting to know you.  

xx pamela


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Mellow - definitely give st peter's a call. I made them fax all of my forms over to the the pct with me standing over them making sure it got done. I sure they think them i'm a crazy lady  

pamk - i'd just like to say hello. How are you finding the injections? Have you escaped the side effects?

Claire - have you done a CBD yet?

As for me, i had my second basline scan today and i'm now good to go, yay. I was given my bag of needles and drugs and shown how to mix the menopur (what a faff that is!!). I've got to start stimming on Tuesday, they didn't want me to start earlier because it would have meant EC being on the same day as their roof being re-lined and the smell from that might upset my eggs.

I'm feeling really excited now and probably far too optimistic.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - I will have everything crossed for you in february, you deserve this so much. I will even get my cats to cross their paws for you!  Sorry honey, I forgot you were near Bournemouth, I think there are 2 RBH's ours is the Royal Berks (its not very nice  )

Welcome Pamk - its so nice to see some new faces on the site, good luck with your tx. Ive got a lining scan on Friday too so might bump into you there! 

Mellow - thanks for funding info, we are so pleased, previously in Berkshire the age was 34+ so we werent entitled, we are only allowed one cycle through the nhs but Im gratfeul for that.  Pray this cycle will work and then it won't matter!    . Sorry you are having to chase your funding   it comes soon. 

PKM - sorry AF is so rubbish, no advice I'm afraid the pill is the only thing that regulates my af's. Did Caroline mention to you Provera? Its a tablet they can give you to induce a bleed. Sending you big   

WWAFB - Ooh that doesn't sound good about the roof, glad they have planned around it for you. Its stressful enough without building work to upset EC. Do you know when the roof is being done, I am worried about my little embies coming out of the freezer now!! 

Hi to our preggie ladies Claire and Pri

Just had a very large bar of chocolate - whoops and going to veg all evening and watch the big brother final thing.... how sad am I?! xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one to say hello.

Olive - Got everything crossed for you for feb honey. Hope you had a nice relaxing day and puppy is doing ok x

PKM -   that AF arrives for you. Never behaves when you want her to Grrrr.......

Mellow - Glad to hear things are moving on for you.

Pri - Was thinking of you today , hope you are well.

WWAFB - Menopur was such a faff !  DH became the expert as I was useless. No I havent done a CBD test yet as to scared incase I dont like what I see !! Sticking to my S'drug ones. Yesterdays came up even stronger than the control line !

Shell - Praying too that you wont need a freebie cycle. x

As I cant have a nice glass of red (my usual tipple) then I have resorted to chocolate too !  DH is out so have TV to myself and catching up on all my fav telly (I am and obsessive Greys Anatomy fan ).

Have a lovely weekend all.

Claire xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell30 said:


> PKM - sorry AF is so rubbish, no advice I'm afraid the pill is the only thing that regulates my af's. Did Caroline mention to you Provera? Its a tablet they can give you to induce a bleed. Sending you big


Hi Shell, yes they did, they said it should def have arrived by Monday and if not I can take Provera. They think it's most likely stress related. 

Hope you're all well and having a lovely weekend

XX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick one to say hello. 

Welcome to the gang Pamk - best of luck with you IVF, my auntie said she was at her most fertile in her early 40s (having spent six years trying to get pregnant in her early 20s, when you're meant to be most fertile!) so I wish you all the very best. 

Claire - hope you had a nice relaxing evening in front of the TV! How's everything going?

Shell - how are you - did you enjoy the Big Brother final - still can't belive Alex Ried won!!  

PKM - any sign of AF? Hope it turns up tomorrow!

Olive - best of luck for February  

SassyHay and WWAFB - how are you both doing?

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had a nice weekend.

As for me, I called the PCT on Friday and not surprisingly, they hadnot received our forms. So called the hospital, who I think are sick of the sound of my voice and they weren't sent Tuesday as they said they would be, but were on the lady's desk to send that day - so hopefully they got into the post Friday and are on their way! Will chase up again with the PCT this week. the wait continues...... 

take care everyone


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

I am SO massively fed up I can barely type.

I was put on the F*&^%ing pill to manage my cycle for 2 months and I couldn't start due to 2 clinic closure dates over Christmas + New Year. We are both much *older* and timing is critical... each month is a wasted opportunity - so in total we will have waited almost 4 months when we've been ready to go the whole time - it's just the clinic that couldn't treat us.

Nobody told me that when I stopped taking it, it might take another MONTH to start... so I am now apparently mid cycle and so I have to wait an additional 4 weeks from when I expected to start (2 thursdays ago). 
"Massively f***** off " doesn't even begin to explain how I feel right now. I have had a scan and instead of having a withdrawl bleed I am now having a normal month and I am ovulating - been told it could be another 2 weeks till AF. Why wasn't I told this when I was put on pill??

Sorry for the rant but I am very very fed up.


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all...

Sorry for disappearing... have been a bit negative recently, so thought it best to stay away. Have started to bleed a little and felt cramps for the last two days (it's 11 days after ET), so I'm convinced it will be a BFN. I've tried to be realistic throughout this process, but the waiting and not knowing is absolutely the worst part. In many ways I just want it to come, so at least I can know and deal with it.

Just wanted to say a little 'hi' to PKM though... it sounds like you're having a *really * frustrating time of it. Waiting for 2 weeks is pretty bad, but you really do seem to have had a very tough time of it. I'm afraid I don't have any practical advice for you, but I will be keeping my fingers crossed that things start to move for you very shortly... this whole process is such a terrible waiting game.

Hi to everyone else... I am utterly hopeless at remembering everyone's names, so a big fat sorry...I don't know how you all do it so well! Good luck to you all - whatever situation you're in...x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

PKM - So sorry you have all this additional waiting, no wonder it's so frustrating for you. Hang in there (easy to say I know) and rant away when you need to hun. Can I just ask if you have thought of accupuncture ? mine was able to regulate me a bot to ensure AF came on time.

Sassyhay - At 9 days past transfer until my test date I had cramps and spotting/bleeding, and when I tested the day before OTD (I needed to prepare for the worst) it was BFP , so dont write anything off yet. The clinic said my symptoms were very common , and I didnt have sore boobs or anything until this week (will be 6 weeks on Wed).

How's everyone else doing ?

AFM , only 4 more sleeps till my scan ! I just cant wait but am   that all is ok.

Take care

C xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

PKM so sorry you are having such a   time at the moment, this fertility tx lark is so testing isn't it, sending you lots of    , hope you manage to get lots of   in if you are ovulating... worth a try  .

Olive - xxxx

SassyHay - hang in there, from what I garther cramps and spotting is a good sign  

Mellow - Anynews from the PCT? I can't beleive he won either, I was backing Dane, developed a bit of a crush on him  

Claire - Good luck for Friday    everything is OK for you. 

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Evening ladies, just wondering if anyone could help me as i'm having a bit of a panic. I had my first menopur injection tonight and whilst i was drawing up from the first vial i noticed a bit of leakage where the needle goes on to the syringe. Has this happened to anyone else? It didn't happen on the second vial. Worrying now that i haven't injected as much as i should


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

we want a furball, I always lost a little on each vial and the nurses said it was fine, so dont worry  

shell - how are things? hope your ok  

pkm -   thats such a bummer sorry its not going well 

claire - hope your ok

 to everyone

Catherine rang me today and I am starting on ths period, ec at end March   xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank you Olive and the best of luck for your treatment cycle.


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Just wanted to check in and see how everyone is doing ?

ClaireMac - when is your viability scan?
Olive - Excellent that u can start this cycle....Good luck 

Good luck and thinking of u all whatever stage ur at - I am still trying to keep up with everyone's news but I apologise for being a little slack...  

I'm doing a lot better, sickness seems to be easing up a little - Just absolutely shattered by the time I get home from work
Have my 12 week scan on 23rd Feb - cant wait to start telling people - having difficulty trying to hide the bump now - people keep looking at my tummy at work and asking if I'm alright  

Pri...xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi ladies, hope you're all well.... 

Sassyhay - hope you're holding up ok, got my fingers tightly crossed for you for tomorrow - which I think is the day you can test.   

PKM - So sorry to hear of you are gonna have to wait longer - sooo frustrating! 

Clare - Have you had the scan yet? How did it go? 

Shell - Hope you're well and yep, I had a bit of a crush on Dane as well 

Olive - good luck for March  

Pri - good luck with the 12 week scan - must be sooooo exciting!!

As for me, the forms have finally arrived at the PCT! yey!  
The lady there said she is really busy so may take a week or two to get approval/signed off etc (hoping it will be done within a week!) and then it's just a case of waiting for Nuffield to contact us I guess. Actually can any of the NHS funded ladies let me know what happens next? Will I get a call from Nuffield now once funding is approved? I know the forms go to Nuffield at the same time but do they have to wait until funding is approved before they contact me? Not sure what happens next? VERY anxious to get started  

Take care everyone


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Mellow,

Thanks for remembering - you're very good at staying on top of everyone's news!  It is my official test day tomorrow, but I'm afraid that I'm really only confirming what I already know, that unfortunately it hasn't worked.  I have had very heavy bleeding for the last 2 days (sorry, maybe TMI...) and I did a sneaky test which was a BFN.  Yesterday I was teary about it, but today am trying to be more positive and brace myself for round two.  Think I'll take a couple of months (sorry I hope that isn't insensitive to those of you who I know are desperate for it all to start), but I feel I need some time to get myself together again before I go through it for a 2nd time.

With regards to the waiting time, I'm not that sure as I never knew when the PCT actually received my forms.  But I know my forms went to Roehampton and I called them and then asked Chertsey to re-send them to Woking, and that only took a couple of weeks.  So hopefully yours will be quicker as they're going straight from the PCT, not round about the houses!

Hi to everyone else too... I think I remember that ClaireMac has her scan tomorrow... so very good luck with that!  

x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, I have been following everyone but just not had time to post so sorry about that.

Sassyhay - I'm so sorry hun , my heart goes out to you xx

Olive - Oooooh , good luck for March.  that this is your turn xx

Mellow - Starting a cycle is getting closer and closer for you the hun . Hopfully it will only be a matter of weeks for you.

Pri - Hello ! Hope you are doing ok. The nausea has caught up with me unfortunatly and I seem to be getting some every day. BUT I am takiing it as a good sign ! Good luck for your scan.

Shell - Hi sweetie. How are you ?

PKM - Hope your ok ?

Sorry if Ihave missed anyone. I would blame it on my pregnancy brain but according to an article on the BBC website yesterday 'pregnancy brain' and lack of concentration is a lie and cannot be medically proven !!!  Tell that to my hubby who is taking our car to the garage on saturday after I drove into a wall on Monday and scrapped all down the side - Oooops  

And thanks for the best wishes with scan. I go tomorrow at 2pm. I am really nervous and excited in equal measures. Will keep you posted.

Love to all

Claire xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies,

Just a little message to SassyHay - I'm so so sorry to hear your news honey. That is such a blow. But I think your attitude is inspirational and I wish you all the luck in the world for your next cycle. Totally understand that you need a couple of months to take time out and prepare for the next go. I'm sure you will know when the time is right.   

Hello to all the other ladies, hope you're all well
xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girlies,

Just a quicky from me, 

Good Luck Claire - thinking of you this afternoon.

I've just had my lining scan and I'm not ready yet    so our dates have been put back a week. We have also been advised against having going to blasts this time, but they will allow it if we prefer. Apparently the sucess rates with blasts is only 5% higher, I thought is was about 60%? The really bad news is that I appear to be spotting now and think that AF is arriving, I called the clinic when I got back and they said to phone them back with an update later    ahhhhh, back ache is starting too!!! 

Sorry for the me post, off out to a couple of meetings now, will post properly when I get back later xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell -     im so sorry its not going well, can they do anything for you? Sorry dont have enough knowledge of fet to advise you. Im here if you need me, just message anytime  

Claire - hope it went well, thinking of you  

sassyhay - sorry to hear your news, thinking of you  

 to everyone

afm - I am ok, booked holiday for scans and ec/et so thats done. Millie is better now and stomach has calmed down with the meds. She has to go to vets again Mon am when she is starved and have blood test then they will feed her and take another blood test to see if her liver is working. Shes much livlier though so thats great xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Shell - sorry to hear it may take a bit longer than planned. Like Olive I dont know anything about FET , but I don know it must be really frustrating for you. Sending you   and   xxxx

Olive - Oooh all booked , well done you !  Hope Millie gets better soon. My cat is my baby , so it's hard to see them not 100% isnt it.

afm , my scan went really well and we saw beanie and clear heartbeat ! I burst into tears as the relief was just immense. We were even given a little picture  . Whatever happens from now on I just want to cherish every day as we have been waiting so long for this.

Anyway , have a lovely weekend all. DH and I are just about to settle down for a marathon TV night watching season 1 of 24 !

Love to all

Claire xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Have been a bit quiet of late but have been thinking of you all and trying to keep up with all of our highs and lows.  

Shell - how very frustrating for you.  Hope a win tomorrow will help make the time pass a little quicker  

Claire/Pri - hope you are keeping well and looking after your precious cargo

Olive - good luck for March

Sassyhay/PKM - sending you big 

WWAFB/Lolly/Pam K - hi to you all, and to anyone I might have missed

Mellow - looks like we're in it together, as we're having similar frustrations with Surrey PCT.  When we asked to move from Queen Mary's to Woking they sent the forms to us to sign but not on to Woking.  Makes you go a little crazy!  Have now faxed them over to Woking and Caroline is chasing PCT.  I had my bloods Tuesday and DH today so we're good to go (apart from Chlamydia which I'll sort when we start).  

I hope you all have a good weekend ladies.  It's my birthday on Sunday so I'll be making the most of a few last drinkie poos before the hard work starts.  Then it's getting this old body into supreme baby making shape!!!

Love to all xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the warm welcome!

I just wanted to say that I've been checking in on this thread but I think it will take me a while to get everyone's names down. 

it's so nice to know I'm not going through this _alone_. As I read each of your stories I can relate so much to the roller-coaster of emotions!

I had my baseline scan yesterday afternoon and she said that the lining and my ovaries looked good. I start my Menopur injections tonight and will be using 3 vials. I'm beginning to feel like a pin cushion, but all for a good cause.  Side effects on the Buserelin haven't been too bad so far. I get about 3 hot flashes a day 3pm, 10pm and 3:30am, just to wake me up. 

Lots of good thoughts to you all!
xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

Shell - how are you? whats happening? thinking of you     

pamk - remember the pin cushion feeling but      it works for you. Great your all closed down and ready to go. Keep us updated, whens first scan?

tjroyal - enjoy the    have many for me 

claire -   thats great you must be so happy, enjoy it 

sassy - thinking of you  

well I have had easy day, gutted Wales lost the rugby hey ho. Taking my friends 2 boys out tomorrow which will be great fun
 to all xx


----------



## Just_me (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi all,
Hi Shell .... Sorry to read that your FET isn't going entirely to plan xx fingers crossed that it gets better xx
Hi Olive... Pleased to read you are giving it another go... fingers crossed too x

As for me...  I'm kind of giving it all a break to appreciate what I already have??!?!?!?!? When I say a break... I mean from the Nuffield... when the last cycle failed, my DH and I decided enough was enough. However, I did go and see my GP and asked if I could have a prescription for Metformin. She was lovely and said I could try it for 3 - 6 months. So here I am, on Metformin, to see whether it will help me with borderline PCOS.

So im trying to forget about the whole TTC thing and hoping that one month I will just be really surprised. Also we are getting a puppy at the weekend, so that will be my baby replacement!!!    

Anyway, just thought i'd pop back to say Im thinking of you all.

JM xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

oooo Jm a puppy, what are you getting? my puppy is my complete baby replacement, she is our whole life. Relaxing and not thinking about ttc can only help. Enjoy it and focus on your new arrival yeah      xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies 

Hope you're all well. I have had a really busy but lovely weekend. My best friend got married on Saturday and then my other best friend had her little boy's 1st birthday party yesterday - so nice busy weekend to stop me stressing about PCTs, IVFs and other fertility related things!!   

How are you all doing?

PKM - How are you? Any news or updates on your dates?

SassyHay - How are you doing honey? Been thinking of you  

Shell - How's it all going? 

Pri and Clare - how are you ladies doing - what's the latest with the bumps  

TJ - I feel your pain with Surrey PCT - it's just so frustrating! Hope you had a lovely birthday on the weekend.

And hello to all the other ladies.

AFM, just waiting now. PCT have the forms, and I am hoping funding will get approved this week. How do you know if the funding is approved? Do they call you or send you a letter or someting? I have no concerns about funding, we meet all the criteria but just wondering what happens next. I think I will call Woking Nuffield today as well and just check I am now on their books so to speak. The hospital told me they sent the forms to the PCT and Woking - but it's always worth checking I have discovered!  

anyway, take care everyone.....

ps Roll on spring, is anyone else fed up of the cold weather now


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles

JM - lovely to hear from you, can understand wanting to take a break... you know what they say... when you stop thinking about ttc it happens....   it works for you. 

Olive - Hows you honey? Have you got a date for your next tx?

TJRoyal - Glad for the 3 points against Donny? Think it will be a bit chilly tomorrow evening but hey ho lets hope for another win! 

Mellow - Sounds like you are moving forward, don't know about the letter i'm afraid althogh my gp told me that I had been copied in on a letter from the PCT and its not arrived here so probably not! 

Clairemac and Pri how are you both getting on ?

PamK - you will feel even more like a pin cushion in 2 weeks    

Hi to everyone else, I'm watching extreme pregnancy on sky it about ivf/ surragacy etc etc really good..... oh and no sign of AF yet   xxxxxxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

May I join you? I have started my first IVF at the Woking Nuffield and am on day 11 of D/R with Buserilin injections.

So far just feel really tired, AF was 3 days late but arrived last night so now really tired with cramps!!

Baseline scan this Friday and hope to start stimming with Menopur on Saturday  

Great to hear others stories especially the BFP's. ..... well done Pri  and Clare  

Pear x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Pear - I am a newbie too and am on my 6th day of buserilin.  So far I have just had a few headaches and want to sleep all the time.  

I am very nervous about starting menopaur as I had really bad side effects from clomid and am expecting the same.

I hope everyone is doing well, it's so lovely to hear from girlies that have been successful, gives me hope!  xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Lolly - I found the ivf sooooo much better than clomid. I was awful on clomid - an emotional wreck   I found ivf much easier call me weird but dreaded clomid pills. I only had few hot flushes with ivf and was just very tired so slept more. Id choose this over clomid anytime  

pear -   welcome to the group   I was tired, listen to your body and try to sleep when you can. Hope baseline goes well    

shell -   how are you? glad af didnt come, whats happening with you? bit confused with fet     thinking of you, im here if you need me xx

mellow - great news your moving forwards   

 to everyone

AFM waiting for af to arrive to can start pill and ring Woking on day 1, she should be here on this Saturday    Feeling very scared  xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi girls
Thanks for your messages of support. I have stayed away because I am too fed up beyond words to contribute. I am now 3 weeks since last pill and still no AF. I spent since November last year planning on having had my entire tx by now so I am pretty gutted to have not even started. I am also pretty cross that it was Woking suggestion that I went on pill and was given NO warnining that contraceptive pill might mess me up so much.

I will pop back when I eventually start but I think I am still 7-10 days away yet (according to their scan).

Take care & see you all at some point (not saying soon anymore as it makes me too fed up).

x PKM


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Just a quicky from me... really must do some work at some point today   

PKM   

Had my scan yesterday, lining is better but not great, hopefully will thicken up a bit more over the next few days. We have decided to thaw 4 embies rather than all 8 given that my lining isn't great, I don't want to waste them. Our little fish fingers will be coming out of the freezer! on Monday with hopefully transfer day being Wednesday.......... 

Love to all xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies

Just wrote the longest message and then the computer crashed and I lost is all! Grrrrrrrr
I am almost out the door so don't have time to retype it all but was basically to see how you all are getting on and welcoming the newbies! 
Just a quick one to Shell - glad to hear the lining is thickiening up and fingers crossed it will keep getting thicker and thicker for next week. How exciting for you and I wish you loads of luck and baby dust!

AFM - PCT lady turned the funding around really quick and sent the approval forms to Nuffield on Tuesday night, so I am hoping they arrive there today or tomorrow. I am really hoping Nuffield get in touch soon as I sooooo want to start treament on my next cycle - I have AF at the moment so four weeks till the next one turns up - really hoping I have had my appointment with Nuffield by then so I can start day 21 of next months AF. I know the waiting list is 4 weeks at the moment but I'm not sure if that is four weeks until the first appointment or four weeks until treatment can start? Does anyone know this?

Anyway, before computer crashes again, will head off, hope you are all well, hope the pregnant ladies are doing well and good luck to everyone starting their treatments - looking forward to lots of BFP in the coming weeks and months!!


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi all

Mellow - I have a habit of copying my text now before i press the send button, as I have lost messages so many times...so annoying, anyway hope u get the go ahead for the funding soonn so u can start tx...
Shell30 - Good luck for your FET hun...
Olive22 - Hope AF shows up on time for you (fingerscrossed) 
Lolly28 - Good luck with ur tx hun...i had menopur and was ok - drink lots of water 
Pear - Welcome and Good luck with your tx
Pamk - hope all is going well with the menopur
TJRoyalsGirl - Happy bday for Sunday hun - hope u have a good one...
ClaireMac - Great to hear about your scan hun, just makes it so real doesnt it - take it easy and hope the nausea disappears soon 

I'm still counting down the days for my scan - feels like i've been waiting for ages and its getting really difficult to hide the bump now...more and more people are finding out at work now...

Pri...xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Lolly how is it going with the Buserilin? Hope you are feeling ok  

Pri that is so exciting how many weeks are you now?  

Shell best of luck for next week    

Olive you are right about listening to your body! I felt so awful yesterday - knackered and tearful but much much better today after an early night   Hope your AF arrives on schedule  

I have my baseline scan tomorrow (taken the whole day off work!) and really hope I can move on the next stage. Although I have to admit I am a bit worried about the stimming - Consultant is putting me on 450 Menopur due to my age (just turned 40 Dec 09) and hormone levels (FSH 8.9) which I know is the highest dose.   Is there anyone else around my age who has been given that much?

My injection alarm on my mobile has just gone off!! So off I go for 14th Buserilin 

 to everyone



Love Pear x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Pear -     for scan, thinking of you   I will be on high dose as didnt respond well last time   They will adjust it if you over respond, better to have lots of eggs and have to reduce than not respond I suppose  

shell - thinking of you, decision made now, must have been hard  

lolly -  you ok?  

Im ok   af turns up on time as know other lady is being timed with me, she is definately on her way  

 to all xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Pear - hope the baseline scan goes ok 

Pri - can't wait to hear how your scan has gone - so exciting!! 

I hope everyone else if doing well whatever stage you are at - sorry I lose track a bit 

I am ok, bit nervous that AF won't turn up by the time I am due to have my baseline scan, I just don't want to delay things.  Have done done a week on Buresilin and have a very bruised tummy but other than that I'm not feeling too bad.  My lovely husband has booked me into a spa this afternoon for a massage, so I am feeling a very lucky girl.

Hope you all have a fab weekend! xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone - baseline scan went fine and start stimms tomorrow.

But because I am a high dose (450 Menopur) that is 6 vials which means 2 injections of it plus the buserilin injection. 3 injections per night.... ouch!!!  

Also think I have mild case of cystitis the Nuffield are doing a test and will let me know Monday. Great   

Hope you are all well and have a lovely weekend  

Pear x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All, 

Just want to say Hi, 

Pear, Glad baseline went well, OMG 450 menopur, your fsh is really good I hope they are scanning you regularly during stims? 

Lolly - Hope you had a good spar,   AF turns up for you.

Olive    

Hi to preggy ladies xx

Hi also to TJ, Mellow and apologies to anyone Ive forgotton, I have just eaten far to much dinner so going to lay down in front of the tv xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi,

Literally just a quick post to say hi and to say I am popping on to check in but just dont get chance to post (being audited at work and it's manic !)

Hope everyone doing ok ?

Hi to everyone new , I will post more over the weekend.

Sending big  to you all !

Hope you all get spoilt over the weekend.

Claire xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi All!

Pear - wow! That's a lot of Menopur. Glad your baseline went well. I was there for a scan yesterday too!
Claire - So glad you're doing well. 

Hope all the waiting isn't too stressful for everyone... though I know that it is.  

It's funny, but you read a couple posts from someone and really keep them in your thoughts!  

As for me, I had my scan yesterday after a week on the Menopur. I was really nervous because I had no idea how I'd respond and was actually expecting to get my dosage increased. Good news, though, I had around 11 good sized follies! The nurse was very pleased with my progress and my lining and I, of course, teared up.   She said I was right on track for my EC next Friday. I go in again on Monday morning to see how they are progressing. In the meantime, I'm trying to visualize the follies growing.... maybe it'll help.   

Other than that, annoying, constant headaches and bloating but mentally, I'm feeling positive. 

Good thoughts to everyone!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya ladies

How are we all? Anyone got special plans for tomorrow?

Pear -   that is alot of menopur, how many vials is it to take it to another injection? Great baseline went well

pam - thats great news      well done you

claire - hope audit went well 

shell - how are you? take it easy, keep belly warm         to that lining

lolly - ah what lovely dh, was spa good? whens baseline? heres a dance to bring on af      

hi to mellow and tj and everyone  

Well I have started spotting so   af comes today, picked up my pill yesterday, very odd taking again after 5 years   As for my precious baby Millie the blood test results came back fine so the next thing is op to take a bit of her liver   she is poorly again and back on meds again   dp working this weekend so chill day today staying warm.
 to all XX


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies - hope you were all spoilt today 

Shell - did you wrap up warm at the Mad Stad yesterday?  Bring on the Villa!  

Olive - hope AF arrived for you and the Welsh result made you  

Claire/Pri - I bet you are finding it hard to hide your bumps  

Sassyhay/PKM/Just Me - sending 

Lolly/Pamk/Pear - hope the pincushion feeling isn't making you feel 

WWAFB - you OK?  

Mellow - looks like we may be closer than you think.  I too had my AF this week, so if the PCT hurries along we could be   buddies

Sending lots of   to everyone xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello everyone
Hope you all had a lovely Valentine's weekend. 

Shell - How are you doing? Is it transfer this week? lots of luck and baby dust for you xx 

Olive - Hope AF turned up - how's it all going?

Claire/Pri - How are you both getting along - when is your scan Pri? Bet you are starting to really show now! 

Sassyhay and PKM - how are you both doing? 

Lolly/Pamk/Pear - how are you all feeling on the medication? Hope all is going well for you and sending lots of baby dust your way. 


TJ - Wow that would be great if we were cycle buddies    What stage is your funding at? I think I remember you saying it was approved but went to the wrong hospital? Has the PCT now sent your forms to the Nuffield? If so, we could really be right at the same time    I think Nuffield would have received my funding letter from the PCT last week so I am hoping they will call this week with an appointment - maybe I am being a bit optimistic as this is quite soon!   I have my phone on silent on my desk at work so that I can see if anyone calls    bit of an eager beaver! 
But I am sure I read a post where someone got thier funding approved and it was literally four weeks later they started treatment so I am keeping my fingers crossed I get a call this week! keep me posted on your progresss TJ.

Hello to anyone I may have missed off - hope you're all well and keeping warm.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell -          and       for your embies  

mellow - dont blame you keeping ontop of them, hope wait is short   

lolly / Pam / pear hope your all feeling ok and coping with needles  

Hope everyone had good valentine   to all

We as for me, af turned up Sat eve so started the pill. Rang clinic to tell them day 1 and waiting for cycle plan. xxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi ladies
Thanks for your messages - I've not been here for a while as I've been too fed up.

If I had any choice (approaching my 44th birthday) then I would move clinics. Unfortunately I have no other options available but to go along with them now. They have destroyed my trust and confidence and one person in particular has deeply upset me and I am dreading going into the clinic for my scans etc. 

4 weeks late but I am starting stimms tomorrow.

Hope you are all well.

X


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

pkm - firstly   for you, so sorry your fed up, this journey is so unfair.   Can I ask why you cant change clinics? Its awful when you loose confidence in the clinic, I had a problem with 1 of the scanners but spoke to soneone about it and they were lovely. Could you bring yourself to speak to someone? I have asked not to be scanned by her again and they were very accomodating about it. Good luck with stimms       thinking of you XXXXXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Olive - so pleased the old   has arrived.    that this is the time for you xxx

PKM -   , I also had a problem with a scanner, Caroline sorted it all out for me, I would suggest talking it through with her. 

TJ Royal - I really hope your funding comes through in time for this cycle. Would love 3 points this evening   

Mellow - Any news? 

Pear, Lolly how is stimming going? 

My beautiful embies came out the freezer yesterday, thankfully all 4 defrosted. I have to call later this morning so see if they have developed (they were frozen at day 1) if all is OK then will have to arrange ET for tomorrow. Had all kinds of strange dreams last night trying desperatley not to think about it but its clearly not working!! 

Hi to anyone I have missed xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

PKM - I'm so sorry to hear that you are not happy at the clinic at the mo.  I have everything crossed for you that it will all go swimmingly for your from here on in!  

Olive - Good news that AF turned up!  Lots of love to Millie   I have 2 dogs called Daisy and Maggie - love them to bits!!

Pear - Good luck with the stimming, hopefully with all that menopur you will produce lots of lovely eggs 

Shell - Fab news about your defrosted embies.  Good luck for ET  

Claire/Pri - Hope you are both well and enjoying your growing bumps!

Mellow/TJ - Hope all is going well with your funding.  Fingers crossed it all moves quickly for you 

Sorry for anyone that I missed out!  Lots of   to all!!

I was due to have my baseline scan tomorrow but my lovely AF has decided not to turn up.  I am going in for a scan anyway to see what's occurin!  EC and ET still seems so far away!

Lolly xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies

Shell - Brilliant news about your embies. Do you know what time your ET is tomorrow? I might bump into you.

PKM - I really hope that things improve for you and you start feeling a bit more confident about the clinic and your treatment.  

Olive - It amazes me how we spend so much time hating AF turning up and when we start IVF we celebrate as it's a good thing for once  

Claire/Pri - I hope all is going well with your babies and you're not suffering too much with sickness or anything.

Lolly - All the best at your baseline scan. AF hadn't showed her face for me at my baseline and then turned up the next day...sods law i think they call it!! 

TJRoyalsGirl - It'll be great it you hear about your funding soon so that you can start sooner rather than later  

Hi to anyone that i've missed out, hope that you are all well.

Well i had my egg collection yesterday and got 22 which i was so happy about. I was in a lot of pain after though and my blood pressure dropped through the floor so i had to be put on a drip which wasn't great but i'm feeling a lot better today. I had the call this morning and 13 eggs have fertilised so i'm   very very hard that they make it through the night to a good quality. My ET is at 8.45 with Mr Curtis so might see one or two of you in the waiting room, i'll be the one with giant bags under my eyes through lack of sleep!!!


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Shell, Olive Lolly

Olive, I'm almost 44 and Gary is 51, we're so late in the game it's not funny! we've just been through a needless 4 month delay, PLUS these last 4 weeks on top of that.

The last thing I want to do is start from scratch when I am scheduled to start stimms tomorrow. It's just not possible.

Shell, It's not the scanner who is the problem. If you see what I mean.

I really don't want to set foot in there ever again. I am dreading her face and bullish approach. Instead of feeling relaxed and looking forward to starting now, I feel tense and anxious.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a super quick post from me, will be back later, WWAFB my ET is 9am tomorrow so will probably bump into you in the waiting room! Good luck honey xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Shell/WWAFB - Ooohhh exciting times for you ladies with ET tomorrow ,wishing you lots of luck ! xxx

Olive - horraay for AF !

PKM - Sorry to hear your not having a great experience at woking. That must make an already stressfull process even worse x

Lolly - My AF was also a bit late and arrive on the morning of scan , so fingers crossed she will rear her head !

Hope funding is coming for you ladies still waiting.

Pri - How;s things ?

AFM , all going well. I am 8 weeks tomorrow just cant believe it ! no bump as yet (well not a baby one anyway !) and just feel tired and nauseas and a little moody !  but still very happy  

Lots of love to all

Claire xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell and wwafb -         for et


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

WWAFB & Shell - best of luck today! I'll be there this morning too, but just a scan.  

PKM - I'm so sorry about your frustrating experience. Being 40+ myself, I understand the urgency and that you don't want to 'waste' a single month. Hang in there.

Olive - This might be the first time I say this... Yay for AF!

Claire - I can imagine that feeling tired, nauseous and moody must be a great feeling.  

Lot's of good thoughts and   to everyone else!!

AFM - My Monday scan showed lots of follicles but the biggest ones were at 14 but new ones were popping up. They decided not to up my meds and will push my EC from this Friday to Monday if need be. The nurse was happy overall with the growth curve, so that's good. I'm going in this morning to check again, so fingers crossed, they are up to the 18+ size. It certainly feels like it!! I'm trying to stay positive about it but find myself obsessing a lot. I'm sure you all know how it is.   

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh ladies - so much exciting stuff happening!!    

WWAFB - lots of luck for transfer and well done you - 22 eggs and 13 fertilised, that is so great. Sorry you were in pain after - made me a bit nervous about it all but the end result will be sooooo worth it!!

Shell - Whoop whoop great news about the embies and best of luck!!! Woke up thinking of you and WWAFB this morning and hoping it all goes well  

PKM - so so sorry to hear you have had a tough time of it - that must be awful for you to dread going in. I know it must be the hardest thing but just try not to think of who you are dealing with and focus solely on what you want to acheive - I'm not sure if you are into this but maybe some visualisation or yoga or something may help you?  

Olive - So pleased AF reared her head! Thinking of you  

Lolly - how are you doing - any sign of AF. Typical, when you want it to come it doesn't!!

Claire - sorry to hear you are feeling tired, nauseous and moody but it's all for a positive reason and soon you will have your bubba in your arms  

Pam - How are you doing?

SassyHay - still thinking of you honey xx

TJ - any news on your funding - have you been contacted by Nuffield yet?

Soooo excited about all the ladies who are having ET this week - really sending lots of baby dust to you all!
Hello to anyone I may have missed.

AFM - no news yet but I called Nuffield yesterday as I wanted to check they had received my forms and left a message - so I am hoping someone will call me back today and I'm hoping they have got the forms last week. So once they confirm they have them I will ask about what happens next and timescales etc.... Really not long now but at the moment, the wait continues!! Just can't wait to start now.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Whoop whoop - literally as I posted that the Nuffield called me back with our initial appointments   

soooo excited   
They are not till March so I think I will not be able to start treatment on March's cycle but soooo pleased it is still much quicker than a lot of other waiting lists!!


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks to those who have replied to me (I'm at work so can't do a detailed reply)

Starting my stimms tonight.... and weirdly, looking forward to feeling utterly wretched on my 6 vials of menopur!!

I'll try to catch up on the thread a bit and join in 

Shell, hope all went well today - thinking of you XX

Is anyone else starting their stimms this week?


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

sorry ladies, me again - I have a quick question I was hoping one of you may know the answer too. I have worked out some rough dates based on our initial consultation with Nuffield (eager beaver I know!).

What I am wondering is if it is after that initial consultation that you start treatment that next cycle?

Thing is, on our initial consultation I will be about day 3 of my period, so I am thinking will they start my treatment day 21 of that period OR will I have to wait until my next period?
I really hope that makes sense  

Just would like to get started day 21 of next month's cycle, rather than waiting the whole month for the next period to start and then waiting another 21 days into that period - which will take me to end of April start of May.


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Mellow

Is your treatment going to be the long or short protocol?

P.S. Re: your comment about yoga - yes, very good suggestion I've just started and need to keep going - but it's Ashtanga and I am not sure it's appropriate duruing TX ? so I might go to a different class which is much more gentle with more relaxation for the next couple of weeks


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi PKM

I think you are right about Ashtanga not really being appropriate during Tx. I know it's personal choice when it comes down to it, but the yogic take on it tends to be to really nurture the body when you are having any treatments and a more relaxing and meditative practice would be more appropriate, focusing on restorative postures.   In my case, I just have not had the energy, since starting my stims, to do any intense yoga at all and have mostly just stuck to taking long walks. 

Hope EC went well for the ladies this morning! I had my scan and it looks like we are 'go' for Friday's EC! The nurse, Sue, said it's unlikely, but Mr. Riddle may want me to take one last dose of Menopur, but that's up in the air until this afternoon. Otherwise, it's my last dose of Buserelin and my pregnyl tonight! 

xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh my goodness so many new posts since last night....

Just a quicky from me, have been up since about 5am! 

Mellow - thank you for thinking about us  , If i were you I would call the Nuffield again, because before they can do tx you have to have a scan on day 1-3 of your period, if you can book that in for the same day as your appt you may be in with a chance for March... your OH will need to do his thing too!!! 

PKM - Glad that things are finally moving for you. Good luck with the scans etc, I know you are not looking forward to gonig back to the clinic. 

WWAFB - Are you PUPO   

Olive - Hows Millie poppet?   as always

PamK - It was busy there this morning, what time were your there? I got there about 8.45 my apt was 9am? 

I am now offically pupo again. We have 2 x 8 cell embies on board. One is good the other starting to fragment so not great quality, having said that the embriologist prefered it to the 5 cell we had so that must be a good thing. Have had 2 lots of acupuncture this morning now chilling out on the sofa whilst DH is food shopping....   . By the end of the 2ww I will be    , I am feeling quite chilled at the moment, I have convinced myself that frozen doesnt work! 

Lots of love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi PKM

I think it would be the long protocol - which I think is the one where you start down regging on day 21 of your period?

I am no yoga expert but I think Ashtanga is quite a hard core one!   and yes, I would think it might not be best to do while you are having treatment. You want the gentle one, I forget the name, I will try to look it up, where you only have gentle stretches (tell the instructur that you are going through treatment) and where you do relaxation at the end. Do you do acupuncture? 
I have also read there is a really good relaxtion / de-stressing book and CD by Zita West, the fertility expert. It can't hurt to have a read of that and use the CD to relax and destress - worth a try - I am going to order it from Amazon and give it a go! I find out the name of it.

Shell - was just about to post above and saw your post! Have to dash to a meeting now so will post again later but just wanted to say thanks for advice and SOOOO keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!

Wow so much is happening today! 

I hope the ladies that had ET today are well and resting 

I had a scan this morning, no AF yet and I have 3 big cysts on one ovary and 1 on the other - rubbish!!!  I am   that she will turn up by the weekend and take the cysts with her as I have another scan booked in for Monday.

Not sure what will happen if no AF by Monday!  xx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell30 said:


> PKM - Glad that things are finally moving for you. Good luck with the scans etc, I know you are not looking forward to gonig back to the clinic.
> 
> I got there about 8.45 my apt was 9am?


Must have just missed you - I was there at 8 but didn't get out till 8.45 when I literally flew out of the building as was massively late for work by then!

Well done on successful ET - go girl - wishing you all the best

I need to get my transfer support Accupuncture sorted now I know the dates!


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Woking Ladies

I have been reading up and following you all for a while now, I am no longer offically a Woking lady having got our BFP last September.

Olive - Hi Hun, good luck starting this next cycle lots of     coming your way from me.... you know where I am if you need me.

Shell - Not sure if you remember me but Frozen does work... having had two fresh cycles one which ended in M\C at 5 weeks and the second fresh with the 'best' embryos ending in a BFN I was pesimistic about the frozen cycle too. We had 2 3 day embryos put back 1 was 8 cell and 1 was 7 cells..... had hardly any symptoms during the 2ww but ended up with a Twin pregnancy... I am proof that frozen does work. Please keep   during your 2ww the human eye cannot tell which one is a good one.....I really    you get your BFP and all is well this time....

PamK - Good luck with EC on Friday or Monday   

Lolly - Hope that your AF turns up   

WWAFB - Hope that ET went well and that you are now officially PUPO - try and stay   during the 2ww

ClairemAC - Congrats on reaching 8weeks - not long til that special 12 week milestone  

Mellow - I know when i went I was on day 4 of my cycle and they let me start on tht cycle. So fingers crossed for you to start on this cycle. Just remmber with this treatment its a Marathon not a sprint! x 

Sorry if I have missed anyone.

Goodluck ladies

Nikki
x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello everyone - wow what a busy thread at the moment!!  

Pamk - Good luck for EC Friday!! Will be thinking of you and hope you get lots of lovely eggs!

Shell - thanks so much for the advice. I called Nuffield to check about the scan you mentioned and have left a message and I guess someone will be get back to me tomorrow. However, when I got home today there was a big pack from Nuffield with our forms and appointments etc. In the paper work it mentions the early scan and says that if you are due to start AF before your initial consultation to call them and they will book it in before your consultation - so that is great news and will hopefully mean I can start March's cycle  
So so so happy to hear about your little embies going back in    - praying they will be sticky and praying that you will stay nice and chilled for the next two weeks. And reading Nikki.ryder's post I would be thinking that you have every chance with little frosties   Really hoping and   for you  

lolly - praying for AF to turn up for you  - sorry to hear about the cysts and hoping they will disappear when AF shows up.

Nikki.ryder - firstly congrats on your BFP!! So happy for you! Thanks for youe post about the fact you were on day four of your cycle and started - that made me a very happy lady   And you are dead right, it is a marathon and now Nuffield are on the case I am feeling much happier  

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all ok


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just logged onto my e-mails and I've been inundated with updates!  Lots of fantastic news.  Just wanted to send you all lots of    

AFM - funding approved 9th Feb but not yet received at Nuffield when I last chased on Tuesday.  PCT have faxed and e-mailed them and I have been told it is has been sent to them along with 25 others!  So between myself and Mellow we are giving them a run for their money!!!  Update to follow.

Take care all x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell -      PUPO thats great news, Im so pleased for you  Take it easy now and remember FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK!!!! Keep telling yourself that  

WWAFB - hope your ok, thinking of you  

hugs to everyone XXX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Morning ladies

TJ - just to say that my funding was also approved on the 9th Feb - we could sooo be cycle buddies! I have my initial consultation appointment mid March. Let me know when you hear from Nuffield! 

As I am still not up to speed on the old abreviations, could someone let me know what PUPO stands for?


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All, 

Nikki - great to hear from you. So pleased that you pregnancy is going so well, 2 girls you must be over the moon. Thank you so much for your positive comments.  

I have to say I am really struggling since being pupo, last night I kept waking up with nightmares, screaming and feeling really really angry about the dreams. I don't think that is a very welcoming environment for my little embies. I am on predisiolone and the clinic did say that it can disturb sleep.... it really does! 

Mellow and TJ - Great news, hang in there. Sounds like the Nuffield is going to be busy! PUPO is pregnant until prooved Otherwise. 

TJ - Great result last night, looks like Jimmy Kebe is starting to come good... about time too!! 

To to everyone else, DH taking me out for lunch to cheer me up which will be nice xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, sorry for lack of posting yesterday but everything caught up with me and i spent most of the day sleeping on the sofa, so was definitely getting my rest in. Well i'm officially PUPO   , 12 out of my 13 embies made it through the night and 6 were top grade with no fragmentation. I asked about having 2 embies transferred but they said because of my history of ashermans and miscarriages it would be really unsafe so i have one embie on board and the rest in the freezer. I found it amazing watching on the screen and found Mr Curtis to be absolutely lovely.

Shell - congratulations on being PUPO. Sorry to hear that you had a rubbish nights sleep, i'm definitely with you on that one, i woke up about a billion times. Did you arrive at 8.45 with your DH and a plastic bag with your sharps box in it?

TJ and Mellow - what brilliant news, your appointment will come around before you even know it.

PamK - I hope that your EC goes well. I suggest i having the cheese and ham toastie after, very yummy and made me feel loads better.

Lolly - Sorry to hear about your cysts. I had one at my baseline scan which wasn't there at my second baseline so definitely think that when AF arrives she'll get rid of them for you.

xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

WWAFB - Congratulations on being pupo too. Guilty as charged that was me! I had had acupuncture at 7.30 - 8.30 so we were a bit early! Ive got another sharps box now for the heparin jabs... .they are quite painful! Great news about having good frosties xx

pamk - I agree with WWAFB the cheese and ham toasties are yummy! Good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

I am loving PUPO! That is great!  

Shell - you poor thing, sorry to hear about the nightmares, that is horrid. Hope you have a lovely lunch and forget all about them! Following your recommendation I spoke to Nuffield today and they said to call them on day 1 of my cycle and they will get me scanned - hurrah!

WWAFB - CONGRATS on being PUPO! sounds like you have some great embies and one little cracker on-board! Sending lots of baby dust your way! Can't believe you get to watch is all on the screen that is amazing!!


lots of love to everyone else xx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

That's weird, i just knew it was you Shell, probably because you smiled at me  . The heparin really stings, throughout the whole dr and stimming stage i got one tiny bruise, now after the first heparin i have a bruise and a little bump. I'm willing to be black and blue all over if it's mean i get that BFP though    

x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWARFB, its funny isnt it, i didnt want to say anything just in case it was someone else and they thought I was   can't really say to someone are you We want a fur ball!   . Especally when I was dressed in my finest baggiest clothes so as not to squash the embies!!! Are you on predisilone too? My tummys not too bad yet, i am on heparin number 5 although I always    when the needle goes in! 

Mellow thats great news honey, hope you can start in time xxx

Feeling a bit more chiiled now after a nice lunch with DH, I just wish I could feel more positive, last time I think I knew it would work, this time I thinki know it wont. I must Snap out of it!!


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone

Sorry not posted for a while but have been reading through... work seems to get in the way!! 

Well done Shell & WWAFB on being PUPO!  Try to keep chilled out &    Sending you both lots of  that they snuggle in safely

Pamk best of luck for ET tomorrow hope everything goes smoothly for you and that you sleep well tonight 

PKM I am also of 6 vials of Menopur! Me & DH have found the whole drawing up & changing needles thing quite tricky and I have had to go back to the Nuffield twice now to get more Menopur as we messed up 2 of the injections! I felt like a right twit! 

TJ & Mellow You'll be starting DR before you know it! 

Lolly I hope your cysts b***er off ASAP 

Olive how are you? 

I have a scan tomorrow to see if the stimms are working so I am trying to  
Stimming has been fine so far (apart from trying to sort out the injections!!) just feel tired and a bit headachey. I have been listening to my zita west cd which really helps

Please blow me some bubbles for luck for my scan..... 

Have a lovely evening &   and  to all

Love Pear x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi all!

Just a quick update on me then off to cook dinner.  

After our appointment on Wednesday, a nurse rang and said that my estrogen levels weren't high enough yet and they wanted me to wait until Monday for our EC. We had to run back to Woking (from Frimley Green) to get more vials of Menopur and then go back tomorrow for another scan and estrogen test. I was a little disappointed, but felt like they made a decision that was best for me and my follies. Very tired of the Menopur and the headaches, but it's all for a good cause.


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Oh looky looky at *Pear* and her fancy text that makes it much easier to read... (damn good idea... I shall steal it) 

Pear, I messed up one last time by sinking the plunger too fast into my tummy - it flew off and I had no idea how much had gone in - it was on a Sunday night and had to drive from Caterham - very annoying! not long now though!! 

WWAFB - CONGRATS on getting to this stage! well done! keeping fingers crossed.

Pamk - very good luck for ET tomorrow - 

TJ + Mellow - not sure what this down regging is as I am on short protocol - good luck though!

Lolly  - I've heard about being cyst free before starting TX and always wondered how they get rid of cysts prior to natural ovulation? good luck with it anyway. Let us know how you get on. 

Shell - come on you are the mistress of positivity with everyone else - now you must apply to self! good luck chicky -  

Olive - how are you? hope you're ok  

Mellow  - I am sorry I can't answer your question about days as I don't really understand the long protocol timings - hope you got your answer though? how are you doing? 

*ME ME ME* -Now day 2 of stimms. Feeling exhausted - poor Dr PKM flew back from USA yesterday and has been violently ill with a fever and vomiting ever since - rather worried about his SA - this exact thing happened last time and as we have MF 99% abnormal forms we're slightly concerned.

Halfway through my notice period - I have 6 weeks left in my current job (with the evil boss) my lovely GP is going to sign me off over my 2ww and I am hoping to have a new pup to keep my company by then!!  I am trying to decide if I should take a fantastic new job - or go freelance - all I can think about its puppes and babies - my head has gone to mush 

Love to all XX


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi PKM I have put on a real pic of my cat Lily now!!!  

Sleep well everyone   ZZZZzzzzzzz

Love Pear x


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning Ladies

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread.  Quite new to this and didn't realise this thread existed.  

I've just got back from my second scan and have had the following results...
Right:2 x 15mm, 2 x 13mm, 2 x 11mm, 1 x 10mm, 1 x 8mm, 1 x 7mm
Left:2 x 15mm, 2 x 14mm, 1 x 11mm, 1 x 10mm, 2 x 9mm

All being well i will EC on Wednesday and ET on Friday.

Good luck to all ladies scanning, collecting and transferring.

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

I have joined the club of putting piccies our our fur babies as our profile picture! 

PKM - You are right PMA PMA, oh maybe Im no good at it! Good luck with you work decision, I am thinking about throwing the towel in too and doing something less pressurised. I have taken 6 days off of the 2ww and to be honest I think I would go less   if I was working! When is your first scan honey? 

Welcome star02 - Good luck with your stimming xx

Olive - hows you honey? 

PamK - Sounds like a bit of a drama... glad you got it sorted.

Pear - Lily is gorgeous, we used to get ourselves in a real pickle with the menopur too so you are not alone!! 

Mellow, Lolly, TJ, WWAFB  - Hi xxxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry for the me me me post, but i'm really scared. I went to the loo last night and had some brown tinged cm and i've got it this morning as well. I rang nuffield and spoke to Sue (who is wonderful) and she told me that it's too be expected and most women get it. Now i know that i should feel better and stop worrying but it's really hard to stay  . Has anyone else had this at 1/2 days post transfer?

x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWAFB - Don't worry honey, I had this after my first lining scan this time. I was really worried and it turned out that it is quite normal after being poked about during treatment. I think you will find it will be gone by the morning XXXX


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

WWAFB sorry I can't help as this is my 1st IVF  

Hi Star that sounds like a really good result   can I ask what you had at your 1st scan?

I am on day 6 of stimming with 450 menopur and had my 1st scan earlier today. 

My result was Right: 1 x 11mm, 1 x 8mm
Left: 1 x 12mm, 1 x 11mm, 2 x 10mm, 1 x 9mm & 1 x 8mm

Can anyone tell me if this is this any good? The nurses said it was but I/m not sure if they were just being nice?!

Sorry for the 'me' post but feeling mentally drained  

Love Pear x


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Been so rubbish at posting lately but have been reading alot to catch up on all the news.

Just wanted to say to WWAFB - Each time I have a smear test of any type if internal scan I always get some spotting after , and ET is a very similar procedure. I'm sure it's all fine , but know that worrying just comes with the IVF territory !!

Shell - Yay for PUPO ! when is OTD ??

Olive - how you doing hun ?

Everyone else , it's so lovely to see the thread really moving now and so much action happening - lets hope all this action brings some lovely BFP's !

AFM , I think everything is going ok .It's hard not to obsess over every pain and ache (and boy are there lots of them !  ) been feeling really low and tired over the last few days , but hoping to have a nice rest this weekend. I see the midwife next Friday when I will be 9+2 and then that is me officially finished in Nuffields care ! Hope it will still be ok if I pop along to stalk you all though ??

Take care and have a lovely weekend

Claire xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

claire - great to hear from you, we would love a stalker   sorry your tired, hopefully good sign baby is growing nicely  

shell - how you feeling? Think of you, when is your otd? FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK, keep telling yourself that PMA         

wwafb - I had brown spotting think its normal after theyve been routing around           

pear - thats great for first scan in my opinion, 8 follies already. The nurse was very honest with me when I didnt respond well so they wouldnt have said good if not. 

welcome star02 -   your going well, well done.      for Wed for you

pkm - ooooo a puppy, I love ours wso much. What are you getting? name? enjoy your new addition and cherish all the the puppy fun, they grow too quickly  

to everyone XX


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone - new puppy is called Wilhelm. I met him for the first time today (see new profile pic).

Olive - can't see your puppy pic or ******** picture link - is it broken?

I shall be collecting him 2 days after ET - and he will be my official 2ww buddy.

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend. I don't know if I can eat anymore nuts or drink anymore pineapple juice - already sick of it!! There isn't a hope in hell of me drinking milk (on it's own) all I can think of is being forced to drink warm 1/4 pints of milk at school. YUKK!


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

PKM - I hate milk too , but with with a popular brand of organic hot chocolate (2 colours brand if you get what I mean ) I didnt find it half as bad  

Olive - Good to hear from you too , but how are you  You mananged to write a lovely post to all of us but not say how your doing (am I just too nosey ?)

I have tried to upload a piccie of my gorgeous cat Bailey (he is my fur baby !) but cant get it too work  . Will persevere.

Love to all (again !)

Claire xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Oh my gosh - cute puppy !!!

How come my photo still wont upload ??   I seem to now have a red cross as my profile pic  

I am a total technophobe so trying to work this out it a nightmare for me !!!

Going to give up and go downstairs for a bowl of cereal !

Nite Nite xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks Claire
I now feel like a traitor to my two feline fur babies.

Try making it smaller - it won't upload until it's really small. If you don't know how to do that then PM me X


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol PKM - Dont even know how to PM   !!

Think I will just revert back to cute kitty picture otherwise this thread could be taken over with my attempts !

Thanks anyway

Claire xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

PKM - What a cutie he is, what a fab 2ww buddie, should certainly take your mind off things for you. On the milk I'd not had it in 20 years until tx, 2 ways are freeze a banana and blitz it in the blender with the milk (did it for 4 weeks last time haven't touched a banana since!) this time, 4 chunks of that well known 2 colour chocolate brand in milk warmed up finshed with cinammon and a tiddly bit of honey... its really nice! 

Olive - How many days until DR poppet?

ClaireMac - Please keep us up to date with your progress, we are all    for you 

WWAFB - I had TMI Orange spotting yesterday so your not alone! 

OTD is 3/3/10 - Not sure I will make it that long, last time my HCG was 42 after 6DP5DT when I was in hospital but I promise I will try! 

Any news from any other ladies xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hiya

pkm - I actually dont mind milk but struggled witht he amount everyday, I made strawberry milkshakes and hot chocolate to get it done.   I agree great 2ww buddie, youll love it. 

clare -  your not nosey, ask away   I cant get my picture up either and get stressed trying to do it   PKM - I would love a talk through, really annoying me! Clare - to send a personal message click on the person name and it says send a personal message, this is then like email. On top of your page you will see it says 'hey you have and 1 message' click here and that takes you straight to your messages. 

shell - FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK, FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK, FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK, FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK        

wwafb -         

Well I am ok thanks. Taking the pill which is odd, I have had to set my alarm on phone as forgot the other day   I have app on Tuesday to get all meds. feeling scared of bfn or repeat of last time but happy going again to have another chance. Im out tonight in drag queen bar which should be great fun, going to have last blow out before hopeful 9 months of no alcohol          to all XXX


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi there - can I join you?

I usually post on the Hampshire board but since I will be having my tx at Woking I thought I'd better say hello.  

We will attending the clinic twice next week for a mock transfer on Monday morning and implications counselling on Tuesday morning. This will be our second attempt at ICSI (the first was the one free go on the NHS at the Wessex Clinic in Southampton - a BFN) but as we will be paying for this we wanted to have tx somewhere closer to home. We also went to the Woking open day in Sept last year and was impressed.

I would also like to upload my picture of my furbaby but apparently I have to have posted 30 times before I am allowed! (that's what I was told!!). 

Good luck to all of you at whatever stage you are at. 

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Have just read through all the posts since mid January and can't believe how much has been happening.

Shell/WWAFB - many congrats on being PUPO
Claire/Pri - hope you are not feeling too tired
PamK - wishing you lots of luck for EC on Monday
Olive - good luck for Tuesday, and enjoy tonight
PKM/Pear - 6 vials each?!  Hope all is going well 
Lolly - hope AF arrived
Ellieblue - good to meet you
Sassyhay/JustMe/Nicochick/Kyla/Frindabelle - how's things?
Mellow - great news about your dates.  We just miss out on being cycle buddies though.....

We had the most fantastic news arrive through our new front door this morning.  We have our initial consultation with Mr Brook on 29 March.  Woop Woop!  Absolutely over the moon!

Could I please ask all of you ladies who have had acupuncture, who, where and when in your treatment you have had it. I'd like to book some sessions and it would be helpful to know a little more about it, particularly as I imagine I will be getting quite used to needles soon!  Thank you.

Hope you all enjoy your weekends and will catch up with you all soon.  Take care x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi ladies

I'm having a sofa-evening with Casualty... so more time for a proper post:

*Shell30*: Lovely furbabies - awwww  Thanks to you for your idea I walked into the town today (with my new Valetines Day shopping cart - yes seriously)... purchased; milk, museli, honey, cinamon and banana... and put it in the blender MMMMM lovely - this will be my breakfast now. Thanks!! how is your 2ww going? 

*ClaireMac* - I sent Olive some instructions which she has forwarded to you. 

*wwafb* - hope your 2ww is going well  

*Pamk, Lolly* - how are you doing? 

*star* - welcome to the thread - what day is your EC? 

*Mellow*, good news with dates - it really helps when you know where you're at

*Olive* - pic looks lovely! well done Mrs Digital! 

*ellieblue* - welcome! I've not heard about practise transfers before - it's a good idea

*TJRG* - yes, 6 vials, us '40+ oldies' seem to be put on 6, all well, I am really getting bloated and sleepy now


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks PKM/Olive !  This is my fur baby Bailey !

xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies - hope you are all having a lovely weekend. There is so much happening here at the moment it's all very exciting and I think all the positivity from our little group can only be a good thing! I literally have to reread all the posts and make notes as there is so much happening my little head couldn't keep up with it all! (Loving the use of colour for the personal messages by the way )

 Star and EllieBlue  welcome to the gang! Wishing you lots of luck for your treatment!

Shell PMA PMA  hope you are doing ok and the 2ww is making you go too  I'm not sure if I will take time off or not as like you I think not having anything to do will make me obssess a bit - but I would also not want to be rushing about at work and would prefer to be resting - so it's a tough one. Anyway, hope you're doing ok honey.

 wwafb / pear  How are you two getting on. Thinking of you both - how are you doing with the drugs pear?

ClareMac  I can't believe how quickly time has gone and you will soon be out of the Nuffield care - very exciting that things are progressing for you. It must be so hard not to obsess over everything. My cousin had difficulty getting pregnant same as me and when she finally fell she was up and down the hospital every weekend I swear, worrying about every twinge and pain - it's only natural after everything we go through to get pregnant - anyway, her little boy just turned one last week!

Olive  how are you doing? How was your night out??

PKM Loving the 2ww buddy! that is so cool and will take you mind of everything, might suggest it to DH - would love a little puppy!

TJRoyal   So happy you got your pack from Nuffield! whoop whoop! It's such a nice feeling isn't it to get your dates in your diary and feel like progress is being made! Shame we are not cycle buddies but we won't be far apart!
In terms of acupunture, I started going about 4 weeks ago as I thought it might be good to start getting my body ready. I go to a fantastic lady in Woking, her name is Susan and the clinic is called the Phoenix acupuncture project in Woking http://www.phoenixacupuncture.co.uk/
She does this really cool thing called a multi bed clinic, which means that you attend sessions which overlap with one to two other people (there are screens etc so it is still very private) but means she can keep the costs down and you pay on a 'sliding scale' check the website for the scale but you can pay any where between £18 - £35 each session I think, depending on what you can afford. One of her specialities is fertility. I did see another lady a while back who was good but it was £45 a session - so this is much better for my budget and I think Susan is better! I know she advises acupuncture on the day of egg collection - for both you and your partner - and also acupuncture on day of egg transfer (both before egg transfer and after). I find it really relaxing as well as she works on aniexty points for me as well so I don't get stressy and nervous!!  Hope that helps 

AFM - not a lot going on at the mo - just want the weeks for fly past till treatment starts. I am trying to eat healthly and reduce alcohol (not that I drink a lot) went to the gym yesterday and might go for a run today - trying to get body healthy for treatment. Gonna start filling out all the forms that the Nuffield sent as well this afternoon - there are a few to do! Is there anything else I could be doing to help get my body ready?

Hope everyone else is ok - hope to hear from the ladies who haven't been on for a while - SassyHay, Kyla... hope you're all ok
xxxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, hope you are all well?

Shell - Hope you haven't had any more spotting? How are you feeling? Having nothing to do is definitely making me go  , i wish that i actually had a job to take my mind off of things

Star and EllieBlue - Welcome to the group.   

ClaireMac - I don't blame you for worrying. My mum said to me the other day that she worries about me all the time and i'm 32  . I hope that everything continues to go well for you and your bean.

PKM - You are definitely going to be kept busy during the 2ww.


TJRoyal - Excellent news about your appointment, not long and your treatment will be underway  

Mellow - I made sure that i was taking a good DHA supplement and was also eating lots of seeds and brazil nuts as they are meant to help the quality of your eggs.

Well Shell was right (thank you Shell) and my brown discharge has now gone. Since yesterday i've had really bad lower back pain which i think is because of the progesterone and am having a mare with the heparin injections. The needle just doesn't seem very sharp and i had to have about 5 attempts last night as i just couldn't get it into my skin, there was a lot of   because it hurt so much. My new worry is the fact that i haven't had any cramps and every BFP story i've read the ladies have had cramps!! I really am   

x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

A puppy is for life - not just the 2ww

*yikes* 

Going to Pets At Home today was like a Mothercare experience - I made the most of it!


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing ok.  

PKM - Cute puppy! What a wonderful distraction.
WWAFB & Shell - Hope your 2ww isn't too stressful and you have some good distractions. I expect DH to take me shopping regularly on those days! 
Ellieblue and Star - Welcome!
Claire - What a cute fur baby! I understand your worry. Try to enjoy!
Mellow and TJRG - Great news on getting started!

Love seeing all your fur baby pics. Unfortunately, DH is allergic and we can't have any. I already had to give away my 2 gorgeous kitties when we moved in together. It was heartbreaking, but you do a lot for love.... I even moved 6000 miles! (I'm American, from CA)  

AFM - I have my EC tomorrow and I'm really nervous for some reason. I have 20 follies and they looked good on Friday, so I'm hoping that they'll get a lot of eggs. Fingers crossed! I think I'm stressing too much about the cannula too. I have a high pain tolerance, but I remember it really hurting when I had my lap and I'm not looking forward to that again.   I'm sure it will all be fine, though. 

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone just a quick note to Pamk - best of luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you x i would be nervous too as i get scared about being put out to sleep, so really sending you lots of positive vibes. Just think, this time tomorrow it will all be over and you will have lots of lovely eggies  

WWAFB - thanks for the advice i will be stocking up on brazil nuts and seeds tomorrow! 

 to all 
xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow so much going on here today.

Pamk  - Good Luck for tomorrow honey, enjoy youir cheese and ham toastie afterwards xx

WWARFB - I know what you mean about the heparin ouch ouch ouch! Tummy is starting to look a little bit blue now! 2ww is   

TJ  - NO comment on the result yesterday! I see a lady near where I live for acupunture but on transfer day I saw a lady called Susan Adams at the holistic health centre in Woking she is really lovely too, may even be the same lady xx

Mellow - Sounds like you are doing all the right things honey, drink lots of water to prepare yourself for tx, otherwise once you start your 2-3 litres you will be piddling like pkm's puppy will be!!  

Olive- how was you final blow out evening, did you have a smirnoff ice for me? Hows your head today?

PKM - Ilove Pets at home, although I had to stay away from the notice board or I willcome home with more kittens! DH is always worried that 2 will become 3!!! 

Claire - Love Bailey. Mine are Macy and Tiffany!

Welcome EllieBlue. 

AFM  - Im slowly going , have been to my nephews second 3 year bday party this afternoon, so not exactly relaxing, Auntie Shell is favourite so spent most of the afternoon singing to Alvin and the Chipmunks again and playing buzz lightyear games! Shattered now! Spotting has stopped, having lots of twinges but I am sure that I am probably making them up and that my body feels normal! I panicked that I was doing to much but I am sure people not going through tx would do the same! xxxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow , what a busy thread today !!

PamK - Good luck tomorrow hun. You will be fine . The cannula isnt great but didnt hurt at all (well not unless you keep knocking it like I did !!).

Shell - I love being an auntie , we have just been to see my Nephew who is 7 and he just patted my tummy and asked if my special egg had turned into a baby yet , how cute ! Glad spotting has stopped . I was mega active in 2ww (rubbish at relaxing !) and you know how mine turned out  

WWAFB - Sorry to hear you are having injection problems. What is the heparin for ? in my 2ww (up until 12 weeks) I am taking cyclogest supposotries.

Olive - Hope you had fun !

PKM - Pets at home is the best. My cat has better accessories than me !

TJ - Well done on appointment coming through , hopefully it will be here before you know it !

Mellow - Hope the time passes quickly for you too , and well done you on the healthy living !! (I never quite got there - ooops )

Ellieblue - Welcome ! I had a practice transfer before real one and it was great knowing what to expect when the real thing happens. It's a very simple procedure.

Right, I know I am bound to have missed someone out so I am so sorry if I have , but DH shouting at me to come downstairs to watch a movie !

Just wanted to say thanks for the reassurances ladies. Still having horrible pains but being pragmatic and trying to stay calm. What will be will be but have decided to call clinic tomorrow if still hurting to see what they advise. From Friday I wont be a Nuffield girl anymore !!

Night All

Claire xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

pam -         for tomorrow, Im sure you'll be fine, they look after you really well  

shell -      to you and another FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK    

pkm - I love pets at home aswell, some great stuff isnt there

I had great time last night, didnt get too drunk, but had great eve sooooooooo funny.
 to all XXX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi Shell - yep that is the same acupuncturist that i see - susan adams - she is so lovely. Thanks for the advice and i did laugh about the piddling! My new healthy start  hit a bit of a stumbling block when i popped round to my brother's earlier and ended up having a couple of glasses of wine! Oooopps! Sounds to me like you are doing the right thing, playing with your nephew and taking your mind off things! Good luck with it and hope you don't go to  

claireMac - would agree that a call to nuffield is a good plan just to put your mind  at rest. I have heard lots of people have pains etc where the body is starting to stretch and it's all very normal and natural to get pains while this is happening. But it won't hurt to call.  

gonna start filling my forms out now after getting side tracked at my brothers! 

Night night


----------



## sassyhay (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all... OMG this post is very busy now... but wanted to nip in and say 'hi' to all the lovely girls that have asked how I am!  Just before I update...

TJRoyalsGirl/Mellow – really glad to hear that things are progressing with you both now... I know that it's still a waiting game, but I think us AC girlies become very good at waiting! We certainly get lots of practice...

PAMK – hope your EC was OK - I think it's today? I was terrified about the EC - I'd never had a GA and just worried about every aspect - but it really was fine and Woking were brilliant... so I hope you're enjoying your ham and cheese toastie as I type this!  It seems they are the food of choice!!

AFM - well after my 1st round failed, I must admit I had a tough time (primarily I think because of all the hormones/drugs) and also because I was in chronic pain... I've had 'suspected' endomtriosis for years and it certainly came back with venegance!  Sooooo, I have decided that I really need to get this investigated and sorted before I do anymore IVF... I'm not an expert, but it seems all the milk and healthy eating in the world is unlikely to work, if I have endo (on the milk front, a well known children's milk flavouring will be sorry to see me stop - but my bathroom scales are rejoicing as I've managed to lose the 5lbs I put on drinking all that stuff!!!).  Very luckily I managed to get an appointment with the very same Mr Riddle, who was my consultant, and he thinks I definitely have endo (2 x endometrioma on each ovary), so am now booked in for a Laparoscopy at the end of March.  This is obviously all being done separately from the IVF... but I feel so much more positive and for me it feels the right thing to do... as hopefully it will increase my chance of concieving naturally too.

So, I probably won't be around too much for the next few months... but I will be secretly reading to see how you all get on... I'm sure that there must be some BFP's soon (based on absolutely nothing you understand - but hey, as I think Mellow said, a little positive thinking can't hurt  !  If anyone has experience of endometriosis and feels like sharing their story, maybe you could PM me?  Don't want to take over this thread with that... but I'd love to hear different people's experiences of it.

Best wishes to you all...and I shall be keeping an eye out for  , xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi all

Sassy - Good luck with your laparoscopy, i hope that's it's a success. I haven't got endo but i did have ashermans which is lots of scars in the uterus so the operation to get rid of it is similar to the endo one. I made sure that i ate lots of things after the surgery which were meant to be good for the uterine lining raspberry leaf tea, grapeseed extract and green/blue algae (tastes minging). My surgery was a success the first time which even shocked the surgeon so something i ate helped with the healing afterwards.

PamK - I hope that it went well today and you're not feeling too sore?

ClaireMac - How are you feeling today honey? The heparin helps to thin my blood and also does something to the lining to help implantation, i'm taking it because of having ashermans.

Shell - How are you today? Slowly going mad like me  ? Perhaps we can share a padded cell until next week  ?

I hope that everyone else is doing well?

AFM - Well i've already managed to convince myself that it hasn't worked because of lack of cramping and there have been a few tears over the last day or so. Still got lower back ache and have woken up with a cold sore on my lip...i haven't had one for years. I have moments of trying to get some    but a little voice in my head keeps beating it back down. I've also decided that google should be banned for anyone ttc.


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi all! Hope you are all having a chilled evening. 

WWAFB -   I think everyone has different syptoms on the 2WW so no more google! Try to relax and       - have you been listening to Zita West CD?  You too Shell   hope you are ok   Shell my acupunturist got BFP with frozen cycle and now has baby boy so  

PamK how did you get on today with your EC? I hope that all went well and you're resting up.   for good news tomorrow

Welcome Ellieblue and   with your tx 

Mellow hope you got on ok with the form filling I had an aching hand after they are never ending!!  

Olive glad you gad a fun night out!  


I had my 2nd stim scan today and it went really well - I have 10 follies ranging between 12 - 21 mm with my lining at 11.9mm. Nurse said that was fabulous so I am very happy!   Last scan on Wednesday with trigger shot that night   Then EC booked for this Friday and ET on Monday. Seems to all be happening really quick now yikes!   Bit nervous about EC as not too fond of ga's   Must be brave pear! 

Sleep well   to all



Love Pear x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!

Just a quick update on my EC. It was a really positive experience. They are so friendly and professional and I was pleasantly surprised that the anesthetist put the cannula in my arm and not my hand. After the collection, I had quite a bit of pain, but it actually went away with a cup of peppermint tea. They brought us our ham and cheese toasties, which were, like you all said, delicious! But, the most amazing thing is they got 19 eggs!! 

Now, I'm _patiently_ awaiting the phone call from Victoria Wing to let me know how many fertilized and what time we are going in tomorrow for the transfer.

Pear - I promise you will be well looked after. 

Lots of  to everyone!


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I had my third scan yesterday and i have 27 follies one of which is 27mm big!  I had my trigger shot yesterday evening along with a five day course of Cabergoline to prevent OHSS.  I am arriving at 6.30am tomorrow for EC.  

I was just wondering whether any of you ladies have taken Cabergoilne and what your experiences where? I was pretty relaxed about everything until this.    

Feeling pretty good today slightly bloated but i believe this is normal when you are stimming .

Drinking loads of water and should just relocate my desk to the bathroom as i am constantly going. 

xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Star - I've been taking cabergoline and the side effects looked very scary, but TBH, it's been fine; I haven't felt a thing. Good luck with your EC!

AFM (again...   ) - I just got a call from the clinic and out of 19, only 4 fertilized, so nothing to freeze for us. I'm trying not to be disappointed, after all, it only takes 1, right? We go back tomorrow at 8:15 for transfer.


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Star02 said:


> Drinking loads of water and should just relocate my desk to the bathroom as i am constantly going.
> 
> xx


Hi Star!

This made me laugh, I commute for about 1 + 1/2 hours each day. I am considering having a 'go faster' comode (in stainless steel of course) fitted to my convertible - what do you think?


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi ladies

I hope everyone is doing ok, so much is happening with everyone at the mo!!

I had my second baseline scan yesterday after being on buserilin for 3 weeks and have 4 pretty huge cysts covering my ovaries, so have been told that I have to go on the pill to try and get rid of them.  I'm pretty gutted but trying to be positive as I have been told that this is fairly common with taking buserilin.

AF turned up this morning (day 40!) but still need to take the pill as my estrogen levels are through the roof.

Lots of love and babydust to all xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

Lolly - sorry to hear your news, Istart my cycles on the pill to control my cycles and help cysts     hang in there they know what they are doing.

Star - Cabergolin is good, I took it for 2 weeks sadly for me I still ended up with severe OHSS but for more people it really does help.... listen to the nurses they will help you prevent OHSS, if you need any info about it give me a shout but like pamk I didn't have any nasty side effect from Cabergolin.... didn't like the price of it though!! Good luck for tomorrow. 

Pamk - don't worry honey, it only takes one, the 4 you have got will be little fighters, you never know they may all go on and develop and you may be able to freeze a couple, good luck tomorrow honey xxx

PKM - I need adult huggies pull ups when i am in London, there is never a loo when you need one... which is all the time during tx!! 

WWAFB - How you doing? 

Olive - Hows you honey? 

Mellow / TJ - how are you both? 

We have just got back from a nice day out in Brighton, trying to take my mind off the 2ww. Back to work tomorrow, with a big meeting in London - Great! 

XXXX


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Star - I had cabergolin for mild OHSS and like Shell did exactly what I was told and rested (had no choice as it was when we had all the snow in early jan so couldnt go out !!) and drank loads and loads. I didnt seem to suffer any side effects. Good luck with EC tomorrow.

Pamk - Dont write off getting frosties just yet , we were told we had 3 viable embies so had 1 put back in and they kept the other 2 going and they made it to freezing which wasnt expected ! Good luck with transfer.

Love and hugs to everyone else

xxxxxxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone

I've had my first progress scan today and I'm pleased with it. Have 9 follies ranging from 10 to 18 which is the same number as last time that they could see (but they collected 13). 

The positive news is that they are a closer cluster of sizes which apparently are easier to manage and mature with the Pregnyl.

Shell how's the waiting going chick? I know what you mean about meetings - have an all-dayer on Friday being all serious planning strategy but my head is fully fluff and thinking "don't care, don't care, puppies, kittens and babies".... EC is Monday 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just a quick update from me - I had final scan this morning and now have 13 follies ranging from 15 to 26mm and lining 13.2 mm - so very happy with that!   Pregnyl is in the fridge ready for trigger shot tonight   No work tomorrow   then EC on Friday! 

PKM well done on your scan, thats a really good result   loved your comment ........'don't care, don't care, puppies, kittens and babies' so funny and I completely agree! Don't thinnk I'll be getting much work done today Tee Hee!  

Check out front cover of Daily Mail today - EU to increase maternity pay to full pay for 20 weeks!!!!   WOW thats more like it! 

Hi to Star, Shell, Lolly, Clairemac, Pamk, WWAFB, Sassyhay, TJ, Mellow, Olive and anyone I've missed - hope you're all ok  

Have a great day!
  
Love Pear x


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I had my EC today and they collected 15 eggs.   that tomorrows phone call brings good news.  Consultant and nurses were all lovely.  

Thank you for all your messages of support.
xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi girls

just a quick one to say that my trial transfer went well on Monday and we are all set and focussed after the implications counsellling yesterday. It looks like we will be starting tx in May cos we are going away at Easter and this will probably mean I will be in the 2WW if I start next month. I also think I may start my AF during this holiday (I have a regular 29-30 day cycle thanx in part to acupuncture) which will rule out an April start. Oh well!   So I may be buddying up with some of you then if you are planning that far forward.

Good luck to Star, Pear, PKM and Sheel for your EC and the 2WW.

Hello to everyone else.

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Morning

I just had the call from the clinic and only 4 of my 15 eggs fertilised.  ET tomorrow morning   that they are good quality and do the trick.  Trying to stay positive.  

Hope all the rest of you ladies are doing well.

xxxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Star

Don't worry - on my last TX we only had 1 fertilise of 8 used - (from 12 collected)

It divided into a very good 8 cell, grade 2 embie by day three when we got to ET.

Stay positive - it's a good result!


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi!

I think it's funny that so many of us are at Woking  at the same time. I always wonder when I'm sitting there if I 'know' any of you.  

Ellieblue - Glad to hear things are moving forward. Have a great holiday. 

Star - Hope you get good news today! Make sure you get lots of rest and drink plenty of water!

Pear - Best of luck tomorrow! You will be well taken care of and like the others, I highly recommend the ham & cheese toasties. 

PKM - Sounds like great progress! Good luck Monday!

Hi!! to everyone else!  

AFM - I've had a lot of bloating and discomfort since EC on Monday. I went in yesterday for my ET and a scan to check for OHSS. It was funny, because I saw all the other ladies that were in for EC with me on Monday, and they all looked fine, and there is me, hunched over in pain! Scan showed moderate OHSS and I'm set to go in again next Monday to check again. Meanwhile, I'm just taking it easy. In the end, we had 3 embies put back. He said 1 looked very good, one good and one just ok. He's not really concerned about triplets, especially since I'm over 40. It was really exciting to see them on the screen before he put them back and I got a little choked up, especially because I was so worried that there wouldn't be any after going from 19 to 4! Today, I'm physically feeling better and DH is taking amazing care of me. Now I just get to enjoy the 2ww.


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

*Pamk  on being PUPO! Hope the OHSS settles down and you feel better soon 

My computer seems to have lost the plot so no more personals sorry - I can't page up or down 

Took trigger shot last night and have been trying to relax today. EC tomorrow morning, I'm the first one in so at least no waiting around getting anxious!  Mr Riddle is doing it  that I get a good amount of healthy eggs

Good luck with your ET tomorrow Star   & 

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all ok

Love Pear x*


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Gorgeous girlies....



Pam K Congratulations on being PUPO, welcome to the longest two weeks of your life!! Sorry about the OHSS, give me a shout if you need any info on it. Great news that they did ET so they must be confident that if will go on its own, I had my first ET cancelled because of fluid. Hang in there honey, I know its hard xxx

Pear - Good luck tomorrow honey, will be thinking of you. Enjoy the legendary Nuffield toastie! 

Olive - how are you doing honey, are you having a busy week you are very quiet xx

PKM - Good luck for Monday, I know what you mean about thinking babies, kittens  puppies.... nothing else seems to matter in the grand scheme of things.   those follies are growing nice and big xx

Star - Good luck for ET tomorrow, hope that you embies are dividing nicely xx

WWAFB - How you     any symptoms?

TJ - Quarter finals..... when were we ever a cup team?? 

Mellow / Lolly how are you guys? 

Im sure I have missed someone off so sorry, off for some hot chocolate on the sofa now xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Pam - yea your PUPO  woohooo, keep drinking and     

Pear -     for tomorrow, enjoy the toasties mmmmmmm

pkm - love it, babies, kittens, puppies!      for those follies

star - remember it only takes 1    for tomorrow

shell - how are you doing?     thinking of you

Hi to tj, mellow,lolly and anyone Ive missed

I am ok thanks, yea Shell been busy   I have got drugs from clinic and start injecting Tuesday   I found out that the lady I gave half my eggs to is pregnant and all ok,   I am so happy for her and so pleased I could help someone. Feeling very happy with myself

 to all XX


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

Back from ET with 2 embies on board, 1 x 3 cell and the other 2 cell.  They looked like they were going to divide again so Mr C was happy with that.

Really tired so am going to have a lie down.

xxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi ladies, just come on quickly to update you on me. I'm 9dp2dt today and i really think that this is the end of the line for me, my cm has dried up today and my cp is low and hard, i also just went to the toilet and had a small blob of ewcm all of which indicate AF being around the corner. I had a few cramps at 7/8dpt but apart from that nothing is different to any other cycle. I really wish now that i had insisted on 2 embryos being transferred back.

After putting up with this for so many years i really don't think i can put myself, mentally or physically, through this anymore.


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

WWAF
I'm sorry you're feeling so low hun, try not to jump the gun till you know for sure. Big hug  and postive  thinking from me 

*Everyone else ...hello!* - what a lot of us at this stage in woking right now!!!

I had my second progress scan today - all looking good now have 12 follies between 9 and 24 so I hope enough for a good chance - praying for better fertilisation than ONE this time!!!

I am very sleepy - been in a horrid meeting all day so best wishes to everyone for a peaceful weekend - especially Pear and your call tomorrow, Shell and your 2ww, Olive - hope you're doing ok?

xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

PKM well done on your scan - great result!  


AFM What a rollercoaster stressfull 24hrs I have had. Had EC yesterday and got 11 eggs which so happy about. But then the embryologist came round and said DH's SC had gone from 50 million with good motility a month ago to 8 million with only 16% motile   They found some bacteria and so he has had some sort of bug which has affected his sperm  She then said that she didn't think IVF would work and we were advised to do ICSI instead. This was alot to take in and upsetting. Obviously we said yes and were explained the procedure & signed the papers. Got a call later to say 9 of my 11 eggs were mature and 8 of the 9 looked good after ICSI 

Good news is after very, very, very agonising wait this morning got the call and we have 5 embies       It such a relief after the last 24 hours! Very happy! So ET Monday!

Thanks for all your good wishes and support - It is such a huge help    

Love Pear x x


P.S. that really was a particularly good cheese & ham toastie!


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Star on being PUPO!    

Love Pear x


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies - I cannot believe how much is happening! I have had a really busy week at work and kept dipping in to see how you were all doing but haven't had a chance to post. Sorry if I do not get the messages completely accurate below, but there are so many people at similar stages my little head is spinning and I can't keep up  

Sassyhay - sounds like a great idea to get the Endo sorted before moving forward. Just for a little boost my friend's sister in law had severe Endo and got it treated, she now has two little girls! Wishing you all the best and give us a little post now and then to let us know how you are getting on.

PKM - that has got to be the cutest puppy I have ever seen - hope he has been a good companion for you!

Pear and PamK - sending you lots of   and remember it really does take only one. I will be   for you on the 2ww. Hope all is ok on the OHSS front.

WWAFB - honey I hope you are ok, sorry to hear you are not feeling too optimistic - hang in there and try to stay positive until you know for sure. So many people feel so many different things on the 2ww you can never tell until the test day. Will be   for you.

Ellieblue and Lolly - how are you ladies getting on? What stage are you at? (sorry so much going on) Hope you're both well.

Olive - good luck with the injections honey  

Shell - how's it going? are you going   yet? when is test day?

Clare - how's it going?

And a big hello to anyone I may have missed. Hope you are all well  

AFM - not huge amounts to report, initial consultation just over 2 weeks away   so really looking forward to it! But mostly looking forward to trying the toastie that everyone is raving about  
take care everyone


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

sassy - I agree get endo sorted first to max chances

pkm - hows the puppy? how are you?     glad scan went well

shell - some positive    FROZEN CYCLES DO WORK    how are you doing?

wwafb -   sorry your not feeling positive, the 2ww is so difficult and nothing is certain till test date    

mellow - hope your 2ww flies by  

star - PUPO          for 2ww

pear -   what a hard 24 hours, glad you got 5 embies    for et

pam -   

hi to everyone else  

I am ok. I had blood taken for amh test. Get results Monday,. This should roughly indicate how ovaries will respond to stimms so we can review menopur before this go. I finished on 4 vials last time but Mr Brook said 3 this time so this will help decide what to do. Start dr Tuesday   cant get ticker to show   xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

ps, Pear do you have zita west cd? Would you recommend it? xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning Olive!

Yes I do have Zita CD and think it is wonderful! I recommend you order one. I started using it from DR and have felt it hugely beneficial. It helps you to relax and gives you positivity. Apparently positive visualisation is very powerful. Without Zita and you guys I'd be an anxious mess!  

Love Pear x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles, 

How are we all on this miserable Sunday! 

Olive - So exciting that you start on Tuesday,   this is your time...

Pear - Well done on EC. Try not to worry about the ICSI thing, I know it is easier said than done, DH also had bacteria in his sample and it turned out to be E coli! The main things is that your embies fertilised and are now multiplying nicly for ET tomorrow. Good luck tomorrow honey....

Star - how is pupo treating you? 

PKM - GOod luck for tomorrow

Mellow - Not long now.....

WWARFB - how are you feeling? 

Im OK, nearly tested this morning but didn't really want to know.... Today is 14 days effectivly after Ovulation so I should get an accurate result even though otd is 17 days after... Have had AF grumbles for a couple of days now, no other symptoms apart from the imaginary ones I keep making up!  Will probably test first thing tomorrow mornings AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!! 

Hi to everyone else, lazy day today xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

just a quick post to say good luck to pear tomorrow for EC and good luck She ll for testing tomorrow!   you get some wonderful news tomorrow x


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Tons of good luck to PKM for EC tomorrow   that you get lots of lovely healthy eggs and that you are not too sore afterwards   Enjoy your cheese & ham toastie  

Shell best of luck if you test tomorrow     that you get a BFP   

Hi to Star & Pamk hope you are both enjoying being PUPO!  

Hi to Mellow, Olive, WWAFB, Claremac, Sassy, Ellieblue, Lolly & TJ  

I have ET tomorrow   Alarm clock set for 5.30am with acupuncture at 6.30am then on to the Nuffield   DH is quite worried how our embryos are doing, think he is anxious after the shock of his SC on Friday. Trying to reassure him and keeping my fingers crossed that they have been dividing and growing strong     I know it only takes one but it's still a worry  

Love Pear x


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Thanks ladies for the luck wishes!! I'm more relaxed this time I think

Pear - don't worry - last time we had the weekend wait and it was a killer as we only had 1 fertilise - we were also last minute move from IFV > ICSI as DH sperm went from 91% abnormal to 99% - over the weekend it turned into a really good Grade 2 - 8 cell embie

Do not worry - you'll be fine

XX


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Just a quick post to say hi to you all, and to send you lots of  .  Thinking of you all xxx

P.S.  Shell - quarter finals and a 5-0 trouncing - what a week!  Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow, Pear!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pear -      tomorrow

shell - how are you?          for tomorrow, will be thinking of you        for you 

 to all XXX


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Goodluck tomorrow ladies !

Hi to everyone else .

Claire xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hi girls!*

[fly] *Pear is PUPO!* [/fly]

*
I have 2 x 8 cell, grade 2 embies on board and  that they snuggle in tight

Waiting for a call at lunch to see if they will freeze the other 3

Love very happy PUPO Pear x x*


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats pear! Great news


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO PEAR     sending you lots of sticky vibes

Olive - Good luck for tomorrow honey,     , such great news about the other lady must be a real PMA boost xx

PKM - Thinking of you, hope it went well today..

TJ - Just been and got my Villa tickets way hey!!! 

WWAFB - How are you honey? Have you caved in and POAS yet? Hope you are feeling more positive. 

Star - how are you honey? 

PamK - Hows your 2ww going, are you    yet?! 

AFM - well im too chicken to test   , AF cramps on and off and TMI watery brownish cm, I was going to do it this morning but decided blissfull ignorance was better! Have no pregnancy symptoms so lets see if I am a brave girl tomorrow, if not I will defo test on OTD Wednesday!! 

Love to all xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Shell I have been thinking of you all morning and wondering if you tested.
I would be exactly the same - too chicken to test!!
Keeping my fingers firmly crossed for you!!


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

Shell - I've also decided that blissful ignorance is the way forward. Was wondering if i could ignore the OTD and just carry on like this  . Sorry about your cramps and discharge - did you have that last time?  

Pear - Congratulations on being PUPO, i hope that you get some frosties as well  

PKM - I hope that it went well for you today and you are now resting.

Olive - Have you received your blood results. I hope that it was good news  

 to everyone else, hope that you are well.

AFM - 2 more sleeps until OTD, i honestly thought that i would have caved by now but it's far too scary and if i could i'd stay in blissful ignorance   forever more (or until i went into labour!!) i would. I haven't got any symptoms but i've never had symptoms until at least 5/6 weeks of pregnancy. I've got slight lower back pain but this is something i've had on AF and pregnancy cycles so it's pointless reading into it. I seemed to have turned a corner today from   lady to just feeling normal, probably because the sunshine is out.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks both, you make me feel better and less of a chicken. So many people test after about 5 days I don't know how they do it!! 

We should make this the Woking Nuffield Blissfully Ingnorant thread!!   

WWAFB - The sunshine makes a huge difference, I have been skipping around all day! I had af pains last time, I think shortly after test time, I dont remember the discharge but I couldn't fit into any knickers with the OHSS so was only wearing a nighty in hospital I was probably was too out of it to notice!!              xxxxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

good luck WWAFB for OTD!
God I'm so nervous knowing that you and Shell are so close to OTD - God knows what I will be like when it is me!


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello,

WWAFB and Shell - Good on ya for holding out ( even though we are all dying to find out !!!). I waited till afternoon before OTD then caved in.  Really keeping everything crossed for you both !

Congrats Pear on being PUPO , rest up let DH pamper you for a bit !

Hi Olive - hope the bloods came back ok.

How's everyone else doing ??

I am officially out of Nuffield care now and I called last week for some info on private scans (had a bit of a wobble last week   ) and was told I need to get my GP to refer me as no longer registered there !!  Oh well , into the world of the great NHS I go !

Love and luck to all

Claire xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell - I dont blame you, I was terrified of doing that early pee         for you

wwafb - nearly there aswell,      wed am brings us 2 more positives     

pear - wooohoooooo congrats on being pupo, take care of your self

claire -   the lovely nhs. Glad your ok  

well I had amh results and as I expected not good. It was 4 and should be over 15 so indicates bad response from ovaries whch matches last cycle. I spoke to the nurse and she said they were going to ignore result as I got pregnant last time   didnt understand this. Anybody know a link? Anyway they were going to start me on 3 vials of menopur but last time I finished on 4 and had extra jab, so I have asked for this to be reviewed in view of blood results. She is going to see dr and will take it from there. I am just concerned that I need 8 to share and dont want to scarpe through like last time as so emotional. So start d/r tomorrow 
Hope everyone is ok,   to all XX


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Pear - Congratulations on being PUPO!! Enjoy!

WWAFB & Shell - Hope you're hanging in there and the next 24 hours go fast and then you get your   !!

Olive - I'm sorry to hear that your amh results were low.   

Claire - So glad to hear you're doing well!

Mellow - Not too much longer!  

PKM - How are you doing?  

 To anyone I might have forgotten!!

AFM - Halfway through my 2ww and feeling a bit   . Not sure if I mentioned this before, but my actual OTD is next Wednesday but I'm actually going to test on Tuesday instead. I'm from Los Angeles and before I started my tx, I booked a trip to go home to see my family on that day, which coincides with my DH needing to fly there for business. Fortunately, my ticket is changeable even up to 1 hour before the flight time, so if I get my BFP, I will change my ticket for a later date. If it's a BFN, I get to fly home to see my mummy and enjoy a lot of drinks with my BFFs. For the first time EVER I don't want to go home next week!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Ladies!
how are you all?
I'm on the 2ww due to test 12th March amd I am cacking it!! 
Only feeling some twinges at the minute I had ET on Friday 26th, so i've got a littel while to go yet.
ClaireMac you're just up the road from me  
xxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello everyone - how are you all doing this week?

*Pear* - well done chicky, are you resting up now and listening to your CD?
*Shell + wwafb* - I have everything crossed for you both- not long now and much love and positivity to you
*Olive* - how are you honey? hope you're doing ok and your news is positive.
*Mellow* - hows it going?
*TJRG* - Hope you're well
*Claire* - Hope you're doing ok too and your next steps are working out
*Ellieblue/Lollie* - what stage are you at now?
*Frindabelle*  - oooh there's a busy week coming after next with Pear, You and Me all testing within a few days of each other

  Anyone I've missed - hello!!!   

*Now the Me Me Me bit:*  had my EC yesterday - got 8 good eggs which all matured well and they were pleased with - but only 2 fertilised  - we had the same thing last time and we don't really know what's causing it - sperm is abnormal but also I'm nearly 44 - it's hard to know for sure what the cause is. I'm feeling very sore and uncomfortable this time but DH is a  so he's been particularly ace - I am much more bloated and have sore boobs, and whilst I'm positive, I am also being more realistic about our chances and now starting on making plans for the future regardless of outcome. I'm listening to the Zita West CD for relaxation, having accupuncture tomorrow before and after transfer... My 2 cats are definitely 'on guard' following me around - do you think cats sense things? I do!  

I'm desperately looking forward to picking up my new pup on Friday  - no puppy symbol so this will have to suffice! We've decided to call him "Baron Wilhelm Von Acton" and I will insist on the vet receptionist addressing him in full at all times...... his 'street' name will be 'Biggie Smalls' 

Lots of love to all of you XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell - hope your ok,         for you 

wwafb - you aswell        

pear -   

pkm - great that your pupo, I agree with you pets do pick up on things. My puppy followed me around. How exciting picking up your pup, im so jealous. Enjoy it xx

 to all

Well I have done first injection and all well, was bit nervous oddly. Plan is being sent through post now recepient is scanned. Were away XX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

PKM - your post cracked me up! Loving the name of the new puppy! Good luck for ET tomorrow and remember it only takes one! I totally agree animals defo sense stuff.   for a good and sticky ET tomorrow.

   for two  lots of good news from Shell and WWAFB tomorrow! Thinking of you ladies  
Pear good luck too!

Olive well done for starting injections - you're on your way!

pamk - really hoping you don't make that flight!    for you 

 to everyone
xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Good morning girlies. 

Well its early and I had a wee at 3am but managed to resist, half past 6 we did the test and     , we both had tears in our eyes as you can imagine. 

So delighted, obviously very early days after last time I can incredibly cautious so let wait and see what happens next, I am going to see if Woking can go HCG for me to give me peace of mind for a couple of days!!! 

WWAFB - Thinking of you   

Olive - hope you got on OK last night

PKM - Is it ET today good luck xxx

Hi to all the other pupo girls, hopefully you will be next, sorry its short I don;t know what to do with myself!! xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

im so pleased for you, told you frozen cycles do work!

wwafb   thinking of you    

im off to bristol for course, just had to check in! xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Shell!! That's great!  

wwafb - Thinking of you!!  

I'm 7dp2dt and seriously losing the plot. I've been signed off work because of my OHSS and their concern that it will get worse. So I am stuck at home. I actually ordered a 1000 piece jigsaw puzzle from Amazon which should be here today.  

 to everyone!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

whoop whoop whoop yey yey yey!
Shell soooooooooo happy for you!

Just a quick one as i had to check in for any news!

 WWAFB x x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Me again, 

Thank you for all your good wishes   

Pamk - There is a little bit of a positive if the OHSS gets worse it will mean you are PG!! I was admitted to hospital 6 days after transfer with severe / critical OHSS and was pg... if you still have mild . moderate then hang in there honey.     for your BFP. Enjoy you jigsaw, I had better get ready for work now! xxxx


----------



## we*want*a*furball (Nov 7, 2009)

My body has let me down again, i can't even get pregnant when somebody puts a perfect embryo back into my uterus. We are completely devestated and can't see a way forward.

I'm afraid that i won't be around for a long time.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

WWAFB - I'm so so sorry honey       ,   you find the strength to carry on the journey. xxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

WWAFB I am so so sorry    

There are so many ladies here   for you and sending all the  energy we can for you to get through this and hopefully carry on with this journey!! xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

So sorry WWAFB.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

WWAFB just so so sorry. Totally gutted for you.


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Shell for your BFP! That fantastic news - made me well up when I read it!  

Hi PKM so pleased your EC went well and you got 2 embies hope you are now PUPO and they are nice & snuggled in   How exciting that you pick up Baron Wilheim Von Acton on Friday!   Great naem btw! I do think animals sense things, my cat Lily wouldn't leave me alone after EC and she is normally quite aloof!

WWAFB so sorry to hear your news, life can be so unfair - please don't be too hard on yourself - sending you lots of   

PamK   you will have to cancel your flight!!      

Frindabelle how are you getting on with your 2ww? I feel quite tired - do you? I am supposed to be testing on Mon 15th March but will be back at work that day so have chosen to test day before on the 14th March (yes I know....... Mother's day   ) That is also my brother's birthday- he got enaged the same day as my ET so hopefully that's a good sign    

Olive - Yay! on starting DR  

Hi to Claremac, Lolly, TJ, Mellow & Star - hope you are all ok  

Love Pear x x (taking it easy - horizontal on the sofa on 3rd day of being PUPO!!)


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello ladies

Thanks for your wishes for today. I'm reassured by having the same consultant on EC + ET - and also a lunchtime ET was really lovely and peaceful in the clinic. Quite a different experience to the morning appointments!!

I'm resting up after ET and 2 embies on board (one 6 cell grade 3 + one 2 cell grade 2). Had my pre + post transfer accupuncture and also listened to Zita West when I got home - very chilled out!

WWAFB - I am so, so sorry honey. I don't blame you for taking some time out. But take care of yourself won't you.   .

Everyone else - hi and hugs and positivity all round.

xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

congrats on being PUPO PKM!  
fingers crossed for a chilled out TWW and a happy result!


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

* PKM  on being PUPO!  *

   

Hope you are taking it easy! Puppy power on Friday!! 

Love Pear xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Shell - Amazing news honey ! I'm so happy for you  





WWAFB - Life is just so cruel and I am so sorry to read your news. Be gentle with yourself and you will be in my thoughts.

Claire xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Congratulations on being pupo PKM      sending you lots and lots of sticky vibes..... not long till biggie smalls arrives  

Just a quick post form me, have had a bleed this evening after an afternoon of af pains, really hoping that it is implantation and nothing more sinister, it was brown blood not red so    that it is my little embies snuggling down.

Clare did you have any implnatation bleeding?

^pray Feet are up, pjs on and chilling on the sofa xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

shell - brown blood is old so should be ok. I understand how scary next few months will be.  

pkm - pupo wooooohhhoooooooo great news. Enjoy the cd (I got mine yesterday) 

wwafb - firstly massive   im so sorry it didnt work. We are all here for you when you are ready XX

Im knackered after driving to Bristol and back for course. Got plan today so all ready to go  

 to everyone XX


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

PKM - Congratulations on being PUPO! Relax and enjoy!

Shell - how are you doing today? Thinking of you!

Pear - How are you feeling? Enjoying the lovely 2ww?  

 to everyone!

AFM - Calendar watching here! I've had dull cramps the past 3 days which I'm not assuming is anything, really. Other than that, no real symptoms to speak of. I'm quite, erm... small on top and rarely if ever have sore bbs, even the brief time I was pregnant last year (naturally, but lost it just a couple days after testing). Today was the first day I actually felt like testing, but I'm only only 8dp2dt, so too early, I'm sure. I have some 10 miu tests but I'm going to resist until at least Sunday.


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey ladies,

Shell - A massive congratulations    on your 

PKM - Congrats on being PUPO   I hope you have a very relaxing 2WW

Frindabelle and Pear - I hope the 2WW is going ok and not driving you too  

Olive - How are the injections going? 

Not too much to report from me.  After having to abandon my last cycle because of cysts I am now taking the pill and waiting to start down regging again on the 13th (hope it's not a bad sign!!)

Big  and  to everone!! xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

How are the pupo ladies? PKM, Pear sorry a bit dopey today I know there are more! 

Pamk - step away from the pee sticks!! I am small on top too and even at 9 weeks pregnant last time they hadn't grown..... . Dull cramps is a good sign, I had dull cramps 10dp3dt so could be a good thing. 

Olive - Hows jabbing going honey?

Lolly - Fab news that you are starting this month too. 

Another me post coming up. After the bleeding last night, I had some more this morning. I was half way to London for meetings this morning when I called the clinic who told me to rest and hope for the best. So I have come home and am waiting to be signed off by the GP. 

The clinic said as did Olive that brown blood isn't always a bad thing but if it turns red and I get more cramps then obviously that isn't good! So I am chilling out at home, with white knickers and a sanitary towel so I can see exactly what is going on!!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Really praying for you Shell!


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Still lurking keeping an eye on you all... once a Nuffield lady - Always a Nuffield lady!

WWAFB - Sorry it didn't work for you this time, take some you time, I know how you feel as my 2nd go didn't work after a MMC the first time. Its easy for me to say but time is a great healer....

Shell  - I told you frozen DOES work!! Congratulations sweetie x x As for Bleeding, I tested on the Weds and thought it was all over by the Sunday as I was loosing brown blood constantly....infact I had brown loss up until 11 + 3 and sometime when i stood up it would be quite heavy and watery and even a little pinkish....yet here I am 28 pregnant weeks later with twins.... My only advice would be to take it easy - feet up!

Well done on being PUPO - PKM, Frindabelle, Pear and PAMK (Stay away from the Pee sticks!!!!)     Enjoy being pregnant until proven otherwise...... The clinic give you atest date for a reason!


Olive - Glad the injections are going ok and that you have you plan now... thinking of you as always and praying that this is your year hun x x

Everyone else good luck x x

Nikki
x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you Nikki. I could hear you and Olive saying I told you so yesterday when the pink line appeared    so glad you were both right. You have really reassured me because my brown blood is very like what you say, can feel it when I stand up. 

GP has signed me off.... my company don't pay for sick leave   but that doesn't matter, I need to try and look after my little embie / embies and    for the best. 

I'm so pleased that your pregnancy is going well and that your girls will be with you soon. Is the bump huge?? Thank you so much for the reassurance xxxxxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Maybe you have twins!!! - Blood loss early on is more common with twins and they have no idea why!! The blood loss kept me on my toes for the whole 11 weeks but I made sure I rested as much as possible and rang the clinic \ EPAU for reassurance scans whenever needed.

My belly is huge, cant believe I have another 9 weeks on Sunday to go and I will be classed as full term.... 

Get used to the worry hun, you seem to swap one set for another and I am told when they are here it just changes for another set!!

    coming your way - will keep popping on to see how your doing but I have a feeling it will be ok and that you have two little rascals on board! - When is your first scan? They could scan you earlier (they did me) and see if they can see if the blood is visible anywhere near the sacs? mine looked like it was behind the sac but when that disappeared I still had blood loss - sometimes it was heavy and once i stood up and TMI filled my pants...scary but everything was ok.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

shell   you have little twins snuggling in! Fingers firmly crossed!
Nikki congrats on your twins! 
Hi to everyone else. On the bus on my phone so just a quickie!
Just over a week and a half till initial consultation! Whooppppeeeee


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Shell,

Sorry I only just mananged to log on now. Yes I had some brown bleeding for about 5 days either side of OTD , and even now I still have awful AF type pains that convince me it's all going wrong ! (at 10+2 I am trying to be positive though!) , so I know it must be desperatly hard but you just have to keep positive , rest up and really look after yourself. I will be keeping everything crossed that bubba is just settling in and making itself comfy.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry no personals but I am soooooooo hungry I will pass out (or most likely vomit - nice !) if I dont eat right now !

Claire xxxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Ladies - just a quick post,

Firstly, much love to WWAFB    .  Thinking of you sweetie x

For all you PUPOs - congrats! 

Nearly there Mellow  

Shell - don't get too excited on Sunday  

 to everyone else.  

Found out yesterday that I'm in a 90 day consultation at work, so things not looking good on the job front   But I'm a glass half full kind of girl and have my initial consultation at the end of the month to look forward to.

Hope you all have a good weekend and sending lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

shell - bleeds are very common with twins, take it easy and Im thinking of you lots  

wwafb -   

tj- sorry about job, but great your positive person, counting down to app 

claire - glad your ok  

nikki - think of you often, you got any pics up of that wonderful bump?  

hi to everyone 

Im ok, 7pm jabs going well, finish pill tomorrow then wait for the bleed. Fell asleep on the sofa tonight but dont think I can blame drugs yet   Day off tomorrow so looking forward to day with Millie 
I cant get my ticker to show anybody got any advice? XXX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - how are you doing? thinking of you   xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi honey, 

I'm OK, I think, still spotting thankfully still brown with a little af pain. Have just spoken to the clinic, they said pretty much what I thought, its touch and go, to keep resting and see what happens over the weekend. They did say that it could be that it was a twin pregnancy and I have lost one or that it is a singleton that I am losing. 

They said I can have my hcg done on Monday and Wednesday to see if the pregnancy is progressing or not. I think I will have that done so at least I know one way or another. 

Pregnancy test this morning said pregnant 4-5 weeks. Clinic said by next Wednesday it may was 3-4  . This really isn't an easy journey is it? 

How is everyone today? xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

so so so praying for you shell. X praying it's implantation spotting and they are snuggling in.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell -   im sorry your experiencing this, must be so scary for you. This does happen alot with twins so lets      its that. Cant believe your going through this, sending you massive    xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ladies!

Shell - how are you feeling this morning.   for you!

I want to see how everyone in their 2ww is doing. Is the symptom spotting making you   yet? 

 to everyone.

I'm feeling a bit down this morning. Wednesday and Thursday, 7 & 8 dp2dt, I was having mild to moderate cramps on and off all day. Yesterday not so much at all and so far just feeling completely normal today. Not even a twinge of sore bbs. I'm determined to hold out until Monday to test but AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!  

Looks like the sun is about to make an appearance. I might try to get out in the garden and do a little clean-up, nothing too strenuous. 

xx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Ladies

Sorry I haven't been on for a while. Was away last weekend with work and busy all week. Had a read through all the posts though.

WWAFB - I am so sorry for you. Take care.   

Shell - Hang on in there. I hope things will be ok for you and your bubba(s)  

pamk - the second week is a real killer isn't it? Try to stay away from the peestick until OTD.

Hi to the other PUPO ladies - Pear Frindabella and PKM - Hope you are well

Olive - Hope that AF turns up soon so you can get onto the next stage.

Mellow - good luck for the initial consultation 

Lolly - I bet you're raring to go now on the D/Ring..

TJRoyals Girls - Stay positive. 

Sorry If I have missed anyone.  

AFM nothing much to report. I have had all my appoiintments and are basically ready to start. I probably won't start tx until the end of Apr  due to us going away for Easter which willfall either when I would be on the 2WW or the start of the next AF. I want to start tx when I know I don't have any foreign work trips or other distractions. I need to focus on this one cos it's costing a lot of money!!

Have a lovely weekend all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles,

Just a quick post from me, Hi to all the 2ww girlies   

Olive, TJ, Mellow, Lolly, Ellie, Hi too.

Well, I am still bleeding, it has got heavier this morning, so I am pretty sure that it is going to be all over again for me within the next few hours / days. Feel a bit in limboland, sounds like an awful thing to say but If I am losing the baby then I would rather it happen now rather than prolong the agony further. 

I should now be able to get recurrent miscarriage tests done as this is my 3rd miscarriage, maybe some answers will be found. 

Off to football now, may not exactly be resting but will take my mind of things.... what will be will be xxxxx


----------



## PKM (Oct 24, 2009)

Shell, I know everyone says rest up - but unless you're horseriding or freeclimbing - there's a lot to be said for doing things that make you happy. If resting makes you happy - do that, if footie makes you happy then do that... 

Try and have a lovely afternoon at football. I'm thinking of you and I really really hope it's not a neg outcome but that there's an explanation for it.

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell- I agree with pkm as long as your not skydiving it should be fine. Listen to your body. I had alot of uncertaintity and its the wait that is the worst bit, I hope you get an answer either way. Will Woking do your blood so you know?
whatever happens we are all here for you    xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi Ladies!

Shell - How are you doing this morning? You have a great attitude. I'm really really praying for you!!

Pear and PKM - Hope you are surviving the 2ww!   for you!

Olive - Has AF arrived? How strange it is to actually want it to come.    

Mellow - not long now! 

Big hugs to anyone I missed!!

AFM - Yesterday, 11dp2dt, I was a naughty girl and was in such a low mood, I figured it couldn't get much worse, so I tested about mid-day. To our very very huge surprise I got a very very light positive on a FRED. Tested with FMU this morning and the line is much darker! My OTD is Wednesday, but as of now, it looks like I'm pregnant!! I've never been so happy about canceling a flight to see my family!!        
FYI for those in your 2ww - I had dull cramps last Wednesday and Thursday, 7 and 8dpt, and nothing at all since. No implantation bleed, not sore bbs, just today feeling a little light headed and strangely clear sinuses... whatever that means.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

pam -         thats fantastic news Im so pleased for you, although very naughty behaviour      

shell -   thinking and    for you 

pear and pkm - how are you both?     and    

mellow- how you feeling?

Im ok ta, injecting going well. I have course next Monday at 6:30pm but have been injecting at 7pm, is it ok to do half an hour earlier or should I come out?   is due 10th so hope she comes on time. pam your right it is weird to want her   xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

PamK  -                               #

Congratulations honey so pleased for you.... get cancelling those flights! 

Just watching Robert Winston on this morning, I love him, saw him yesterday morning too really interesting...... 

Olive - I can't imagine it would make a difference, although having said that I was really particular about making sure mine were at 7pm and even jabbed in car parks to make sure I did it at the right time! Maybe check with the clinc? 

No real change here. Still bleeding but did a Clearblue indicator this morning and I have gone from 4-5 weeks to 5 weeks plus so I am very confused!! 

PKM - Hows puppy? 

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Thank you!!!  

Shell - Are you going in for another blood test or are you just waiting for your scan now?   for you!!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

To be honest I am living from wee to wee! Each time I go I am petrified to see what has been happening! 

I am waiting for the clinic to call me back..... they are a bit slow today must be a busy one! Hopefully they will be able to give me some guideance.

Congratulations again Pamk XXXX


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

ladies just a quick one as I'm at work but......

WHOOP WHOOP WHOOP Pamk!! That is FANTASTIC news! so happy for you!! what a wonderful start to the week!!

Shell - praying soooo hard for you honey! I agree with PamK your attitude is a real inspiration and I am feeling hopeful with the pee stick telling you you are pregnant... fingers firmly crossed honey - hang in there!

Hi to everyone else, Olive, PKM, Clare, EllieBlue, Lolly, TJ and everyone else I may have missed.
Also sorry about the Reading result for the ladies who support them :-(

AFM, hubster has his appointment this week to check the swimmers and then we have our initial consultation next week. Finally feels like it is all happening.
Waiting for AF to turn up and for the only time in nearly 4 years I am wanting it to turn up quickly!! As soon as she shows up I can call the clinic and get my scan done. 
Suddenly all feels very real and although I am excited about getting started and doing something positive a little bit sad as I never thought it would come to this - but so happy this kind of treatment is available. We all go through so much and I hope and pray everyone of you gets your bambino! Starting to get a bit nervous about egg collection as well but acupuncture has been fantastic at keeping me calm. I just worry they will put me out and I won't wake up - stupid I know . Anyway, here's hoping AF arrives on time - due in about two days!!

love to everyone and so happy for PamK and so praying for Shell xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!!

Just a quickie, but I wanted to say a massive CONGRATULATIONS!!! to Pamk.    

Shell - I have everything crossed for you  

Big  to all, hope everyone is doing well!

I am counting down the days until I can start d/regging again xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

lolly what date do you start down regging - think there is a chance we might be cycle buddies!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell - any news? It sounds positive and if gone up in weeks indicates hormones going up. Maybe it is twins as bleeds are very common      and    

mellow - its normal to be nervous, my advice, dont think too far ahead just take 1 day at a time.   

 to everyone xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Pamk            That is such great news, so pleased for you!  

Shell hope you are doing OK     

PKM how are you finding the 2WW?   How is Biggie Smalls?

Hi Mellow, Lolly, TJ, Olive, EllieBlue, Claire & Nikki  

AFM Today has been a good day - spent the afternoon wandering around Wisley Garden and eating cake! The rest of my 2WW so far has been horrible - its not so much the waiting but more the Cyclogest making me tearful, down & negative. Which is so not me and I don't like it! I just want to be a mummy more than anything and after TTC for such a long time its hard to believe that my dream could come true.   Please send me some PMA!   Last week was the worst and so I am determined to be more cheery this week and keep myself busy doing nice things. I have my 1st acupuncture since ET tomorrow and am looking forward to it. 

Love Pear x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Mellow said:


> lolly what date do you start down regging - think there is a chance we might be cycle buddies!


Hi Mellow!

I am due to start down regging on the 13th March. How about you?


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi Lolly - we are a couple of weeks out   I will probably start down regging around March 29/30 depending on when AF turns up. 
Not long to go for you though - good luck with it  

Pear - PMA PMA PMA PMA PMA     hope you enjoy acupuncture and it perked you up   Sending lots of love and PMA you way.

I'm still waiting for AF to show up should be any day now. Feeling dead tired today so think it's gonna show its face tomorrow! Why when you want it to come does it take longer! Grrrrrrr


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

just a quick post to see how Shell is doing. Thinking of you and   all ok


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning ladies you are all so sweet. 

How are all our pupo ladies? There must be some tests coming up this week?? 

Olive - how you doing honey? 

PKM - Hows Biggie smalls?

Mellow - thank you honey xx

Quick update from me, Im off to go and by another test, still signed off work, watching one of my cats eat my porridge gross! 

When I went to the loo this morning and wiped there was some tissue..... looked to me like my lining rather than anything else but it was very dark in colour. Going to pop out to Waitrose in a mo and get another indicator test, it had gone up to 3+ but I am kind of expecting it to have fallen..... will update you all later xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Shell -     

Pear and PKM - 2ww hell is almost over.   for you!

Mellow - come on AF!!

 to everyone!

Quick me - Today was OTD and even though I had 3 previous pos, today was like the real one! Did it at 4am while DH was on the phone with me from the US. I was shaking but the pink line came up right away. The wonderful thing was that he had a layover in LA on his way to San Francisco, and was able to stop at my parents' house and give them one of my positive tests.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Pam CONGRATULATIONS! really wonderful news and so happy for you. Actually got goose bumps when you said your hubby was on the phone from America and gave you parents the test stick - sooo lovely. Delighted for you xx

Shell -   for you honey. But it is making me think that something is snuggling in deep so I am hoping and praying it is two little ones implanting - fingers firmly crossed xx

AF arrive today! Whooppeeee so will phone Nuffield now and see if I can get in tomorrow for my scan when DH is there for the swimmers test.


----------



## nicki70 (Feb 15, 2009)

Morning Girls  

I hope you don't mind me jumping into your thread, but am thinking about going to Woking after my 2nd BFN ( this morning) & want to know your thoughts...

I've just used my 2 NHS cycles which were at Queen Marys in Roehampton & can't wait to get away from them!  On my 1st cycle we only got 3 eggs, & my 2nd just the 1!  They also sent me off to have a polyp removed, which delayed my 2nd TX by around 5 months, I was seen at Frimley by Mr Riddle & it turned out I didn't even have one!!  

Anyway I'm looking to change clinic & wondered about your thoughts regarding Woking & if any of you are poor responders 

Am also looking at The Lister in London but Woking has similar results and are more local..  

Pam - Congratulations!  

Love Nicki xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi ladies, 

Just a short note from me, my hcg hs dropped so I am miscarrying again. Have been up to Woking and had my bloods done to confirm. Looks like our dream is over yet again. Not really sure if we have the strength to try again. 3 pregnancys, 3 miscarriages


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shell - I am so so sorry    
xxxxxxxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Shell, I'm so sad for you. I hope you can find the strength to try to get some answers and carry on.  
Huge hugs!


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi again girlies, 

Me again, some confusing news, despite my hcg appearing to have gone down, the clinic have called me to say that the level is 14,000 which is good! No need for a re-test!! Very confused........... this IVF lark will be the death of me!!


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Shell - poor you - how confusing & stressfull. Sounds like everything is ok now though  
Please put your feet up and rest    

PKM how is your 2ww going? I hope Biggie Smalls is being a fun distraction from the insanity of waiting!    

AFM - I am finding the 2nd week better than the 1st. I feel a bit more positive  
Last night I woke up in the middle of the night really hot and dripping with sweat round my middle (gross!) I am hoping this is a sympton of early pregnancy! I did read somewhere recently that your body temperature goes up by .5 degree when you are pregnant so hoping its that   Anyone heard anything like that?? Had some twinges  a few days ago and earlier as I was buying a clearblue digi test in boots!  Going to test on Sunday am     i will get a BFP  

Love &   to everyone!

Love Pear x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Pear - the hots sweats are a very good sign, I didn't have them last time but this time I have had them since about a week into the 2ww. Like you I have since read it is quite common in pregnancy!! Good luc honey     for your BFP xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks Shell that's given me a real boost   

I hope you have your feet up relaxing!!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

shell -   im sorry this is all so stressful. Great news that level high, maybe it is twins? When will your 6 week scan be? I think of you everyday and am        for you  

pear -    2ww is awful isnt it, I was hot in my pregnancy    

pkm - how are you doing?    hows biggie small?  

pam -       so pleased for you

nicki - welcome to Woking   I have had 1 treatment at Woking and am just having 2nd there. I have been very happy with the clinic and found them very good. They have excellent success rates and the nurses are lovely. I didnt respond very well but cant say badly, and they upped my drugs along the way. Any more questions ask away

 to everyone 

Im ok, bad headache today and period came on time today   Baseline scan next Monday xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Not about much at the mo but was just popping in to see how you were doing Shell. It must be such a confusing time for you , but those numbers sound great so praying for you that everything is ok and settles down for you.

Lots of love and luck to all

xxx

PS - Well done PamK ! xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi everyone - was typing a long message and the computer crashed! Grrrr 

Anyhow, will start again...

Shell - my goodness what a rollercoaster! I logged on and saw you news and was so gutted and then I read the update and was so happy! I just hope and pray it is two snuggling in and that is why you have the bleeding - which i hear is more common with twinnies. Really praying and hoping for the best for you. Hang in there 

Pear - good positive sounding news honey about the night sweats - fingers firmly crossed for you 

PKM - how is the 2ww? Hope you and biggie smalls are ok

Welcome to the thread Nicki - I am only just about to start treatment at Woking so can't really comment other than to say that when I got referred for NHS funding I made sure I was going to Woking over Queen Mary's - my reasons where that after some research I found Woking is one of the best clinics in the country and it is also very close to where I live. Plus they do all the treatment 'under one roof' where as I think at Queen Mary's you have to travel to another hospital for some of the treatment. I also phoned Woking as I was being given wrong information from my NHS hospital and the nurse I spoke to was amazing and so helpful it kind of sealed the deal for me. I also think that as Woking are a private hospital the treatment will probably be better than an NHS hospital but that is just my opinion. Anyway, there is a thread that has just started - the link is below but if it doesn't work just type IVF Woking Nuffield into Google and there is a link to 'Woking verses Queen Marys' which would be good for you to take a look at.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=230199.0

Olive and Claire - great to hear from you. Hope all well with you Claire and the bump and Olive good luck for scan.

AF arrived today so phone nuffield and have a scan on Friday. I have a question, after you down reg for the two weeks how long do you usually bleed for before you start the stimm drugs - i am trying to work out rough timings for my potential EC so that I can start booking some time off!

Take care everyone 
take care everyone


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Shell - logged on for the first time in ages and saw your news - congratulations and big   that it is two. Bleeding is quite common in early pregnancy I believe?? That's what i have been told at least.
Hi to everybody


----------



## Star02 (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I tested a day early and it was a   which i was expecting.  Mr Curtis' face said it all at ET as my two embies were   3cell and 2 cell.  They think it's to do with DH motility which really annoys me as they were the ones who told me we didn't need ICSI  .  Mr C was quick to tell me that they would do this next time... what next time no money for another cycle. 

Oh well enough of my doom and gloom.  Good luck to all you other ladies.  I really do wish you every success with your treatment.

xxx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Star so sorry.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

just quickie as my mum is up for a visit.

Star - I would question this at your review as it does sound odd. Sending you  

shell - how are you?    

 to everyone else xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

so sorry star


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Computer has been on the blink for the last few days and have been curious to see how you are doing Shell.  Hope you are resting up and ready for your weekend 

PamK - congrats!

Mellow - can't believe it's finally starting for you.  Such a shame we are a month apart as my AF came on Wednesday too, so we would have deffo been cycle buddies had it not been for the joys of the NHS admin system (although not complaining really as feel very lucky that we're finally getting some help)

Star - sending you big hugs

Welcome to Nicki and hi to everyone else

Work has been rubbish this week.  My 3 month consultation period started yesterday, so although I'm not at risk of redundancy yet, it's highly likely.  Have been trying to work out my dates as don't think timing could be any worse for us.  If AF is due 07/04 and last day at work is likely to be 08/06, where will we be in our treatment?  Any help would be much appreciated    

Thanks all and speak soon xxx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

*Hi TJ

I started downregging on 29th January - had et 1st March and my OTD is 15th March - hope that helps you! 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! I shall be testing on Sunday morning and will let you know the outcome!    for a BFP     

PKM are you ok? we haven't heard from you for ages 

Shell how are you honey? 

Love anxious Pear x x*


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

tj - I had period 13th February, downregging 2nd March, embryo transfer 2nd April, otd 16th April. Hope that helps

pear -        and      for sunday       for a positive

pkm -  

shell - any news? thinking of you  

Im ok, drinking my 2 litres a day. Got baseline scan Monday and should start stimms Thursday. Bit tired and few headaches but ok. 

 to all XX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning lovely ladies, 

Olive - Good luck for Baseline on Monday, will be thinking of you lots xx

Pear -    for your BFP tomorrow.

Pamk - How are you feeling? 

TJ - Sorry about the consultation, thats really rubbish timing. I'm can't really remember the dates honey, hopefully someone on here can help. This has been a rather traumatic week but I've not missed a match yet    and looking forward to sitting out in the sun watching the Jimmy Kebe show later!! 

Mellow- Yay, its starting for you. Bleed during down reg is normally like normal AF. Normally DR is 2 weeks and stim is 2 weeks too. When is your next appointment? They will give you a schedule of dates for all of your scans, Baseline and Stiming scans and provisional EC and ET too.... so exciting. 

PKM - Are you OK honey?

Ronstar - Lovely to hear from you.... its been a long week! 

Star -    honey xx

Hi to all the other lovely ladies I've missed off. 

There is no really update from me, touch wood bleeding stopped on Thursday afternoon.( Edit just had a wee and it is back with avengence!  Not sure if this is a good thing or a bad thing now! Was really anxious yesterday so had emergency acupuincture to get me back in my whatever will be state of mind. Just    that all stays the same and if so scan will be next Friday to see if my embies survived the bleeding      Please still be with me Jedward! xxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies
Hope you are all well and enjoying slightly warmer temperatures  

TJ - cannot believe we got AF the same day - such a shame we won't be cycle buddies! That would have been great!   But like you said, have to be grateful for the NHS treatmnet - I always have a moan about it and then feel a bit guilty as I know I have been lucky to get funding. Your treatment will be here before you know it - can't believe how quickly it has flown round for me. 
Sorry about the work situation - that is pants - not great timing. 
Because I am really sad and love planning/working out dates I have roughly worked out what stage you would be at. (Again, this is roughly and as I have never had treatment before so not sure if I am the most reliable source!!   ) But if AF arrives on 7 April you would start down regging on day 21 of that cycle - so that would be 27 April - two weeks of down regging would be 11 May - say you then bleed for 5 days you would start stimms around 17 May, and then two weeks of stimming ec and et I reckon would take you to about 31 May - 2 June time. So by the date 8 June that you mentioned I reckon you would be on your 2ww. Hope that helps and is accruate! Some of the other ladies may be able to let you know if that is roughly right. (The only point I am not sure on is if you start the stimms drugs while you have the bleed - have asked Shell about this   If you do start stimms the same time as bleed, you would probably still be in 2ww but near the end of it. Hope that makes sense  )

Shell - honey honey you poor thing   It's never simple is it! Really hoping and praying that Jedward (that cracked me up btw!) are snuggling in and the bleeding is just that you have twinnies on board.     for your scan on Friday. Thanks for the info on the bleed inbetween down regging and stimms. Do you only start the stimms drugs after you have finished bleeding? Or do they start you on them while you are bleeding? My next appointment is Tuesday with the hubster - this will be our initial consultation with Dr Brook. Very excited! Do they give you the schedule of dates at this initial consultation appointment? Sorry for all the questions.   
Really have my fingers crossed for you - hope acupuncture helped with the anxiousness    

Pear - SOOOOOO   for you tomorrow honey - best of luck - sending you lots of baby dust  

PKM - how are you doing honey? How is biggie smalls?

Olive - Good luck for your base line scan honey and starting stimms next week   this is your time x

Ronstar - hello honey hope you are feeling better  

Star -  

Lolly - how you doing?

And hello to all the other ladies I may have missed  

AFM - Well my first experience of Nuffield has been great! Even down to the simple things such as arriving for you appointment and actually getting seen at the time you were booked in for!   So many times have I sat for at least an hour over my appointment time at St Peters  
Well hubster has had his little session   and I had my initial scan and they told me that my one ovary that I was told was polycystic is not polycystic at all so that is good - but means we are good old unexplained. They said one of my ovaries is 'multi follicular' or something which means they said they would need to keep an eye on it as it will respond well apparently. We have our initial consultation next week and then hopefully it all begins on day 21 of this cycle! whoop whoop. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Morning girls!

I woke up at 6am and tested and I have a   

Did the test from the Nuffield first and the line was so feint that my DH thought it was negative, did a clearblue digi straight after and it said Pregnant 1 -2 weeks! So amazing to see it in black and white!!

We are over the moon and in complete shock!!  

I lost my Mum when I was 9 years old and Mother's Day has always been a really sad & difficult day for me. So to find out I am pregnant today means so much and that from now on Mother's Day will be a happy day!  


Thanks for all your support and   and   it has helped me soooooo much

Love Pear x x x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pear, a massive congratulations on your  !!!!  And what an amazing present for mothers day!!!!
I hope that you have a happy and healthy pregnancy and that those BFP's keep coming for all our other ladies!

Lolly xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

woooohoooooooo            pear thats fantastic news. Sooooooo pleased for you both and a wonderful start to happy mothers days  

shell             for you 

 to everyone XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Huge Huge Huge Congratulations Pear , your post made me cry sending you lots of sticky vibes xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

congratulations Pear that is fab news! Made me cry as well so sorry about your mum. But what wonderful news for you on a usually sad day! So happy for you sending you lots of love and luck for a healthy nine months ahead! X x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Just had a quick check to see how everyone and was so excited to see your news Pear!!!! 

Absolutely wonderful!!!!!

Thinking of all of you ladies a lot! I'm feeling good but trying to stay away from the internet a bit and just try to enjoy the days leading up to my scan. I'll be back with personals!

 to everyone!


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Glad to hear anxious Pear is now an ecstatic Pear!  Big Congrats and what a lovely surprise on a day that is usually filled with sadness for so many.  You must be delighted     

Shell - Hope Jedward are   in together.  Go Gylfi!

Mellow - it's nearly Tuesday.  Woop Woop!  Yay for multi follicular ovaries!

Olive - good luck for tomorrow

Star - hope you're doing OK honey 

Hi to everyone else, and hope you get through today in any way that you can.  Sending   to you all.

Thank you also for your help with my dates.  I had originally planned on taking a week off around EC but won't have accrued enough holiday so will ask the Nuffield for some advice at the end of the month.  We're not going to do anything to jeopardise our chance of having a family - we've waited far too long.  

Have a good week all and will catch up soon x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

shell -   for you       for jedward (made me chuckle   )

pear - woohooo again    

mellow - nearly there      

star -  

tj - the nurse should be able to give you rough dates, most gps will sign you off work if you need it. I take the 2 weeks off for the scans and ec, et but thats due to travel for me.

 to everyone else

Im ok, drinking the water is a joy as always, few bruises this time   off to hospital tomorrow for baseline scan and get stimming drugs, ready for debate re amount of drugs, really worried the 3 vials wont be enough, hope Mr Brook had reviewed my case. Nit sure whether to fight or accept what they say? xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello Ladies

Sorry not been on for some time but I have been reading the thread. Gosh, it's been busy!!

Pear - many congrats on the  

Shell - I hope that "jedward" snuggle down  in there 

Star - so sorry hun  

Mellow - good luck - rest, relax and take it one day at a time. That's my advice  

Olive - hope the baseline scan went okay.

TJ - I am planning to start tx at the end of Apr/ early May so perhaps you will be going throgh tx at the same time as me?

Pamk / PKM / Lolly/ Ronstar / ClareMac - hello to you

AFM - Not much to report. I will start to price up drugs in the next few weeks and need to get an up to date Chlamydia test but apart from that I am ready to start tx  on the next AF after Easter. I am going to the WISH meeting tomorrow night at the Clinic if anyone else got to it. This wil be the first one I have attended so not sure what to expect. Has anyone else been to one?

Love to all


Ellie Blue xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahhhh just posted and lost it all!  so annoying.
Rushing out the door now so can't retype it all but basically had first appointment today and all good and encouraging stuff. We are starting treatment next cycle - which actually works out better all round - so TJ we might be cycle buddies after all!

Hope you are all well - did type a load of personals!
Just a quick one though - Shell - how's it going?

Love to all 
xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

shell - hows things?     for Friday, you must be so scared  

mellow - glad app went well and your happy with plan 

ellie - great your starting soon and looks like 3 of you will be buddies, always nice

 to everyone

my baseline went well and all ok to start stimms. Im starting Thursday to help with line me up with receipient. Feeling knackered and have so much paperwork to finish before I leave Friday for 2 weeks off. Cant wait for the break


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi gorgeous girlies. 

Just a quicky from me, we had our scan moved forward today because of the constant bleeding (13/14 days so far!) and to our surprise we saw one beautiful little heartbeat. They can't see where the bleed is coming which I suppose is good news.... One of the nurses came and gave me a hug she was so delighted for us.. made me  .

We are stay calm as we have been before but for tonight we are very happy and releived that Jed has stuck with us xxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Shell -        Im soooooooooooooooo happy for you. Thats great news, a heartbeat already woohhooooo. Good that they cant see any lining loss. Im so chuffed, im gona cry  

 to everyone   xxx


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

That's fantastic Shell - I bet you are so relieved  

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Shell!!! I am so happy to hear that. So relieved!  

Olive - great news on your baseline! You are on your way!

Mellow and Ellie - enjoy your last days of wine and soft cheese.  

Pear - How are you feeling? Enjoying the 3ww until the scan?  

PKM - hope you are ok. I've been thinking about you.


 to everyone!!

AFM - only 6 days until my scan and I'm trying to stay relaxed but it isn't easy. My symptoms come and go a lot which is unnerving. I really think I need to see my little tic tacs (could be 2 or 3!) to know that I am definitely pregnant. I hate that they don't do a beta at Woking and everyday I've been tempted to ring and ask for one but I've managed to refrain.  

xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello all!

Shell -       Wonderful news!!  It must be so amazing to see a lovely little heartbeat!

Pamk, Pear - Hope you pregnant ladies are taking it easy and enjoying those symptoms!! 

Olive - Fab news on the baseline scan, hope those follies grow grow grow!! 

Mellow, Ellie and TJ - Not long now!  

 to everone!

AFM - I am on my 6th day of down regging and have my baseline scan booked for a week tomorrow.  Terrified that the same will happen again and they will tell me I have developed cysts and the cycle will have to be abandoned again.  Although Caroline has assured me that this is very unlikely!! 

Lolly xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Lolly - sending you some    , as if this journey isn't hard enough without all these other hiccups hey! Good luck next week sweetie...

Olive - Good luck with stimming this evening honey, have fun with the vacumn with the stims! The air was blue in our house with that one! 

Pamk - Not long now honey, they will do HCG if you want, they just charge for it outside of the tx, Ive not had my bill yet so can't tell you how much it is im afraid..

Mellow / TJ how are you guys.

PKM - Hope you are ok honey, youve not been on for a while xxx

Pear - how are you getting on ?

We are still trying to stay chilled, part of me likes to think that this is my time and the other part is so scared for the next scan in case we have to go through what we went through last time. Hey ho need to stay positive... had a rather digustingly fatty take away pizza last night... any excuse hey!! PS: Still bleeding!! xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Shell - So happy for you..just take it easy now   

Olive - Glad the baseline scan went ok x 

PamK - I had no symptoms at all and even had bleeding and so was very surprised that there were two in there at our scan   

Hi to all the other ladies and good luck with upcoming scans, jabs etc xx

Nikki


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine!

Shell - Jed is certainly giving you the runaround.  Sending lots of   (and hopefully another 3 points at the weekend)

Olive - hope stims went OK today and that you enjoy your break

Lolly - 26th will be here before you know it

Mellow and Ellie Blue -  amazing news that we will be  buddies!  That and Shell's news have really made my week  

 to everyone else!

Not much to report here.  About to go into my fifth week without alcohol, which is a miracle considering how challenging the last few weeks have been.  Have also stopped drinking diet coke so suffering from serious caffeine withdrawal symptoms.  Oh well, may as well prepare DH for what is about to come.....!

Have a good weekend all and catch up soon.

 xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies!!

Shell -       that is fab news! Go Jed! Really happy for you and hope it put your mind at rest a little bit. Just wish the pesky bleeding would stop for you! Take it easy - as much rest as you can get and keep positive. 

Olive - how are you getting on with the stimms honey? Hope all going ok.

Pamk - how's it all going? 

Pear - how are you feeling? still on could nine  

PKM - getting a bit worried about you as haven't seen you on for a bit - hope you're ok 

Lolly - how is the down regging going? Really hope it all goes well for you and your scan shows you are ready for the next step.

TJ - yay yay we will be cycle buddies! Well done for the 5 weeks with no alcohol. I have massively cut down and only have about 1 unit a week - sometimes none at all. It's been really good for the waistline!   Not long now till your appointment - are you seeing Dr Brook as well? He is so lovely. Hope it all goes well for you - when is your next AF due? I have worked out mine will be around 8 or 9 April.

Elie Blue - How are you doing? When do you start treatment? I think that you, me and TJ will be right around the same time which will be great! 

AFM - well as you know had our appointment at the Nuffield and went really well. We are unexplained which is a bit frustrating but Dr Brook had high hopes of our treatment being successful so I was over the moon. We are not starting until next month now - mainly because I was on day 8 of my cycle and they were really busy the following week when we would have needed our next appointment to learn about the injections etc and it all felt like a bit of a rush. But the main reason is that we are moving house in three weeks plus I have a really busy period at work which will all be over in about 4 weeks. So after speaking to the doctor he said it may be better to wait a few more weeks as it seemed I had a lot happening and would be better to wait until a calmer period. SO although I was desperate to start as soon as possible it seems better all round to wait a little and be more prepared and less stressed. I have waited so long for this so would rather wait that bit monger to make sure I am in the best place to give this the best shot.
Could anyone tell me what they did work wise during EC and ET - I am planning to take the first week off but go back the second week so I don't send myself loopy! Also, could anyone tell me how long the gap is between down regging drugs and then stimming drugs - eg how many days are you bleeding before you start the stimm drugs?

Thanks ladies - I was smiling to myself after our appointment with Dr Brooks as I knew so much of what he was telling me from all you lovely ladies giving me so much advice - you are all great  

take care everyone


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Is anyone at Woking this afternoon? Im bleeding heavily with cramps   so off for an urgent scan.. let me know if your there and I will say hi!! 

Back later for personals xxx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Good Luck Shell x x x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Shell -  thinking of you - hope everything is ok with Jed


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Shell - thinking of you.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Blimin heck, this is going to be the death of me. Jed Jellybean is fine, has grown 2 mm since Wednesday! Still no sign of where the bleed is coming from. The sonographer thinks that the other embryo implanted and has since come away and fallen to the bottom of my uterus where they can't see it. She hopes that the cramps is my body expelling the failed embyro............ I am sure there will be further updates!! 

Love you all xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

oh my goodness shell it is just non stop worry for you!  So so happy that jed is ok and has grown! That is great. Really praying for you and hoping that this bleeding stops! Come on jed hang in there!


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

What a relief for you both Shell.   the bleeding stops soon.

And Mellow, AF due on 7th April and seeing Dr Brook too!  Hard to believe that I'll be willing for it to come on time for a change.  Sounds like he has given you some top advice though.

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi girls,

bad news I'm afraid..... my BFP is now a BFN  

Did a test last night just because I was so excited about it all and it was negative, we could not believe it. So did another test at 3am and then at 7am - all negative.

Went to Nuffield where I did yet another test and had a blood test. They called later to say the Hcg was at 2.4 so we have lost our little baby  

We have both cried buckets but are looking after each other and having lots of cuddles. I tried to have a glass of wine but it tasted horrible  

I now have to wait to bleed then will start 2nd cycle on day 21 after my next natural period.

We are so gutted and just feel numb. Hope you are all ok  

Love Pear x x

I need a holiday


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

pear - im so sorry, my heart goes out to you both.   keep talking to each other and do what your body tells you. Sending you massive   and thinking of you both xx

shell - oh my goodness, how awful   glad all is well and     bleeding stops 

 to everyone else

Im ok, done 2 stimms now, feeling tired but finished work today for 2 weeks yeah XXXX


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Am so so sorry for you Pear.  Stay strong xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi every 1 

Im new to this thead.

Im so sorry to hear some of  your bad news and send you a big fat  .

Im going to be starting icsi soon.

Have a lovely weekend all of you and be in touch soon
Love Amy  xxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi Amy,

Welcome to the Woking thread!  There are some amazing ladies on here that have made me feel so welcome in such a short time, supporting each other through the highs and the lows of the emotional rolleroaster that is IVF.  I see that you have already been talking with the lovely Mellow, so you should feel right at home here.

Hope to catch up with you soon x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Pear - I am so so sorry, life can be so cruel, sending you lots of      . Look after each other.

Amy - Welcome, we are all loyal wokingettes! 

Mellow - I think you are doing the right thing, delaying a month. The IVF is stressfull enough without all the other stuff you will have going on, at least this way you will be able to give yourself the best possible chance   . Workwise, I worked throughout DR and Stiming. Was off from EC to ET for week. I went back to work 8 days after EC for one day then was in hospital for 2 weeks whoops!! If you need to work between EC and ET you can because you won't be in any pain, just mild AF pains for a couple of hours. I would recomend taking a few days off after ET to let the embies get comfy for the next 9 months though!! 

TJ - Bring on the Boro! 

Olive - Glad stims are OK honey, when is your first scan?    for lots of lovely follies this time. 

Lolly - Hi Honey, when is you baseline  

Hi Ronstar and Nikki xxxx

Right off to veg in front of Saturday Kitchen now me thinks!! xxxxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Pear, I am so so sorry. Life is just so unfair. Really hoping you and your partner are doing ok.    so so sorry honey.

Shell - Thanks for the advice that was really helpful. I think I will work during EC and ET as your advice about not being in pain etc means I can work this time and then I will take at least a week off after ET and help those little monkeys settle in!
How are things with you honey?   the bleeding has stopped

TJ - wow wow we will be really close for AF starting so will defo be cycle buds! I know, it's so strange actually looking forward to AF arriving! 

MinieMate - glad you found us! Welcome to the gang - and as TJ said the ladies here are so lovely and helpful you will settle right in!

Olive - hows is all going - fingers crossed for lots of lovely eggies for you.

Hi to Lolly, Ellie Blue and all the other ladies

xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Pear, I'm so sorry.


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

pear - thinking of you, sending you   

shell - how are you doing?       and    . Yea the oressurisation is a pain in the a**e isnt it, drives me crazy  

mellow - I take 2 weeks hols for the week of scans and ec and et but thats just because of the distance and I cant take the time off else. Last time I had et on wed and went back the following Monday. This time I will hav et Fri and go back on the Monday so not as much time off after. 

tj - nearly there, waiting for af is awful when you actually want it.  

minimate - welcome   when will you be starting? any questions feel free to ask  

 to everyone, hope everyone is having good weekend

Im ok, bit tired after helping at kids party and walking dog. Had afternoon nap which was lovely. Millie is 1 tomorrow time has flown.  Stimms is going ok few bruises this time   just     I get more follies from the start. First scan on Wednesday. Finding the liquid hard, done the water just  bit milk left so going to have some cerealXXX


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pear - I am so so sorry   Take care of yourself, we are all thinking of you 

Olive - Hope you have lots of lovely follies growing.  Good luck for your scan on Wednesday  

Shell - Gosh you have really been through it!  So happy to hear that Jed is growing and seems to love his new home!!  

Miniemate - hello and welcome!

Big hello to TJ royals, mellow, ellie blue and everyone else!!

AFM, not much to report.  Feeling tired quite a lot nf just counting down the days to my baseline scan on Friday.


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey Ladies, 
It's been a few weeks till I felt ok to pop back on to FF, I hope you are all doing well.
Pear- i'm really sorry honey   


I'm due back for Review appointment in April, can anyone tell me what happens at the appointment?
I really miss my little Embies.  
lots of love to you all 
Corrine
xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Corrine -   Nice to see you again. At my review is was just an app with consultant, he spoke about what happened and what he would do next time. It wasnt very long and he gave me some positives for next cycle. I took a list of questions and he answered them. Sending you  

shell -       

 to all XXX


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all,

Thank you for making me feel so welcome your alll lovely. 

DH and I get our first appointment date tomorrow..... spoke to Caroline @ woking, shes so lovely and really helpfull as she has fought funding for my DH sperm retrieval operation YAY!!.....  so excited going to work buzzing! Just moving forward.


Corrie - Sorry i don't know what would happen @ your next appointment wish i did!.

Speak soon wokingettes and have a nice day 
Love Amy xxxxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi Girles, 

Olive - sending you lots of virtual follies honey, good luck for tomorrow, really thinking of you..... is you EC next Weds?

Frindabelle - My follow up was mainly me with a very long list of questions which Mr Brook answered it really helped put me in the right frame of mind for my next cycle. Make sure you have written down everything you want to ask because you will kick yourself otherwise! Good luck honey

Mellow - Hows you honey

Minimate - Good luck with your appt tomorrow. They are so fab at Woking...

Quick update from me, spent Sunday night in hospital! Jed was playing up producing lots of lovely clots! I was nil by mouth (I knew that meant operation but they didn't say that!), they took me down for a scan yesterday morning and Jeds heart was happily beating away! Back home now!! What a blimin' drama! xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Oh my goodness shell, how awful for you both. When this child is born I think it definately needs some timeout for its behaviour at the moment   Glad all is well, any sign of a bleed seen? Thanks for my virtual follies, think im gona need them.

Anyone at Woking tomorrow? Im leaving at 7:45am for a 10:10 scan (yawn) Just walked Millie so going to have sleep now, night xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Ladies, I don't even know what to ask at the moment.

I wish this really sad feeling would go away   keep feeling so guilty it didn't work


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

frindabelle -   I know its difficult but it is not your fault, it is hard when your body doesnt work properly.   Keep talking to dp, friends and us. Only time will help the feeling to go, but remember it is not your fault.


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ladies, quick check in.

Shell - What drama! I hope you get to relax and enjoy your pregnancy soon.

Frindabelle -   It is not your fault, hun.  

Olive - Good luck for lots of follies tomorrow!!  

 to everyone!

AFM - I finally have my scan tomorrow at 2:30. I will be 6+2 and I'm really praying to see heartbeat/s. I'm so unsure about my symptoms and I'm really a little panicky about what we will see tomorrow. I'm not sure if I'll be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all, just a quickie to say hello!

Olive and Pamk - good luck for tomorrow    Hope we get to hear all about heartbeats and lots of follies!!  

Frindabelle - I am so sorry things are hard at the moment hun   Like everyone has said it is not your fault at all!!  Take care and most importantly be kind to yourself 

Lolly xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girles, 

Olive - Good luck tomorrow honey xx

Pamk - Good luck tomorrow too, seeing that little heartbeat(S) will make it seem so much more real  xx

Frindabelle - Look after yourself sweetie, as the others said its not your fault, give yourself time to grieve for your embies, don;t let anyone tell you otherwise it is grief xxxx

Lolly - Thanks honey, somehow I am too scared to think about tomorrow let alone the next 71/2 months! 

Hi to all the other lovely ladies xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone, not sure if you remember me but I'm back.

I have read the posts and it seems things are very up and down with everyone at the mo. I am so so sorry to hear about your news pear! I hope you start to feel better soon 

Welcome Amy, I am also having icsi. Good luck with every thing! Hope all goes well tomorrow! Its very exciting.

Shell - hope you are ok now! Good to hear the heartbeat is going strong.

Pamk and Olive-wishing you all the luck in the world tomorrow!!

Frindabelle -Hope things get easier for you soon, 

Sorry if I have missed anyone out, its taken me a while catching up with everyones news.

I have started my buserilin injections and have my first scan tomorrow. I was feeling fine with the medication but over the last two days things have started to change with my mood. I feel really uptight and irritable. I Cry at nothing and have hot flushes every now and then. Does anybody else have these feelings? I am also starting acupuncture with celia griffin tomorrow after my scan. Does anybody else have this? I have heard lots of great things about it and feel i should give it a go I also would love to know if there is anything extra I should be eating. I am doing my best with the water and milk so far!


Ok thats about it from me for now, I shall be back on tomorrow after I have been for my scan. Hope to hear from lots of you. 

Take care and sleep well! 

Kyla

xxx


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much, feeling a little more light heaerted today  
This is just so blimmin' frustrating isn't it??! my body makes me so cross   Grrr...work will ya!! 

Kyla, I was all over the place when I did my injections, I actually think some of it is because it's an incredibly emotional thing to do and I don't mind admitting I was really frightened to begin with

Good luck to all you lovely lades having Scans, wishing you all the very very best    
xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Frindabelle - I know how you feel, it is soooooo frustrating your body doesnt do what it is supposed to, but its not from choice or anything you have done. Glad your feeling but better  

kyla - welcome back   down regging is the hardest bit and I got emotional and cried few times. It is normal as it is stopping your hormones. You need to eat lots of protein in the stimming phase as this helps with quality of eggs. Use the search index and lots of advice will be there.

shell -       how you doing? hope Jed is being better  

pam - it is scary,        everything is ok and you see that precious heartbeat  

Thanks for all your luck, it worked! I have 8 follies so far on left - 10,14,2 x,15, 16, 17 and on right 10,16. I am so happy as have enough to share already and the pressure is off for the other lady. They have upped my meds to 4 vials and they think ec will be brought forwards to Monday as few biggies. The nurse did say I could say 'told you so' as ended up on meds I wanted   To be honest Im so happy to have these and be able to share again that Im not bothered about meds. So 4 vials tonight and tomorrow then scan Fri and decision. 

 to everyone xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - so pleased for you honey, thats great news. Good job you have some time off work with the EC moving forwards.... lots of nice big follies that what we like to hear!     Roll on Friday for your next scan xxx

Frindabelle - glad you are feeling a bit better honey...

Pamk - thinking of you... 

Kyla - Welcome back, I was less hormonal than usual when DR.... says a lot about my moodiness   , its the hot sweats that got me.....! Good luck sweetie.

Jed behaved yesterday but 2 days in a row is too much for me too ask, a few small clots and spotting but so far not bleeding today, keeping an eye on it hoping that its nothing sinsiter! xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Olive - Looks good!! Keep us posted!

Frindabelle - I'm so glad you are feeling better today.  

Kyla - Welcome back!

Shell -  

Hi! to everyone else!!

AFM - I can't believe it!! Scan showed one little pea with a heartbeat! I just sat there crying tears of joy! There is a second sac that looked empty but they want me to come back in 2 weeks for another scan. I'm just so happy and relieved! Thank you all for your wonderful positive thoughts. I strongly believed they helped!  

x-posted with Shell.


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Shell- my fingers are crossed for you  

Pamk-congrats on little one!  
xxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

pamk -         That is such fab news - congratulations!!

Olive - yay, come on follies!!!!   
So pleased for you!

 to all

Lolly xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

PamK    huge congratulations honey xxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pam - thats great news, congratulations   how amazing   xx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

This thread is moving so fast it's difficult to keep up!

PamK - AMAZING news  
Olive - yay for follies!  
Kyla - hope today went OK
Shell - glad to see that Jed is behaving at last
Lolly - good luck for Friday
Mellow/Ellie Blue - not long to go now  
Frindabelle/Pear/PKM/Miniemate - hope you are all OK 
Hi to everyone else 

DH is off to Nuffield tomorrow morning to do his thing.  He's very nervous so I'm going along too.  Can't believe it's finally arrived - it doesn't seem that long ago that I was stressing about getting an appointment.  Thank you all for helping us to get this far.  Enjoy the sunshine and speak soon xxx


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

umm. silly question is woking nuffield for all the nuffield clinics...I guess I don't know if there is a thread for glasgow nuffield since I think I may be going there....


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi all, 

Been really annoyed the past couple of days, just want an appointment and we were told to phone them yesterday to get one,and a lady we spoke to (Sue) wasn't understanding and could of been more sensitive to our matter grrrrrr may be I'm just emotional ect i dontknow. Caroline is lovely just one busy Lady.
ANYWAY got my moan out lol  


Love hearing about you all....

It is a mighty catch up....

PamK - wonderful news
Olive - whoooo for follies!!
Kyla - hope yesterday went OK.
Shell - good to hear Jed is behaving
Lolly - good luck for Friday
Mellow/Ellie Blue - not long to go now for you 
Frindabelle/Pear/PKM/ - hope you are all doing OK
Hi to everyone out there xxx

Good luck to any I may of missed out... thinking of you xxxx

Chat soon Girls


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi wishingforanangel

I'm sure there is a thread for Glasgow nuffield..... Woking nuffield isn't the clinic for all the nuffields but they could help you if you needed to transfer id imagine. If there isnt a thread you could be the Famous Founder!

I love these dancing bananas lol they crack me up   hope you get it all sorted soon. 
So are you moving there quite soon? 

Have a nice day x


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi ya TJRoyalGirl

Good luck for today with your DH   

I read your post and it made my DH and I realise it may well go faster than we think as you said it doesn't feel that long ago from stressing about your 1st appointment.... sounds like us!! I think because its on our minds 247 its going slower to us if any1 understands me lol xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

TJroyal - good luck today, hope it goes ok, my dp said its not as bad as you think  

kyla - how did it go? hope it went ok

lolly -     for your baseline tomorrow, what time are you going?

shell -  

 to all

Im ok thanks, have a facial booked today and lunch out with friend, looking forward to it.   
Hope everyone is ok   xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Morning all, 

Olive - have a lovely lunch and facial... sounds wonderful xxx 

Minnimate - Sorry you didn't have a good experience with Sue, I normally find her lovely. Put it down to a bad day. If you have anymore problems mention it to Caroline who will sort it all out for you. 

TJ - Good luck to your DH today. My DH was really nervous the first time but soon got used to it! DH says the magazines are better privately that with the NHS      

AFM - Jed Jellybean is causing me all kinds of 'issues' yesterday there were more clots and membranes, wizzed down to WOking who scanned me and he was OK, they think it is still the other twin   . They said not to worry anymore unless I get red blood and / or cramps.... guess what apeared at 3am this morning..... you guessed it red blood!!!! I am sure if they said don't worry unless you start passing jelly tots and smarties I would start passing them too!! I've not phoned the clinic yet have put my feet up and keeping an eye on it!!  Am I paraniod or is my body playing some mean tricks on me!! 

Love to all xxxx


----------



## wishingforanangel (Feb 6, 2009)

miniemate said:


> Hi wishingforanangel
> 
> I'm sure there is a thread for Glasgow nuffield..... Woking nuffield isn't the clinic for all the nuffields but they could help you if you needed to transfer id imagine. If there isnt a thread you could be the Famous Founder!
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding miniemate. Not moving to Glasgow although I admit I wish I could. I am hoping to receive treatment there but I wasn't sure how things are done at that particular clinic. Kind of hard to find out stuff across a big old pond being that I live in the States.

 on the banana. I love the funnier smilies.


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Shell - your post made me laugh lots!     

DH seemed to think that the magazine selection wasn't too hot, so it looks like your DH may have been right!!!!!  He even suggested taking his own material along next time,  cheeky !  And just how do you relax when we score that deep into injury time?

Sending lots of love to JJ and to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

tj - my dp suggesting taking his laptop and asked if i thought they had wifi    thats cheeky  

shell - if you have chocolate come out go to the hospital   seriously I agree your body is being very cruel to you, can they not see a bleed anywhere then?

wishing for an angel - I think each clinic had different thread, look under the county? You live in America? 

 to all XXX


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry girls - no been one for ages. I hope you are all well

TJRoyals - I had to laugh at the comments on your poor DH  . Is it your initial consultation you are having or are you at the implications counselling stage yet? You may have already mentioned this but this thread is so busy I didn't see it.

Shell - What a drama with Jed - Have you thought about writing a blog / book on what you are going through?
Olive - great news on the follies! 
Kyla / Miniemate  / PKM - hello 
Frindabelle  / Pear -  
Pamk - many congrats!! 
lolly - hope the baseline scan went well and you can get started 
Mellow - when were you expecting to start tx?
AFM - Starting to price up the drugs now. DH (bless) has taken it on as his task. Cenrral Homecare is looking the cheapest - followed by asda. We are off on holiday over easter so will look to order the drugs when we get back. My AF is due whilst I am away so it will be a early May start for my tx, unless I get lucky naturally . There are three girls I meet with from FF who have all just announced natural BFP (two of which were waiting to start tx) so it can happen!

Take care all

Ellie Blue xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone.

My baseline scan went well yesterday, started stimms today. I'm fed up with the jabs but hopefully it will all be worth it! 

Hi Ellieblue - it would be great if you fell naturally! Wishing you lots of luck with that.

Shell = that must be driving you mad, hope you are ok soon 

Olive - Did you enjoy the facial? I think we should all have a bit of pampering!!

Hi TJ, how's things going?

Congratulations Pamk! Love good news!!! 

Does anyone have any opinions on acupuncture?  

Enjoy your evening everyone! xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

just quickie as off for a walk with Millie. Scan went not great, with the upped dose I only have 1 more follie. Worse is of the original 8 only 6 have grown to a good size so it doesnt look like I will have enough to egg share again   I have to decide whether to give them away if I dont get enough or keep. I was feeling so positive I woulodnt end up in this position again and am gutted to be here.   most of way driving back. They took my blood and they have prescribed extra dose of pregnyl so I can have extra dose if needed. Waiting for phone call now. 

 to all XXX


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - So sorry honey, have you had the call yet??    the bloods come back showing a descent number for the eggies.     that you get enough to share again. Give me a shout if you need to talk you know where I am xxxxxxxxxx

Kyla - you are well on the way now, the stimming is more exciting because you know that it is coming to an end. Good luck honey xxxxx


Ellie Blue -   you are a lucky one too, have lots of   whilst you are on hoilday!!!! Im sure you DH won't mind!! I have thought about doing a blog but thought it would be too painful if the pregnancy doesn't continue, Ive remembered it all and If I get to the 12 week mark then there will defo be an article on this journey!! 

TJ - How cool is Goofy (my nickname for Gylfi)....

Hi to all you other lovely ladies xxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

well bloods came back at nearly 8000, can anybody tell me what that means? my trigger is 6:30 tomorrow and ec Monday. Had sleeping and feeling bit better, there is hope more will get bigger    

shell - how are you?   xxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Low & behold.... got an appointment through the post on Thurs morn... for next month yippppi, over the moon! Woking ladies are so lovely.  
chill time now and cant wait for the Easter Hols.

Shell - I defiantly put it down to a bad day! lol Hope your OK x
Olive - sorry to hear your news     for you too!   Good luck for tomorrow... haven't the boggist what that means soz get yourself pampered girl XxX

Elie Blue - have a lovely holiday you lucky thing! x

Kyla - Glad your Scan went well.   How long do you need to inject for? I'm starting first icsi tx soon, I'm going to read in on your acupuncture i was wondering too. x

Congratulations Pamk! x amazing x  

Ellieblue - It could happen keep   and yea I'm sure your DH shan't be bothered!! x 


Mellow, Lolly, TJRoyalsGirl, Frindabelle, Pamk, wishingforanangel & anybody I have missed-   & hope your all OK xXx

Enjoy your weekend everybody. We should all organise a night to meet and go for a meal, i know we are all busy but if anyone is intrested we can sort it. 

Take Care all night xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello lovely ladies
Sorry I haven't been on for a while - mega busy week - but have been dipping in to see how you all are doing.

Shell - You poor thing! I agree your body is being really mean and I don't know how you have coped! But your post did make me laugh - you have such a good PMA!    that the bleeding has stopped now. It will all be worth it when little Jed is born and you are having a little cuddle. Hope you are ok and resting up.

Olive - so sorry about the follies honey. Really   for more follies for you over the next couple of days  wishing you lots of luck for Monday.

Welcome back Kyla - hope you are well and the stimming is going good for you. In terms of acupuncture, I have been having it since January and absolutely love it. My periods have defo got less painful and a bit shorter. I find it so so relaxing so helps me with the nerves about upcoming treatment. The stats on it helping with IVF are really good as well.

Miniemate - Whoop whoop! so pleased your appointment has come through - waiting for that initial appointment for me was the most stressful thing - chasing up the PCT and my NHS hospital etc so now you can sit back and relax and know that it will all be starting very soon! 

TJ - glad your hubster's test went ok. If memory serves me correct I think you have your initial consultation soon?? Good luck with it - hope it all goes ok and hoping you can start same time as me!  

PamK -       so so so happy to hear your news honey. Just delighted  

Frindabelle/Pear/PKM - hope you're all ok 

Ellie Blue - good luck for   would be lovely to hear of a natural pregnancy for you! Relax and enjoy your holiday! In terms of my treatment, I am starting next cycle. AF is due around the 9 April so I estimate that I should start down regging around the 29 April - so I don't think that we will be far apart on starting treatment if you start early May. TJ is very similar timings to me as well. So I think we will be the hat traick of BFPs!  

AFM - well nothing much to report. We move in a couple of weeks and during that week we have our implications session at Nuffield where we will learn how to do the jabs etc! So quite excited about that. AF due around 8/9 April so actually looking forward to it arriving for once!  
Have had a terrible week in terms of trying to be healthy - eaten quite a bit of junk, not drank as much water as I should have done and have had a couple of glasses of wine when I was meant to be giving up completely   Ooops. I will start again next week!  
Hope you're all ok - love to all 
xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hey everyone!

This is just a real quickie as I have my in-laws staying so am entertaining all weekend!

Hope everyone is ok.  I just wanted to let you all know that my baseline scan went well and I am finally starting stimming today - whoop whoop!! 

Big  to all! xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

lolly - thats great news, hope first stimm jab went well  

shell - any news on jed? hope your ok  

hope everyones ok and having a good weekend  

Well I did trigger at 6:30 so all jabs finished now for this time. xx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Havent been on for a while but have been reading and following your stories.

I have some very sad news i'm afraid, our little girl has been found to have a fatal chromosonal abnormality and so DH and I have had to make the harrowing and horrific decison to end the preganancy. I go into hospital on Tuesday for the procedure , I will be 14 weeks.

I debated so much whether to write this as I dont want to put negative thoughts into anyones heads that it could happen to them as it is such a rare occurenace and we have just been so unlucky - but you were all so supportive during my TX that I wanted to 1, say thankyou for that , and 2 wish you all the best with your treatments.

Goodluck all of you.

Take care
Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Clairemac - I am so so so so sorry, I really don't know what to say. Sending you huge hugs    . Please look after yourself and DH durnig this terrible time xxxxxxxxxxx

Olive - Good luck tomorrow sweetheart xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Claire -   im so sorry to read your news. This must be absolutely devastating for you both. What an awful situation to be in, I feel so sad for you.  You must listen to your body and keep talking.  
Were are all here for you and support you every step of the way. Your so lovely to think of us but we are all here for you. Please keep writing if you feel you can, but we understand if you cant. We can give you   or just be there. 
massive   for you and dh  

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Claire - so so sorry to hear your news.  Please stay strong and we're with you every step of the way.  Take care sweetie x

Olive - hope tomorrow goes OK for you x


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Claire - I'm so sorry for you and your DH.  

Olive - Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh Claire I am just so devastated to hear your news so so so sorry for you and your DH. Life is just so unfair sometimes. Wish I was in the room with you to give you a big hug.   Olive is right, Bless you for thinking of us but remember we are all here for you. Totally gutted for you x x 

Olive - best of luck for tomorrow sweetie


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Claire, I am so so sorry   I wish there was something we could do or say to make it better.  Take care of yourself xxx

Olive, good luck for tomorrow hun xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Evening ladies

Could I join you?    I'm on day 2 of D/R for FET.  My little girl is a Woking Nuff IVF baby.

Claire   that is such devastating news, I really feel for you.

Olive    I hope all goes well for you tomorrow.

X


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi Ladies 

Smokypoo - welcome... of course you can join, wow for your little girl being a wokingette! How old is she?  x

Claire I'm really sad for you just keep strong and we will all be here to give you & your DH support.     x

Olive good luck for tomorrow sending tonnes of luck      x

Everyone - hope your all OK 

Night and will have a proper catch up soon v v tired been here there and every where today and also got whipped @ bowling by the dh! lol I was shockingly bad! 

Have a good Monday everybody x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

thansk ladies, gonna need it. Just     I get more than 8! Off to bed as have to leave house at 5am  

 to all XX


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies

quickie as not been back long and gona have a sleep. Well we decided we would give all eggs away BUT I GOT 9 EGGS WITH 8 MATURE. I am so pleased could share and 8 mature is 4 each. So the waiting starts for phone call tomorrow.

Thanks for everyones messages, really appreciate it   xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

whoop whoop great news Olive!  
So pleased for you x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY - Well done Olive - so pleased honey. You are so completely selfless    this is your time. Good luck for THE call tomorrow honey... have a nice sleep xxxxxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Well done Olive  

sounds like some rest and pampering is in order


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

just a quick question ladies did any of you get your GP to sign you off for a few days aftewr ET? Or can NUffield do this? Not sure if this is even a possibility. I will take holiday or  work from home but wondered if you could actually get signed off.

Hope you're all well x
clare  
olive good luck for phone call tomorrow! 
Xx


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Olive - Congratulations! Good luck for the call tomorrow - I have everything crossed x x    

Mellow - I got my GP to sign me off with stress but I ended up taking the whole 2 weeks off and a little more due to bleeding. Best thing I did to be honest.


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Mellow I think I asked Nuffield to do me a note last time    Perhaps you could call them to check.

X


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Olive - Yay!!!  Fab news, good luck for the call  

Shell - How's Jed? 

Pear - Not sure if you are still reading posts hun, but I have been thinking about you loads and hope you are ok 

Big hello to everyone xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

nikki and smokey thanks so much for your response. That is worth knowing and i will speak to nuffield next time and also my GP.

Love to everyone x


----------



## ellieblue (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Girls

Olive - well done 8 eggs is fab! (I was an 8 egger the first time round).   that tomorroe brings good news for you and your recepient.  

Mellow - I was lucky in that my work counts fertility treatment as special paid leave - although the day of the EC and ET I took as medical leave. 

ClaireMac - how are you hun? I was so sad to read your post - what a tough call.   

Welcome smokypoo  

Shell - how's jed?

Lolly - hope the stimming is going well  and your follies growing nice and big 

Kyla - I am also having acupuncture - I came back from the latest tx this evening. It has helped me relax and slow down (I was a bit wired when I started my first tx last year). 

Hello to all the other ladies.

Take care

Ellie Blue x


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good evening ladies!

Olive - Congratulations, thats great news! Hope the next stage brings lots of good news too!

Smokeypoo- Welcome! Was your little girl the result of your first attempt of ivf? I'm beginning mine now for the first time and hope to god it works!

Claire - Really sorry to hear you terrible news, hope things get easier for you and dh as soon as possible. I cant imagine what you must be feeling right now. 

Mello - Thanks for the acupuncture advice, I may just book something. I have also been rubbish at the healthy eating thing but plan to be good from tomorrow (always tomorrow) I have to really as I'm due for my et on the 9th!

Minimate - I did two weeks with Buserilin alone and now doing that as well as the stimming. I was relying on dh to inject for me but that meant I couldnt meet the girls for dinner without having to be home for 7.30! Ha ha, they're not bad at all actually. I'm also having icsi so I will let you know how I get on. 

Lolly - glad your scan went well, I'm stimming too and its so much better now. I was having horrid hot flushes before the stimming and now even the hormones are goooood! 

Hi Shell, hope all is good with you!?

I'm doing well, got my 2nd scan on Wednesday, very excited about that. Its getting so close now, got ec on the 7th if all goes to plan. I've never wanted something so much! My sister gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on Saturday and I was her birthing partner. It was the most amazing thing I have ever seen. I cut the cord too! She thought it would put me off but no way! 
Lots of luck to you all! Bye for now. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow!  This post has been very busy today.  Now for a mega post of my own:

ClaireMac - will be thinking of you both tomorrow   

Olive - fingers crossed for good news tomorrow 

Kyla - what an amazing thing to do for your sister.  Hope mother and   are doing well and your scan goes well on Wednesday

Smokeypoo -  and welcome

Shell - how's JJ?  Hope he is behaving himself  

Lolly - hope stimms are going OK   

PamK/Nikki - hope you are both resting up   

Miniemate - the next month will whizz by  

PKM/Pri - haven't heard from you for a while  

Mellow/Ellie Blue - not long to go now, fellow   buddies!

Pear/Star/WWAFB/Frindabelle/Just-Me - sending you all    

Sassyhay - hope lap goes OK this week   

Nicochick - have you started TX yet?  

Hope I haven't missed anyone.

AFM - we've waited and waited and now we're finally here!  Had our initial consultation today and was very impressed (apart from gynae missing two of my bloods, which Nuffield will do).  Caroline thought we may need to delay a month and go on short protocol, but Mr Brook seems to think carry on and long protocol.  Best news of the day is that DH won't need PESA/TESA, which he was delighted about  .  He almost cartwheeled out of the office!  AF due 7th April, so should be good to go at end of April.

Sending lots of   to you all xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

woooohooooooooo 3 out of the 4 fertilised   so relieved we have got this far

claire - sending you both  , thinking of you. Hope today goes aswell as it can.  

back later   xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

YAY YAY YAY Well done Olives little embies...... congratulations honey that is fab news. ET tomorrow? xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

great news olive! Whoop whoop

claire


----------



## nikki.ryder (Feb 16, 2007)

Olive - Excellent news      x - When is ET?


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi my wokingettes

nikki - how you feeling? you must be huge now? not long to go. Thanks for dance

shell- how are you doing? hows jed?

kyla - glad you enjoyed your experiance, how lovely 

smokeypoo - welcome   great to see a Woking success story. How you feeling about 2nd cycle? 

lolly - hows stimms going? when is scan?     for lots of follies

minimate - how you doing?  

claire,   for you both

tj - thats great news, bet your dh was happy   have you had your amh tested? might me worth it as indicates what response will be. Great your on the rollercoaster   An amazing post well done 

 to everyone Ive missed

Well I am over the moon with results, it looked like we wouldnt get to et with so few eggs. Well done Mr Riddle he got every single egg from every follicle. Et is tomorrow at 12:30 and we are having 2 put back then the horrid 2ww   Forgotton the delights of the lovely bottom bullets   they are a joy.
Thanks for all your support, youve been fab   XXX


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Olive

well done embies!  And good luck for tomorrow.

We have been very lucky and were successful with our first ivf which was back in July 08.  ET is planned for the 30th April, the day before DD's 1st birthday.  I have mixed emotions about going through this all again, and feel that it's too much to expect to be lucky again.  Anyway I hope little Sophia gives you hope.

X


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello all

TJ - Glad things are on the way for you both, hope all goes to plan!

Olive - Thats really great news! I am egg sharing very soon so really hoping to have a good number! fingers crossed for you tomorrow, wishing you all the luck in the world!

Hope everyone else is ok!

I've got my second scan tomorrow. This is my first attempt so I'm not sure what to expect. Can anyone let me know? I'm guessing its to see if there is any development from the stimming?

xxx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi girlies,

Olive - good luck tomorrow lunchtime honey, will be thinking of you at half twelve   

Smokiepoo 0 welcome back xx

Kyla - Good luck tomorrow, am I right sayin that you are stimming? If so the scan will be to see how many follicles are growing on your ovaries. If there are too few they will increase the meds, too many decrease the meds. If it is your Baseline scan then it is to check that your ovaries are asleep and your lining nice and thin... xx

Hi to all you other lovely ladies sorry for no other personals I'm whacked this evening, have scan booked tomorrow and am pooing my panties!!!    that little Jed is still with me xxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello ladies

I am new on here and i am astounded to find a thread for the Woking Nuffield. I have my first appointment with Mr  Curtis on the 28th April there.

I am not sure what to expect for my first appointment. When i will start treatment or what they will start me on.

OH has   analysis on the 20th so a little apprehensive about it.

But am def excited, after almost 3 years of 2ww and nothing and no explanation as to why after numerous test and scans and clomid. 

Any advise would be great.

  to all those starting and especially all those on the 2ww.


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Shell, Yeah I am stimming. Well tomorrow will be my most exciting results so far then, hopefully all will be ok.

Good luck tomorrow,   for you!! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Kyla - they will count how many follicles you have got and measure each one. They need to be above a certain size and below another. The they will decide what meds you need to be on a estimate when ecc collection will be. What time is your scan? how many follicles did you have on first scan?       

shell - I feel for you, I would be the same - so scary after last time. Sending you massive    and       

bisou - its always scary first app, Woking are good dont worry. The dr will talk to you about what to do next, are you private or nhs? welcome to us   any questions ask away. My advice would be write down any questions now and take them with you

xxxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello girls 

Kyla - Thanks for the info hun, tonnes of luck with your scan tomorrow  

Shell - wow I'm so excited for you.... I'm jealous lol good luck for tomorrow  

Bisou - Hello welcome, i think its great so glad ii found it too!1 Ive got my first appointment on 12th May so good luck with yours, are you going for icsi? 

olive - amazing news Hun, Go Dr Riddle... hes our Dr too heard great things hes achieved, be thinking of you tomorrow, I'm doing fine thanks... eating well, no booze keeping healthy every bit i can, my BMI was perfect for tx so Ive got a good start hopefully for my little embies to be. x

Tj - Fab news about your DH    bring on the AF for once in your life lol x

Claire - Hope you are both OK x  

Smokypoo - keep positive with your 2nd go x

Mellow - you have a great work place I'm going to see if mine will do the same lol I spect not though!! Hope your OK. Whens your app again?

Elleblue - Hope your OK x

Lolly and everybody hope your all doing OK.

Very v sorry if I have missed any 1 & WISH YOU WELL its huge to keep up sometimes. 



I'm just waiting "patiently" for our 1st appointment lol... can i ask When you all went for your first appointment did you all start tx that same month/next AF cycle? 

Take Care wokingettes 

T.T.F.N xxxxx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oh my goodness, i am a bit lost with all the abbreviations

I am not sure what they will start me on. But I am quote excited that we are finally doing something poitive, even if it isnt sucsessful.

We are on our 1st NHS, not quite sure how many goes we get, think it might be 3.

good luck for everyone.
x x x


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

oh and well done olive, my fingers ar crossed for you.

and good luck tomorrow kyla.


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

shell


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

bisou - if you go to the top menu on home there is an abbreviations list - if not ask us. PUPO is pregnant until proven otherwise 

mini - I started on my 2 period after seeing them due to tests needed for egg sharing so not long 
xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey just a quick one before I got o bed, I am getting a bit addicted to this now!   I am finding real comfort in all of you going through similar situations. Its really nice! 

Olive - Thanks for the info, I cant wait now! My appointment is at 8.30 so a nice early start for me. 

Bisou - Good to have you on board, I am fairly new on here but I have learnt so much from everyone. Lots of lovely ladies to give great advice!  

Thank you to everyone who has wished me luck, I will be back on tomorrow afternoon to update you all.

Night ladies!  xxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Kyla - how did you get on? hope lots of follies in there   

shell -         

Thanks everyone for support, trying to be positive. Well when we got there, in the morning there was 4,3 and 2 average cells. We had big discussion about having 2 put back as my last lady ended up with triplets so they needed to stress the chance of multiple pregnancy. We all agreed 2 average to be put back. Then as they checked just before putting back they had changed to 5 and 4 top grade    They stopped and gave us time to consider whether we still wanted 2 top grade put back. We had big chat and decided to go with it. So I have a 4 and 5 top grade embies on board.    Transfer was fine, just on sofa now.
 and thanks to all xxxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello

Ok I went to woking today and they told me I had 16 follies. I am not entirely sure if this is a good number or what it even means. I'm guessing potential eggs? They are keeping me on the same dose of medication so I'm assuming this is average?? I have another scan on Friday so I will make sure I ask a lot more this time. I was in such a rush today to get back to work!

Hey Olive, hope you are relaxing and you have at least one person running around after you! How are you feeling? I cant wait to be in your position (and I dont mean lying on the sofa! ha ha) 

Hope to hear from lots of you this evening with all the updates. xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi kyla - thats excellent news. The follicles grow in the ovary and generally each follicle has an egg in it. Some may have 2 eggs in but thats rare. It is also possible to have a follicle with no egg in but dont think that happens often. 16 is an excellent number as your sharing so you will have 8 each which is fab. I only got 8 altogether. On next scan they will look at sizes and this will guide when egg collection will be. Ask what sizes they are looking for next time as cant remember. Did they give you the sizes they are in writing or do you remember any? All in all this is an excellent result and I would be really pleased.


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Olive

They were mostly 8's and 9's and I had one 11. Again, not sure what those sizes mean? x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Olive - Well done honey, 2 top grade embies   that is absolutley amazing news. Keep those feet up for a couple of days and relax, my top tip is eating lots of chocoloate makes embies feel very welcome  , well thats my story and I'm sticking to it!! Sending you lots and lots of     and    .

Kyla - 16 follies is really good, they want them to be above 18 for EC. So yours are doing nicely, you will find that you will probably grow some more by Friday and some may not grow that much bigger but you are well on the way    

Bisou - Welcome.

How is everyone else, you girls are putting me to shame by me not doing a long post, I will do a proper one tomorrow I promise! 

Quick update to say that I had my 8+2 scan today and Jed is fine still, and his growth is slightly above average (what a porker!), they still can't see where the bleeding is coming from just that I will continue to get it.... next scan is 9+5     we get that far this time xxxxxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies

Olive - 2 top grade embies is fab, well done 

Shell - So happy to hear that Jed is ok, loving the fact that he/she is slightly above average size! 

Kyla - Sounds like we are at a similar stage and as far as I know 16 follies is great  

AFM - I had my 1st progress scan today, showing 12 follies ranging from 8 to 14 and womb lining above 8 which I think is ok.  The plan is to have another scan on Friday and my trigger shot on Monday.  I'm getting really excited now, it all seems to be happening so fast after so much waiting 

Big   to everyone.  Hope you are all ok and looking forward to easter xx


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello all


Olive, yay i am so plesaed for you. 

Kyla- i am sorry i dont know anything yet about the processes etc, but 16 sounds like a lot. so yay you.  

shell- hee i love that you have named him. love it and big   from me.


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Evening

Olive that's excellent news   take it easy, and yes I think some easter eggs may be in order  

Kyla sounds like you are doing really well.  The numbers mean the size of the follicles in millimetres I think 

Lolly   oh how exciting almost there.  

Shell   excellent news!

Miniemate this time I started after my first appointment, but you decide when you want to start.

Bisou welcome   From my experience the Woking are not interested in diagnosing the problem once you get to this stage, they just want to work you into the system so to speak.  So I'm not sure you will find any answers as to what your problems conceiving are, unless they find something relevant to the type of treatment they want to offer.  

(I'm just saying this as after trying for about 3 years we had a private test with a Harley St doctor which showed that DH had 99% abnormal   our Chinese doctor said that this was probably the problem.  The NHS did not test for this, simply a sperm count, 6 months into trying, and although we mentioned it to the Woking they never agreed that there was a problem and said that we should do IVF not ICSI    Sorry I feel a bit angry about it all as I didn't realize they could/ should test DH for more stuff and feel like we literally wasted years, and lots of unnecessary treatment.  And because no hospital 'doctor' has commented on it to us DH still denies his bits are a problem!!  )

Sorry for the rant!  Hi to everyone I've missed and lots of   
X


----------



## bisou (Mar 30, 2010)

its ok to rant.  i have felt like rating for days. 

but it is good to know the opinions of others in a similar boat. I will have to start writing everything down that i need to ask.

any suggestions??


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi Bisou - questions are really up to you.  For me the potential dates of treatment were important to work around other things, and including a vague idea of when I would need to have scans.  If you're working, it can be difficult to fit that around work I found.  

And also maybe the number of embryos they think you should put back, that may be something to think about.

X


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Just a few personals from me:

Olive - two top grade embies is amazing, really fantastic news! I haven't had my AMH done, it's not even been mentioned. Do you know if it has to be tested at a certain time in your cycle and also whether Nuffield can do this? Darned gynae only tested FSH on it's own so need to have it done again with LH and Oestradiol. Fingers crossed it all works out well as already fairly high at 10 and the alternative doesn't bear thinking about 

Kyla - yay for follies!

Shell - glad to hear that Mum and the porkster are doing well

Lolly - not long to go now

Mellow/Ellie Blue - getting very excited

Hi to everyone else

Bisou - welcome. My DH and I had our first meeting this week, and found the link below really helped to answer our questions. Olive also explains really clearly on page 1 of this post more about timescales.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=66631.0

Hope the only eggs that we focus on this weekend are chocolate ones. Happy Easter! xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

tj - your amh gives an indication of how you will respond, should be over 15 and mine was 4 so it gives a heads up that wouldnt respond well. This may help with short or long protocol decision? Ask one of the nurses, I believe it can be done anyday of your cycle. Although if it is bad they wont let you egg share, so if you are hoping to that might be a consideration?

Forgot to say earlier, Mr Riddle did my et and we spoke about this site. He said he pops on every now and then! I have to say he did fantastically well on my egg collection and got every follicle - so HELLO Mr Riddle  

xxx


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Olive.  Even better then that you've got the result you have.  I think that egg sharing is out of the question anyway because of my age, although it would be nice to help someone else.  

Apparently Mr Riddle is a legend!  A lady I work with saw him 11 years ago and can't speak highly enough of him.  She has recommended him to another lady in my team who is due to start TX a month after me.  Amazing how many people need a helping hand once you start talking babies xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

TJ - yea you just keep quiet and plod along. Since your not egg sharing I would def ask about amh as this could really help advise them with drugs etc   He was very good I have to say


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Just a quicky from me, before work. I just want to say..............

HELLO MR RIDDLE - you are a legend! 

Back later girlies xxx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hello ladies - sorry been a bit quiet - have had a stinking cold this week so felt a bit tired, run down and rubbish! But have been reading up on everyone's progress and will come back later for more personals. Had a bit of a wobble this week - think it is where I haven't been feeling well and had a little cry about all the upcoming treament - really excited about it but think it all just hit home a bit and think I needed to let the anxiety out - feel much better for getting it all out!   Was anyone else a bit of an emotional live wire or am I just  

Good news to hear about the lovely follies that are growing and lovely to hear little Jed is a bit of chubster!  
Will post again later - just at work on lunch break

love to all xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there

Lovely to see lots of support for Mr Riddle.  My friend who had tx at the same time as me had him, and her little girl is 1 day younger than mine  

TJ great link to questions

Mellow let it all out hun    I feel similar, excited but also upset about this all at the same time.

I wonder if anyone could help me, I have my baseline scan booked in for next Friday, with the plan to start progynova on the Tues after.  From what Woking have said, the main requirement of the scan is that I have had AF and that my systems are shut down.  My last cycle was 32 days, and this would be day 34, so   AF should have come by then.  I really hope so.  Has anyone found that it has been delayed due to the buserlin?  

Woking have provisionally booked me on the following Monday if the scan is not OK.  But this is a huge problem as I am supposed to away that week on a degree course, and this means I will miss one day of it.  The course tutors have just come back to me to say that if I miss this one day I must write an assignment to make up for it (and yet the only reason to go on the course is to not have to write this additional assignment).  I feel incredibly upset and stressed about it all now, as sods law is AF will not have arrived.  Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks
X


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello all

Shell-Glad your scan went ok. Although a big baby must be a scary thought!   

Lolly- Yeah I think we may be going through the exact same thing, hope everything goes really well for you. What is a trigger shot? I dont think I am being told much when I go in! 

Smokeypoo - My period was delayed by a few days so I contacted woking and they reassured me that this was ok. As long as your period has been and gone by the time you have your scan it will be fine. Apparently it is quite common to mess with your period. Hope you work out a way to manage everything without getting too stressed! Sounds like you have a hectic time ahead. Try to relax as much as possible. 

Hey Mellow, hope your feeling better, i have been emotional too! Its totally draining at times but I just think ahead and then it all seems exciting again. 

Hello to all the the other ladies, how is everything going?? xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi 

I'm back on my 2nd round of IVF, started DR last Sunday, wasn't looking forward to it at all. This is our last shot at being parents so i'm feeling the pressure 

My EC is planned for 23rd April, is anyone else on here having treatment around the same time.

Olive - i remember you from my last cycle, great news that you have 2 embies on board   i wish you all the very best, you deserve it! 

Good luck ladies      

oh and yes MR RIDDLE IS A LEGEND!!!

xx


----------



## Ronstar (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Shell am reading from time to time and glad Jed is hanging in there  
Kyla -trigger shot is the shot that tells your ovaries to release the eggs (well I think thats what is being refered to)
Mellow hope you are feeling better 
R x
Oh and Mr Riddle is a legend I concur!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Piggielicious - welcome back   This is our last go aswell and it really does change things doesnt it. I am petrified of it all going wrong purely because of the consequences. Glad your back, were here for you     

shell -      for Jed and   for you

smokeypoo - my period was delayed first cycle by few days but came before scan and on 2nd cycle was on exact day. We can do period dances for you

mellow- its good to cry when you need it as lets all the tension out. It is scary journey and as much as we try and run from it, it catches us sometimes  

kyla - ask as many questions to us as you want, sometimes not knowing and taking things 1 day at a time is the best way. hope those follies are doing well   

tj -  

 to everyone Ive missed

I am ok,   already on this wait. Trying to be positive but prepare myself for worst - very weird feeling! Feeling very bloated and struggling to fit into my trousers   Oh well eating my chocolate eggs will help   xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Olive I'm loving your new profile pic    I remember being very bloated and not being able to do up my trousers last time too, yes I think easter eggs are meant to help for that  

Hi piggielicious    I started d/r last Saturday for FET, so maybe our timings will be similar.  ET is planned for 30th April.

Hi kyla thanks for your help  

Hi Ronstar!  That's one cute hairdo  

Wishing you all a nice relaxing bank holiday weekend!  Right like that's possible  

X


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

How are we all this evening? 

Olive - hope you have those feet up honey, I have worked out your implantation day is Sunday so feet up and Easter Eggs are excellent for bloating!! DH and I ate 2 last night   sending you lots and lots of    and   , love Em and Bryo xx

Piggie - Welcome back honey sending you lots of   and   too.

Ronstar - thank you honey, naomi is soooooo cute xx

Smokeypoo - Ive just had FET so if you have any questions shout xx

Mellow - Sorry to hear that you have been poorly poppet, hope you are feeling better now.... I think easter eggs are excellent for colds too, trust me I'm not a Dr! Let all your emotions out, I remember hitting a bit of a wall with by first tx, it all gets a bit overwhelming xx

Lolly - how did you scan go today? Are you triggering on Monday?     

TJ - Love your post about the only eggs being easter ones!! Bring on the Ipswich xxx

Kyla - how are you.

Hi to Minnimate, Bisou and Pamk    to Pear,  

Wow have I missed anyone? Sorry if I have. DH is cooking me dinner yay, followed maybe by more chocolate! xxxxxxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies 

me again! Just wondered should I be doing the cyclogest at the same times everyday?  Im doing morning and evening but wondered if the times matter?

Thanks shell and smokey - my dh named them, thinking out of the box - NOT   xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

Shell - fantastic new you got a BFP by the way, sorry i didn't congratulate you before. 

Smokeypoo - i'm due for ET 27th April so yes we're pretty similar date wise. Good luck with your frosties!

Olive - yes i thought you did have to do the lovely bullets at the same time each day. 

Its amazing how much you forget. Ann didn't mention about the drinking of water and milk but am i supposed to have started that when i started DR? I really can't remember back as far as last year  

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks piggielicious - Ill set phone alarm. Yea the water I did from down regging and then added the litre of milk from stimms. Its scary isnt it what you forget! xx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello everyone.

Well I had my 3rd scan and i now have 15 follies which ranged from 8 - 12. I have another scan on Monday and if all looks good enough I have EC on Wednesday! Its come round sooooo fast and I'm really excited now.  

Hey Shell, I'm good thanks and I too have been loving the chocolate-I have a step daughter with a cupboard full of eggs from all the family and I keep eating them so I have to go out to buy another one to replace it before she notices! Its costing me a fortune 

Olive- Hope you are resting well, I cant wait to be in your shoes although I'm sure its hard to relax. Bet you cant think of anthing else!  

Piggielicious- Hope all goes well for you! I have everything crossed and wish you lots of luck. xxx

Smokeypoo-  How is it all going now? Has your period come yet? 

Ronstar- thanks for the info, hope you're ok?

Happy Easter to everyone! xxx


----------



## pamk (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

Just a super quick post to say congratulations Olive!!! I love your profile picture! I hope you have a relaxing 2ww and lots of great thoughts for a positive!!  

Shell - you ok? 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi all

Kyla - well done that is fantastic        the toastie is lovely after ec mmmmmm

pam - thanks, really appreciate it. How are you?  

is everyone else ok?


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all - Happy Easter!

Kyla - I'm also going in for my 3rd progress scan on Monday.  On Friday I had 12 eggs ranging from 10 - 15mm.  I was due to have my trigger on Monday and EC on Wednesday but they think I still my need a few days of stimming to get those follies bigger.  Hope all goes well for you on Monday  

Shell - Hope Jed is ok? 

Olive - Hope you are resting and eating lots of Easter eggs 

Big   to all! xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Happy easter everyone   

lolly - thats great number of follies, well done      so you and kyla might be together for 2ww! 

 to all xx


----------



## Pear (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi everyone!

Just popping in quickly to say Happy Easter to you all!  

I have been reading your posts from time to time and hope you are all ok and enjoying the long weekend.

I am alright, it has been hard but I have just about bounced back. DH & I have booked a last minute holiday to the Maldives (can't afford it!!!) to re-charge our batteries and then I start round 2 of ICSI around a week after we come back from hols  

Thanks for all your lovely messages when I had my early miscarriage - they really helped  

Take care

Love Pear x x x


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pear - hey, great to hear from you!!!  Wow, a holiday in the Maldives sounds amazing and you so deserve it 

AFM - I had my 3rd progress scan today and I am ready for EC on Wednesday.  I now have 20 follies ranging from 10 to 20mm, so feeling a bit swollen at the moment!  I have my trigger shot waiting in the fridge for me.  I felt a little overwhelmed leaving the clinic today.  The last few months seem to have gone so slowly and now all of a sudden it is all happening!  

 to all.  Hope you are all having a relaxing day! xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Pear - so lovely to see you back  , you deserve the break. Enjoy the together time oh and the sun    were all here for you when you start again  

lolly - wow thats amazing well done, im so jealous. It is scary but your doing brilliantly well so far. The egg collection is fine and so dont worry . You get an amazing toastie after and are treated so well. You get a private room when you get there which is ensuite with tv so as you recover you have everything you need.     for Wed, enjoy your jab free day tomorrow  

shell - how are you doing? worried as heard nothing from you  

kyla - how did you get on today? hope all went well     

 to everyone

Im ok few twinges and try  xxxxxing not to analyse everything. Scared its going to be negative or ectopic or loose it and also apprehensive incase its quads! aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello ladies - Happy Easter to you all! Hope you all got lots of lovely eggs - both chocolate ones and real ones for the ladies stimming  

Olive - great news that Em and Bryo are onboard    that they are settling into their new home. Hope you got lots of rest over the weekend. Stay positive honey and hang on in there!  

Pear - so lovely to hear from you - wowsers a holiday in the Maldives sooo lovely! Just what you need and hopefully that will give you the rest and relaxation that you need to then come back and get ready for round 2. 

Shell - how are you doing? Hope you and Jed are having a relaxing Easter weekend.

Welcome to the thread Piggie and best of luck for your treatment  

Kyla and Lolly - great news about your follies!! How exciting! Lolly - good luck for EC on Wednesday - not long now  

Smokey - how is the down regging going? Hope you are all ok 

TJ and Ellie - not long for us now! TJ I think AF should be turning up for you this week - bet this is one of the only times you are looking forward to her arrival!! 

Clare -  

Hello to all the ladies I may have missed - hope you're all well 

AFM - thanks to everyone for your kind messages regarding my mini meltdown! Pleased to report the cold seems to have gone - you ladies were right, Easter Eggs have seemed to have done the trick! Eaten so many the last few days and back on the healthy living tomorrow! I am feeling much better emotionally as well - feeling excited and positive again.
AF is due this week - so feeling a bit tired but just can't wait for AF to show up and then it's the countdown to day 21! I have my next meeting at Nuffield next week to learn the injections etc - it's all starting to feel a little bit real now. 

take care everyone


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi ladies

Just checking in.  Sorry I think I haven't got time for personals, but wanted to say that I'm thinking of you all.  I've got lots of work to prepare for this study week away next week (that if AF doesn't arrive I may not be going on....).

Mellow I'm glad the easter egg prescription did the trick    Roll on AF!

Olive you're sounding really good    Quads!?  Lets not go there    

Lolly good luck with the trigger shot hun.  Is Weds still EC day for you?  Sounds like you've got loads of 'easter' eggs in there  

Pear hi there    The Maldives sounds fabulous, you deserve it  

Kyla best of luck for Weds for you too hun  

Hi Piggielicous and Shell, and erm everyone else   so many people!  I've been feeling a little light-headed and thirsty but apart from that OK.  My acupuncturist said that there was a study done in Italy where they had a clown in the ivf waiting room and the success rate increased by 50%.  This may not be true   but I thought it was probably the right frame of mind to be in throughout this crazy process.

Spreading tons of   

X


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello  

Smokeypoo - How's it going? Any sign of AF yet? I hope it all works out for you. 

Mello - Hope all goes well for you next week.  

Olive -  How much longer do you have to wait?  

Lolly - Good luck on Wednesday!! Hope it all runs smoothly for you hun.  

Pear - Hello , hope you had a nice easter 

Piggielicious - How is the treatment going? Are you having any horrid side effects? 

Pamk - Hows things? 

AFM - I had my 3rd scan yesterday and they decided my follies must grow a little more before EC. This means I now have to wait until Friday for EC and ET will be on Monday 12th. Thats a bit of a shame as I was hoping to have a rest over the weekend but now I will have to go straight back to work on the Tuesday!  Does anyone think that I am silly to do this? If it is a really bad idea I might just speak to my boss and try to get the Tuesday off. This is my first attempt so I am very unsure as to what to expect. Will I be in pain? Or will I just NEED to rest to let the embie settle?    

Lots of


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hi kyla if i were you i would see if you can get the tuesday off - just for peace of mind and to get that little bit of extra rest. I think you might just be worrying otherwise and that can't be good. Just think work will always be there but this is your fist chance at giving ivf a go. I say take the extra day   good luck for ec frriday and et monday!


----------



## Frindabelle (Apr 5, 2009)

Hey all,  

Olive Fab Piccie!!  

Just gearing myself up for our review appointmenton the 20th, Hubby had a bit of a wobbler last night about doing tx again, It doesn't want to go through the heartache again if it doesn't work   So we ended up having a bit of a heated discussion about it, but all is oik today and he's feeling a bit more positive about it, I just tried to explain to him that we'll be able to think a bit more clearly about it after our review with Mr Riddle. 
I'm worried about 2nd tx too but still got to give it a go though haven't i eh?
xxx


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Mello, I think I may just do that now. As you said, its better not to worry. 

Hey Frindabelle, Glad you have sorted things out with DH, it is very stressful and us ladies can sometimes forget how much it effects our beloved men too. I personally think you should go for it and give it your all. If you get that baby on board you will look back at this and be so glad you gave it one more shot! Good luck with it all.   xxx


----------



## ClaireMac (Dec 2, 2009)

Hi All,

Thankyou for your thoughts last week , it has truly been the most devastating time. I know I am still grieving and am not yet physically healed let alone emotionally , but I alos know that the only way for me to move forward with life is to try to get pregnant again. I have called the Nuffield and because of what happened we get a review appointment and to talk about doing our FET. There is no waiting apparantly , and although at this point we just want to ask questiones (know nothing at all about FET) , it's nice to know that we could start soon if we felt ready too.

I'll let you know how it goes.

Hope everyone else is ok , sorry no personals but I just havnt had a chance to read through all the posts I have missed.

Take care
Claire x


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Evening all,

Short post from me 

Claire HUGE          . Ive just had fet so if you need any info just shout. I can completely understand your need to be pregnant again honey. Look after yourself and DH xxxxxx

Olive - nearly 1 week down!!! Only 1 to go    

Quick Me post. I think things are OK here, had a lovely day off work today, spent the day shopping and having lunch with my mummy!  I have been on edge a bit, I am 9+1 today and it was 9+1 that my baby measured when it died last time so I am analysiing everything! Missed Miscarriages are so hard because you have no idea that anything has gone wrong ahhhhhh ....Next scan on Friday to see if I managed to make it past 9+1 this time


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

shell - its no surprise your scared after last time. It will be different this time       for Friday

claire - you must take time to grieve, you have been through an horrendous thing        when your ready you can go again we are all here for you, you will know when your ready. Cant help with fet sorry     

kyla - I would take the day aswell, you wont need to because of pain but mentally think it will help.       for those follies

frindabelle - Once review has been hopefully he will be in better frame of mind and that will help  

 to all

Im ok thanks, nearly half way there. Not had any implantation bleed yet   I went back to work today after 2 weeks off, tried to take things easy. Not quite sure how im feeling at the moment. xxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi All

Olive - hope work went ok, im going to try and take the whole 2ww off as its really stressful there at the moment with lots of changes etc so don't want the extra worry. Only 1 week to go now for you so just relax    

Shell - good luck for Friday just keep your thoughts positive  

Kyla - I'd take the Tuesday off. I know they say you can carry on pretty much as normal and don't even suggest you lay still after they put the embies back but relaxing must help?

Smokypoo - hope everything is going to plan  

Pear - enjoy your holiday!  

My DR injections are going okay, feels a bit strange 2nd time around as you don't get the same attention from the clinic. I've only been in once to pick up the buserelin and it was very quick. They also messed up and charged me for my drugs even though i'm sharing. It feels a little confused......

hi everyone else xx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi there

AF finally arrived!   Thank goodness for that!

Olive    it's getting closer now!

Piggie it is different the 2nd time around isn't it?  I keep almost forgetting to do the injections   which is stupid because it is always on my mind    I hope the clinic sort themselves out for you.  I took the 2 weeks off last time, and it was bliss for the 1st week and then pretty anxious the 2nd as I had so much time to get paranoid about symptoms!

Kyla did you book the Tues off?

Shell loads of positive thoughts for Fri   

Mellow I hope EC went well for you today  

Hi to everyone else, lots of positive thoughts  

X


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

smokeypoo - i just took one week off last time then went back to work on the Monday of the 2nd week and my AF came that afternoon, only 8DPT. Then took a few more day soff. I'm going to speak to my boos to see if i can work from home.....worth a try. 
If i didn't set my alarm on my mobile to go off at 8am every morning i'd totally forget to jab! much better jabbing in the morning then you've got the whole day not to think about it again  

take care
x


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi ladies
smokey -      great news af came. I set alarm on my phone to remind me of jabs!

piggie - I agree I felt same on 2nd cycle, they assume you remember everything. I had the same with bill aswell   

shell -        for jed  

mellow - hope your ok, how did it go?  

kyla -        for scan tomorrow 

 to all

Im ok, half way. Had period pains today but trying not to annalyse xxx


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks girls.

Piggie - I didn't realize you could jab in the morning.  Good trick on setting a phone alarm.  Good luck with the working from home talk  

Olive don't overanalyze   Easier said than done eh  

X


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

hello ladies just a quick one from me as there is some confusion. I don't have ec for ages yet.     Waiting for AF to show and then down regging. It's lolly who i think went for EC today so hope it all went well lolly x


----------



## Smokeypoo (Aug 8, 2008)

Doh!  Thank you Mellow, I think I wasn't reading in a straight line  

Lolly yes, how did EC go?  

Mellow here's a little AF dance for you, it seemed to work for me  
   

X


----------



## TJRoyalsGirl (Dec 23, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry no time for personals (mad mad week!) but have just read through all your posts and it's good to have you back Claire and Pear 

AFM AF came a day early!!!  Missing bloods to be done tomorrow, scan on Friday, implications session next week and then it's go go go!  Can't believe it's nearly time.  Did have a bit of a wobble at the weekend but think I'm just about back on track - in the absence of wine chocolate really did help!

Have upped my fluid intake but seem to be spending more time in the toilet than at my desk, which probably isn't a bad thing at the moment.  And I also heard that we have an IVF policy at work, which I will be exploiting to the max before I get made redundant.

Anyhoo sending     and lots of      to you all.  And a little AF       to my cycle buddies.  Catch up with you all soon xxx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

oh man - how   Im so sorry Lolly - hope your ok  

piggie - I didnt think you could jab in the morning? I use my phone alarm aswell


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

I had EC yesterday, everything went ok.  They got 6 eggs, which at the time I was really disappointed with as it probably means we won't have any embies to freeze.  Have just had a call from the clinic and 5 have fertilized, so feeling more positive   I just really hope that we get a good grade embie to put back in.  ET is tomorrow morning 

I need your advice ladies - I have been told all along that they will insist that I only have 1 embie out back in because of my age (I am 29 in July), but after going through all of this, having my first cycle abandoned and spending all of our life savings on this one shot, I really want 2 put back in.  Do you think there is any chance of this happening?  I know all the risks and that there are no guarantees and this is not about wanting twins (although that would be amazing!) I just really want to give us the best chance of having a baby.

You ladies are the only ones who truly know what it's like and how if feels to go through this, I guess I am feeling a little emotional and overwhelmed at the moment 

Lolly xx

P.s Cheese and ham toastie was yummy!


----------



## kyla_23 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey Lolly

I am so glad it went well for you. I am now having ec on Friday as my follies weren't ready. I too am 29 in July (how weird is that!) and have been advised against two embies being put back. Myself and dh have decided to go for two embies though. At the end of the day the decision is yours, its you that wants this baby and the way i see it is by putting two back in you have twice the chance of one settling. Of course twins would be great, especially as this is your only chance at having a family, but this is about giving yourself the best possible chance and I really believe putting two back maximises this.

Good luck Friday, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

smokey and TJ, thanks for the AF dance - it worked! Arrived today a day early! Yey! TJ I also have implications meeting next week and then it's go go go for us as well! TJ, I also had a wobble last week - i think it's totally normal to have this so hope you are feeling better now  

Lolly - great news about the eggs and remember it's quality not necessarily quantity - good news about the fertilistation. Kyla, best of luck for Friday. I too have been thinking about one or two eggs going back - Dr Brook told us to start thinking about this - but I am a couple of years older.  I think we will defo go for two to give ourselves the best chance. Good luck with your decision.

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Congratulations on 5 little embies Lolly    for tomorrow for you.... For our first tx, I was told one embie and given the impression that it was not negotiable, Mr B was open to either although he advised us to have one but the nurses were quite forcefull in saying it had to be one. In the end one was enough and because OHSS was defo the right decision for me. For this FET we always said 2 and noone tried to talk us out of it. So I would say go with your head but make sure you tell them today if you want 2 so that they have it already for ET tomorrow. Wouldn't want you to be disappointed. 

Olive - AF pain is a good thing!!    

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, im hiding until tomorrow afternoon! xx


----------



## Mellow (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck tomorrow Shell - come on little Jed!


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

Lolly - glad your 5 embies are doing well. On my first I was told 1 because of my age and I only had 1 survive so didnt have a choice. With my 1 survived I got pregnant so it really does only take 1. On this go Mr Brook said 2 from the start and I signed for 2. At et this time dr riddle, nurse and embryologist told us grades of embies and asked us what we wanted to do. They were when last looked at average so we said 2 and dr pointed out risks of multiple pregnancy (my last receipient got triplets from 2!) He said he was happy with 2 and that was his recommendation as they were average. Everyone happy then as last check on embies they had changed to top grade so he stopped and asked us to consider again. They left us to talk about it and we decided on 2 as this is our last go ever. I had to sign a paper basicly saying I understood risks and not clinic responsibility. 2 were put back. I think alot depends on grades but all our embies were there until we decided. We could have had 1 put back and frozen other but felt risk was too high. 
We felt like you this was increasing chances of having a baby. Hope this helps.

a me bit, I am 7 days past transfer and have brown discharge and cramps,      this is implantation bleed. My question is I have day off and eye test booked later. Should I cancel and relax or is this being dramatic and I should just go? 

 to all xx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ooooh Olive, that sounds promising honey... I had orangy like discharge about the same time as you      for implantation bleed. I would go to your eye test poppet, you are going to be sat down and it sounds like implanatation has already happened so it is out of your control now         , try and carry on as normal ir you will go stir crazy (says the one sat on the sofa waiting for tomorrow!) xxxxx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello everyone,

I haven't been on for a while v v busy and off work now yipeeeeee!!!! 

hope your all ok, Ive Been reading and trying to catch up with you all.

Olive - hope your eye test went well... lol you sound like I'm going to be... body of a temple!!

I'm at woking tomorrow for my pre assessment scan @ 3:30pm, say hi if your there too. What is involved  with that? Is it like the Hycosy scan (with the dye)

 to all & Happy Spring 

Hope you all enjoy the sunshine xXx


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Minnie - I will be there at 3.10 so, if you see someone smiling lots or crying lots that will be depending on whether my scan is good news or not say Hi. I will be with my Mum if it helps identify me!! 

Your scan will be dead easy, just dildo cam having a look around to see what your lining thickness is during AF and to see if you have any signs of pcos, knickers down and its over in 30 seconds   Good luck with the preassessment scan my love xx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi All

Thanks very much for your replies, I think I will wait to find out the grade of embies and then make my request for 2 to go back in! 

Shell - Good luck for tomorrow hun, I'm sure Jed is absolutely fine and really enjoying his new home  

Olive - Not long to go now, implantation bleed sounds like a fab sign 

Minnie - Like Shell said, the pre-assessment scan is fine, you will be in and out in no time.  Let us know how you get on  

Kyla - Hope all goes well tomorrow.  They take such good care of you at Woking and just think of all the lovely eggs they will be collecting 

Mellow, TJ and smokey - How exciting that it is all starting for you ladies!  Glad AF's have turned up and you are well on your way now  

Hello to everyone else  xx


----------



## miniemate (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks Shell & Lolly.

Great stuff a nice easy scan phew!! 
I'm very excited... i know its only what it is but to go to the place for the first time where your potential Children are going to be made... its pretty mad!!! 

Would love to say hi Shell and to Jed   I will  be with my DH "extra early". I have curly long hair and my DH will most properly have rosey cheeks from working on the roofs in the sunshine.... be gr8 to see you. Good luck and keep chilled your Jed will be on his best behaviour I'm sure. x (isn't it funny how we have all presumed he's a boy lol)

Hi to every one have a lovely eve and will report tomorrow!!

NIGHT ALL


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all

shell -        for tomorrow, will be       for you  
minie - youll be fine,its very simple and doesnt take long  

kyla -        for ec tomorrow. Hope they get lots of eggies and you enjoy the toastie

lolly -     for tomorrow et, hope you feel happy with outcome and your embies are ok 

mellow, tj, smokey -  

Well I have red blood now, but only spotting. Trying to stay calm. aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh xxx


----------



## lolly28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Shell - hope everything went ok today 

Kyla - how was EC, did you get lots of lovely eggs? 

AFM - I had one 4 cell top grade embie put back today and 2 top grade embies frozen.  Fingers crossed "Alvin" will stick with me and if we need Simon and Theodore they will thaw out ok!  I had a sedative before my ET, so was very giggly in the waiting room and my DH had to hold me on the walk to the treatment room - very funny for him! 

I'm very glad that the medication part is over with, but I am not loving the "bum bullets!!"


----------



## Shell30 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi All,

COngratulations Lolly - let the 2ww madness begin!! 

Olive        

Kyla - Hope it went well today and you enjoyed te cheese and ham toastie

Hi to Piggie and Minni who I met at the clinic today  

Just a quicky, just got back traffic was a nightmare on a Friday afternoon. Jed was fine today, he measured a little bit small but it was an on the tummy scan not internal so I'm not too worried. He was kicking one leg and punching one arm! Still apprehensive but I am now further on this journey that I have been before.

Love to everyone else, will pop back tomorrow for a proper post xxxxx


----------



## piggielicious (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi

Well you girls were right about not jabbing in the morning, thankfully it doesn't seem to have made much difference as all was well at my baseline today. It does mean i have to do an extra jab this evening to get back to evening timings, starting Stims tomorrow! 

It was so nice to meet Shell and mini today, Shell i nearly cried when i saw your scan...its just such wonderful news for you    Jed is obviously a fighter! 

I hope your scan went ok mini, do you have your treatment plan now? I just looked at your profile info and me and my DH are also 13 years apart...you wouldn't know it though  

Fingers crossed for you Olive        

Lolly, good luck for the 2WW    

Have a great sunny weekend 

xx


----------



## olive22 (Oct 12, 2006)

shell -        soo pleased for you

piggie - good news you got the time of jab sorted and great news baseline is ok, stimms woohooo

lolly - thats great news PUPO whoopee how did you get on asking for 2 embies?

kyla - hope your ok and all went well    

Im ok, stopped bleeding so      its implantation bleed. Im happy to see the sun out   

hope everyone has a good weekend


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

CLICK HERE FOR NEW HOME


----------

